# 

## michal_wro

Witam,

Jakis czas temu rozpoczalem watek, w ktorym poruszylem warunki w jakich aktualnie buduje sie w Polsce czyli bylejakosc i drozyzna, ale to juz zostawiam.

Dokonczylem podsumowanie rachunkow, gdzie dokladnie widac co i ile kosztuje. Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie to troche pomocne osobom, ktore nie wiedza czy na budowe wystarczy 300 czy moze 800 tys. i opieraja sie na kosztorysach dolaczonych do projektow. 

Projekt typowy: Diona Mala z pracowni DOMPLAN

Powierzchnia netto: 150m2, uzytkowa 125m2

Start budowy: maj 2017
Koniec budowy: grudzien 2018


Projekt prosty do bolu: Zwykly prostokat z poddaszem uzytkowym jakich wiele, dach dwuspadowy o powierzchni tylko 170m2, strop Teriva.

Obecnie dom jako budynek wykonczony jest zarowno wewnatrz jak i na zewnatrz w 100%, wyposazony w meble, oswietlenie, agd, rtv.


Czego brakuje: Kostka betonowa, ogrodzenie frontowe, czesciowo ogrodzenie panelowe boczne, tarasu.


Prace wykonane samodzielnie nie ujete w kosztorysie:

-sciany dzialowe na parterze
-malowanie wewnatrz
-instalacja elektryczna na poddaszu i poprawki po "elektryku" oraz bialy montaz w calosci
-polozenie deski warstwowej oraz listew przypodlogowych
-Inne drobne: glownie poprawki po "fachowcach"


Standard wykonania:

Daleko od tego co proponuja projektanci od wizualizacji ale tez nie koncowki z marketow. Kafle za ok 100pln/m2, Deska warstwowa z OBI za 100/m2, Baterie Omnires - raczej bardzo srednia polka co juz daje o sobie znac, Kabiny prysznicowe troche lepsze Radaway, ceramika lazienkowa ROCA, AGD Electrolux, Amica - generalnie bez zlotych klamek jak ktos sugerowal w moim poprzednim watku


Gdzie troche poszalalem:

> Dachowka plaska Creaton Domino.Falista jest duzo tansza ale tej decyzji nie zaluje
> Drzwi zewnetrzne na zamowienie - Halupczok z Wegier. Tutaj bylo troche drozej poniewaz drzwi sa z doswietlami bocznymi i doswietlem gornym. Za drzwi frontowe oraz do pomieszczenia gospodarczego wyszlo ok 11000. Tutaj mozna bylo cos zaoszczedzic ale drzwi sa dobrze zrobione i doswietla pozwalaja utrzymac linie drzwi wraz z oknami na tej samej wysokosci - nie zaluje
> Drzwi wewnetrzne - Halupczok. Za za 8 szt wyszlo cos ok 15000 - nie zaluje - wygladaja swietnie.


Kazdy etap wycenialem u kilku wykonawcow, nigdy nie bralem nikogo na zasadzie "zaplace ile bedzie trzeba", generalnie jestem strasznym skapcem  - zona potwierdzi  :wink: 


Ponizej prace rozbite na kilka etapow, szczegolowe informacje w zalaczonym pliku. Poniesione przeze mnie wydatki obrazuja kwote jaka trzeba obecnie wydac mieszkajac blisko duzych miast, zeby moc wprowadzic sie do gotowego domu o powierzchni uzytkowej 125m2, nie zostawiac koncowek na kolejne 10 lat. Koszt dzialki 8ar ujetej w wycenie to 93tys. Pozycja planowane wydatki to rzeczy, ktore zostaly do zrobienia. Jesli ktos bedzie zainteresowany ile dokladnie za m2, itp prosze smialo pisac.




LINK
https://ufile.io/knt1s

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dopytam tylko bo spora pozycja w kosztorysie - instalacja hydrauliczna to wod-kan plus podłogówka plus kotłownia? Masz szambo czy podłączenie do kanalizacji miejskiej czy może POŚ? Ja dopiero SSO skończyłam i aż mi się włos na głowie jeży jak pomyślę o cd...

----------


## martingg

Trochę to słabo czytelne jak dla mnie możesz napisać ile wyszedł stan deweloperski?

----------


## michal_wro

> Dopytam tylko bo spora pozycja w kosztorysie - instalacja hydrauliczna to wod-kan plus podłogówka plus kotłownia? Masz szambo czy podłączenie do kanalizacji miejskiej czy może POŚ? Ja dopiero SSO skończyłam i aż mi się włos na głowie jeży jak pomyślę o cd...


Wod-kan, wszędzie podłogowka. W tym kocioł Junkers Cerapur Modul 14kw za ok 8tys. Kanalizacja wiejska  :smile: 
Przylacze zewnetrzne wod-kan to dodatkowa pozycja 4100.  Czyli instalacje hydr\wod\kan\podlogowka (wewn i zewn) to lacznie 37500. Byla to jedna z nizszych wycen.

----------


## michal_wro

> Trochę to słabo czytelne jak dla mnie możesz napisać ile wyszedł stan deweloperski?


W Excelu jest rozpisane. Stan deweloperski to pojecie dosyć umowne ale powiedzmy że z działka to ok. 410tys

----------


## Jolka Bobek

No to ja już do tej pozycji muszę doliczyć lekko licząc ze 20 tysiecy bo nie mam gazu i będzie PC. Kanalizy też nie ma u mnie czyli POS za kolejne 15-20 tysięcy. Ja nie wiem jak ludzie budują tu domy za 250 tysięcy..Mój też wg pracowni miał kosztować 350 systemem gospodarczym, taa.... chyba z tektury, a już na pewno bez okien :sad:

----------


## michal_wro

> No to ja już do tej pozycji muszę doliczyć lekko licząc ze 20 tysiecy bo nie mam gazu i będzie PC. Kanalizy też nie ma u mnie czyli POS za kolejne 15-20 tysięcy. Ja nie wiem jak ludzie budują tu domy za 250 tysięcy..Mój też wg pracowni miał kosztować 350 systemem gospodarczym, taa.... chyba z tektury, a już na pewno bez okien


Co do PPC to raczej nie wyjdzie taka roznica. Ja drugi raz napewno bardziej pochylibym sie nad tematem PPC. Gaz w moim przypadku to koszt ok 16000 (kociol, przylacza, osprzet) plus montaz kotlowni (robocizna)  i mnostwo zachodu w urzedach. Podejrzewam ze PPC nie wyszlaby wiecej jak 25000.

----------


## martingg

> W Excelu jest rozpisane. Stan deweloperski to pojecie dosyć umowne ale powiedzmy że z działka to ok. 410tys


jakieś 300 tysi za developerski 125m2 użytkowej to jak dla mnie nie jest jakiś straszny poziom. Osobiście uważam iż bez wielkich wymysłów do developerskiego nie ma jakiś dużych wahań między projektami chyba że są naprawdę jakieś "wymyślne" także jak dla mnie twoje ceny nie są jakieś kosmiczne  :wink:  a od developerskiego cóż ... kolega wywalił 600 tysi na wykończeniówkę gdzie sam stolarz kosztował 150 koła podłogi 50 projektant wnętrz też swoje wziął, a drugi 100 tysi robiąc sporo sam także tutaj jest od 50k-100k do milionów

----------


## cactus

Normalne ceny, tyle aktualnie kosztuje budowa. Wyszło u mnie ciut mniej ale mam płaski dach więc wiadomo że dużo taniej.
Tylko dzialke masz jakąś tanią ale zakladam że nie sa to przedmieścia duzego miasta tylko jakaś podmiejska wioska stąd cena ok 100zl/m2 U mnie dzialki na obrzeżach miasta kosztują od 250zł w gore.

----------


## grzesio1712

To wychodzi na to, że w Białymstoku powoli wynajdujemy koło. Ceny są niższe, może nie drastycznie ale jednak. Patrząc na kwoty jakie się najczęściej pojawiają to stan deweloperski można założyć między 200 a 300 tys.

----------


## kemot_p

Zgadzam się z martingg - za 150 merów podłogi koszt 300 tys. deweloperskiego jest całkiem spoko. Cena działki za to 2 razy niższa niż średni koszt działki w mojej okolicy.

----------


## martingg

> Zgadzam się z martingg - za 150 merów podłogi koszt 300 tys. deweloperskiego jest całkiem spoko. Cena działki za to 2 razy niższa niż średni koszt działki w mojej okolicy.


dlatego też koszty działki i projektu nie powinny być brane pod uwagę bo rozpiętość jak przy wykończeniówce kupisz działkę za 100 a kupisz i za 500. Tak jak w naszym wypadku u ciebie ceny 200 pln m2 a u mnie 100pln m2 a to "raptem" 15km roznicy w linii prostej  :wink:

----------


## michal_wro

> Normalne ceny, tyle aktualnie kosztuje budowa. Wyszło u mnie ciut mniej ale mam płaski dach więc wiadomo że dużo taniej.
> Tylko dzialke masz jakąś tanią ale zakladam że nie sa to przedmieścia duzego miasta tylko jakaś podmiejska wioska stąd cena ok 100zl/m2 U mnie dzialki na obrzeżach miasta kosztują od 250zł w gore.


Działka 10km od Wrocławia z pełną infrastruktura. Kupiona jak jeszcze ceny byly normalne. Obecnie w okolicy nie ma dzialek a to co jest to od 180 - 250 /m2 i min 15ar bo tyle wynika z MPZP.

----------


## Slyder

co to za tynki za 8850? nie za tanio troche

----------


## michal_wro

> co to za tynki za 8850? nie za tanio troche


Tylko parter, góra byla GK. Gips 28/m2

----------


## kemot_p

> dlatego też koszty działki i projektu nie powinny być brane pod uwagę bo rozpiętość jak przy wykończeniówce kupisz działkę za 100 a kupisz i za 500. Tak jak w naszym wypadku u ciebie ceny 200 pln m2 a u mnie 100pln m2 a to "raptem" 15km roznicy w linii prostej


Dokładnie, porównanie kosztu działki a potem wykończenia nie jest miarodajne.
Buduję dom o podobnej bryle i wielkości - koszt SSO z dachem (140k), okna (25k), developerski (300k) szacuję na podobnym do autora poziomie.

----------


## michal_wro

> Dokładnie, porównanie kosztu działki a potem wykończenia nie jest miarodajne.
> Buduję dom o podobnej bryle i wielkości - koszt SSO z dachem (140k), okna (25k), developerski (300k) szacuję na podobnym do autora poziomie.


Dlatego jest tabela gdzie kazdy moze pofiltrowac co mu sie podoba. Koszty wykonczeniowki podalem dlatego, ze ludzie rozpoczynajacy budowe w wiekszosci przyjmuja bledne, mocno niedoszacowane zalozenia a to etap gdzie pieniadze rozchodza sie nie wiadomo gdzie. 
W koncu ile moze kosztowac ta kuchnia... troche wiurow, klka mechanizmow szuflad i z gorka zakladamy 10k. Potem sie okazuje ze srednia wycena to 2.5x tyle. Podobnie z przylaczami,robotami ziemnymi itd.

----------


## kemot_p

> Dlatego jest tabela gdzie kazdy moze pofiltrowac co mu sie podoba. Koszty wykonczeniowki podalem dlatego, ze ludzie rozpoczynajacy budowe w wiekszosci przyjmuja bledne, mocno niedoszacowane zalozenia a to etap gdzie pieniadze rozchodza sie nie wiadomo gdzie. 
> W koncu ile moze kosztowac ta kuchnia... troche wiurow, klka mechanizmow szuflad i z gorka zakladamy 10k. Potem sie okazuje ze srednia wycena to 2.5x tyle. Podobnie z przylaczami,robotami ziemnymi itd.


Nie no jasne, że taki temat jak Twój jest pomocny dla nowobudujacych którzy mierzą się z zadaniem określenia kosztu przedsięwzięcia.
Czy ten wiersz zaznaczony na żółto obejmuje zagospodarowanie działki (podjazd, taras, itp)?
Bo jeśli dobrze liczę to, odliczając działkę, wychodzi w przeliczeniu na metr podłogi 3713 zlotych za całkowity koszt inwestycji. Szacując wysokopoziomowo koszt mojej budowy wyszło mi 3,5k za metr podlogi  :smile: , czyli mało się pomyliłem.

----------


## michal_wro

> Nie no jasne, że taki temat jak Twój jest pomocny dla nowobudujacych którzy mierzą się z zadaniem określenia kosztu przedsięwzięcia.
> Czy ten wiersz zaznaczony na żółto obejmuje zagospodarowanie działki (podjazd, taras, itp)?
> Bo jeśli dobrze liczę to, odliczając działkę, wychodzi w przeliczeniu na metr podłogi 3713 zlotych za całkowity koszt inwestycji. Szacując wysokopoziomowo koszt mojej budowy wyszło mi 3,5k za metr podlogi , czyli mało się pomyliłem.


Tak, jak klikniesz w ten wiersz to w osobnej zakładce otworzą Ci się pozycje, które są przypiete do tej kwoty (tutaj taras, podjazd z odwodnieniem, ogrodzenie,ogród,)

----------


## kaszpir007

To ja już nie wiem , czy jestem taki oszczędny , czy mam szczęście  :smile: 

Rozpoczynałem budowę pod sam koniec 2016r. , wprowadziłem się do domu pod koniec sierpnia 2017.
Sam zajmowałem się logistyką , sam szukałem wykonawców , podwykonawców , sam zamawiałem towar , nawet sam wiele rzeczy przeliczałem (stal , beton , styropian , dachówka i itd)
Dodatkowo kontrolowałem każdego wykonawcę i podwykonawcę i "doszkalałem się przed każdym etapem prac".
Dzięki temu sporo fuszerek mnie ominęło , choć było trochę spięć ..

KB miałem z uprawieniami konstruktora i dzięki niemu jak i dzięki wykonawcy trochę kasy pozostało w portfelu bo znalazł kilka baboli.

Ja budowę traktowałem jako "wyzwanie". Wiedziałem że czym bardziej się zaangażuje , tym taniej i lepiej wybuduje ..

I tak było. Dom mimo że że wprowadziliśmy trochę drogich zmian (zamiast płyty falistej , dachówka płaska , zamiast zwykłych fundamentów - płyta fundamentowa) udało się wybudować poniżej kosztorysu.

Dla mnie te kwoty jakie podajecie to jakaś fantastyka  :wink:  , ale być moze w ciągu roku ceny aż tak mocno się zmieniły ?
Choć pamiętam że różnice w wycenach fachowców jakie miałem też bardzo mocno się od siebie różniły i byłem mocno zdziwiony że aż są takie różnice ...

Więc zapewne gdyby moje zaangażowanie było dużo dużo niższe to i koszt domu byłby dużo dużo wyższy ..

----------


## michal_wro

> To ja już nie wiem , czy jestem taki oszczędny , czy mam szczęście 
> 
> 
> Dla mnie te kwoty jakie podajecie to jakaś fantastyka  , ale być moze w ciągu roku ceny aż tak mocno się zmieniły ?
> Choć pamiętam że różnice w wycenach fachowców jakie miałem też bardzo mocno się od siebie różniły i byłem mocno zdziwiony że aż są takie różnice ...
> 
> Więc zapewne gdyby moje zaangażowanie było dużo dużo niższe to i koszt domu byłby dużo dużo wyższy ..


Najważniejsze to lokalizacja: Duze miasta i ich obrzeza a wsie na wschodzie to 2 inne światy jeśli chodzi o wycenę robocizny.  

Nie wiem jakie różnice materialow były na przełomie 2016/2017.
ale powiem Ci jaka jest roznica na 2017 / 2019

- SSZ za moj projekt 43000 w 2017  \ 62000 w 2019 (znajomy buduje)
- ytong z transportem 7 zl / 11zl
- dach na gotowo robicizna 75zl m2 / 95 m2
- elewacja robocizna 50zl m2 / 70 - 80zl m2
...

Co do materialu - rowniez wszytko ogarnialem, przeliczalem dokladnie to czego oddac nie mozna. Ceny lekko negocjowalem ale tutaj przyznam szczerze, ze szalu nie bylo. Sklady miedzy soba dogadane i mniej wiecej wszscy podobnie rabatuja.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Najważniejsze to lokalizacja: Duze miasta i ich obrzeza a wsie na wschodzie to 2 inne światy jeśli chodzi o wycenę robocizny.  
> 
> Nie wiem jakie różnice materialow były na przełomie 2016/2017.
> ale powiem Ci jaka jest roznica na 2017 / 2019
> 
> - SSZ za moj projekt 43000 w 2017  \ 62000 w 2019 (znajomy buduje)
> - ytong z transportem 7 zl / 11zl
> - dach na gotowo robicizna 75zl m2 / 95 m2
> - elewacja robocizna 50zl m2 / 70 - 80zl m2
> ...


Mieszkam niedaleko Torunia , więc raczej "centralna" Polska.
Co do robocizny to tak jak pisałem różnice były olbrzymie i zawsze trzeba było prowadzić "casting" aby znaleźć taniego i rozsądnego fachowca.

Fakt niektórych wykonawców miałem tanich , bo często dostawałem ceny "deweloperskie" ale to nie oznacza że za darmo robili ..

U mnie "budowa ruszyła tak naprawdę w 2017" bo w 2016 powstały tylko same fundamenty bo rozpoczynałem budowę w zimę ..

Co do hurtowni i towaru to miałem 2 hurtownie a z jednej głównie brałem , bo czesto transport miałem za darmo (bo przywozili towar dla dewelopera) oraz odroczone płatności (płaciłem raz na miesiąc).

Co do cen to widzę że znajomy deweloper który buduje domy tam gdzie mieszkałem ostatnio ceny ma niedużo wyższe od tych co miał kilka lat temu i domy mu schodzą jak świeże bułeczki  :smile:

----------


## Nika2017

To chyba też mamy kupę szczęścia. Kończymy budowę w małopolsce ok 50 km od Krakowa i na ten moment wydaliśmy niecałe 260 tys.( bez działki, bo dostaliśmy) Brakuje jeszcze trochę, ale poniżej 300 tyś się zmieścimy bez tynku zewnętrznego, kostki i tarasu. Reszta będzie ogarnięta. Uważam, że standard  średni , bo w marketach nic nie kupujemy. ALE najważniejsze to w.g mnie wybrać mądry projekt, bo liczenie po powierzchni użytkowej to jedno wielkie nieporozumienie. W/g mnie trzeba liczyc po podłodze, bo jak wiadomo użytkowa można różnie policzyć to raz, a dwa pod tymi skosami i w garażu tez trzeba to wybudować, ocieplić, wykończyć itp. Poza tym balkony, lukrnie, duże przeszklenia,  itp to też naciąga koszty. Papier wszystko przyjmie, czyli w momencie wyboru projektu sobie marzymy ,że garaż podwójny, duży salon, pralnia, prasowalnia i bóg wie co jeszcze, A potem nie można wydolić na wykonczenie tego. 
No a już nie wspomnę o  wyceny poszczególnych wykonawców np u nas wycena tej same kuchni, na tych samych systemach z tego samego materiały wahania 10000 -16500 . 
Oczywiście nie bez znaczenia ma fakt, iż bardzo  dużo robimy sami, praktycznie cała wykończeniówka po naszej stronie. Myślę że na tym co sami zroblilismy to 50 tyś zyskaliśmy.

----------


## stingeros

To ja się dołączę do tych szczęśliwców, którzy wybudowali w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Też twierdzę, że koszty domu autora wątku to dla mnie szok. Jakbym miał tyle wydać na dom to w życiu bym się nie budował. ...ale kto bogatemu zabroni  :Smile: 
Początek budowy kwiecień 2017 - koniec luty 2019. Dom standardowy z poddaszem 100m2 użytkowe. Koszt całkowity z wyposażeniem 235000 systemem gospodarczym. Właśnie się wprowadzam (brakuje mi tylko telewizora  :Smile: . Mam pełny kosztorys co do "wkręta" więc niedowiarkom mogę odpowiedzieć na każde pytanie. Rejon budowy 25km od Bielska-Białej.

----------


## majka112

Trochę nie wierzę.
Chyba ,że to jakiś konkurs pn. "Kto napisze, że zbudował taniej"

----------


## stingeros

> Trochę nie wierzę.
> Chyba ,że to jakiś konkurs pn. "Kto napisze, że zbudował taniej"


Spoko. Większość nie wierzy, nawet moi znajomi są w szoku ale jak są miejscu to mi gratulują  :Smile: 

p.s. dla przyszłych budujących szybka szokująca informacja pustak porotherm 25cm w sierpniu 2017 cena 4.45 a w lutym 2019 cena 8zł !!!!!! Powodzenia inwestorzy. Szok !

----------


## michal_wro

> Koszt całkowity z wyposażeniem 235000 systemem gospodarczym. Właśnie się wprowadzam (brakuje mi tylko telewizora . Mam pełny kosztorys.


No to dawaj. Poczytamy

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> No to dawaj. Poczytamy


Też chętnie poczytam.

----------


## tkaczor123

Tez wybudowalem w 200 tys. Z wyposazeniem 235 tys niecale dwa lata temu. Od fundamentow do wykonczenia. 90% wlasnymi silami.

----------


## stingeros

> Tez wybudowalem w 200 tys. Z wyposazeniem 235 tys niecale dwa lata temu. Od fundamentow do wykonczenia. 90% wlasnymi silami.


Czyli wszystko sie zgadza  :Smile:  Nie ściemniam.

----------


## majka112

A ten obiecaany kosztorys?

----------


## redblack

> 90% wlasnymi silami.


A dlaczego liczysz, że te 90% to było za darmo ?

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Tez wybudowalem w 200 tys. Z wyposazeniem 235 tys niecale dwa lata temu. Od fundamentow do wykonczenia. 90% wlasnymi silami.


Niecałe dwa lata temu wszystko zmienia.

----------


## noc

> Niecałe dwa lata temu wszystko zmienia.


Według źródeł rządowych, inflacji prawie nie ma, więc budowa domu nie powinna jakoś dużo więcej kosztować. Tylko jak to wytłumaczyć wykonawcom i składom budowlanym :big grin:  :bash: ?

----------


## tkaczor123

> A dlaczego liczysz, że te 90% to było za darmo ?


Jakbyś czytał to nie napisałem że za darmo. Kosztowało mnie to mój urlop i czas wolny po pracy. Nie byłem na wakacjach. Najgorsze to było murowanie, ręce to mnie w nocy bolały od noszenia pustakow. Realnie jakbym zlecił to bym z 100 tys musiał do interesu dołożyć żeby opłacić pracowników. Domek wyceniam na 350 tys.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Według źródeł rządowych, inflacji prawie nie ma, więc budowa domu nie powinna jakoś dużo więcej kosztować. Tylko jak to wytłumaczyć wykonawcom i składom budowlanym?


Koszty pracowników poszły do góry. Co lepszy woli za granicę za 12e robić , materiały poszły do góry z tym się zgodzę, jak robię wycenę to maks pół roku bo ceny się zmieniają. Kumpel bierze już 47zl za metr ocieplenia niecałe półtora roku temu za 35zl robił. Ekipa od dachu 45 teraz 60zl.

----------


## stingeros

W załączniku kosztorys. Na dzień dzisiejszy 215tyś ale dobije w ciągu miesiąca do 235tyś bo nie mam jeszcze schodów, paru mebli i ....telewizora  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
p.s. miłej lekturki  :cool:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Ale co to znaczy ekipa od dachu? Jaki zakres? Moja wzięła 150 zł/m2 - więźba, deskowanie, impregnacja, PIR, membrana, dachówki, obróbki, okna, rynny. Dach 2 płaszczyzny 2 spadowe, okna kolankowe. Mało-dużo? Nie wiem, bo jak porównać jakość na papierze? A wycen miałam sporo, i jakoś strasznych różnic nie było. Może mogłam szukać kolejne pół roku,  zapłacić 100 i też byłoby dobrze?

----------


## janiszelk

> Ale co to znaczy ekipa od dachu? Jaki zakres? Moja wzięła 150 zł/m2 - więźba, deskowanie, impregnacja, PIR, membrana, dachówki, obróbki, okna, rynny. Dach 2 płaszczyzny 2 spadowe, okna kolankowe. Mało-dużo? Nie wiem, bo jak porównać jakość na papierze? A wycen miałam sporo, i jakoś strasznych różnic nie było. Może mogłam szukać kolejne pół roku,  zapłacić 100 i też byłoby dobrze?


Ogólnie nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało, rozumiem że sama robocizna, ja dach tylko bez więżby bo wiazary zrobię u siebie w 2 tygodnie maks w 2 osoby,i bez PIR..Mam 220 m2 dachu, trudno to ogólnie policzyc...ale przy moim wyszło by 33 tys. minus więżba i PIR więc pewnie 20 tys, jak za 2 tyg. mojej pracy i pomocnika to super cena, chyba się zastanowię nad założeniem firmy..

----------


## Kaizen

> p.s. miłej lekturki


Brakuje mi, tak na pierwszy rzut oka:
- badań geotechnicznych
- warunków przyłączenia do wodociągu
- projektu przyłącza wodociągowego
- wypisu z rejestru gruntów
- WLZ - bo chyba przyłącze to tylko ryczałt do ZE do granicy działki?
- inwentaryzacji powykonawczej


Cen też tylko zazdrościć np. projektu indywidualnego czy kominiarza (gaz, komin do kominka, wentylacja grawitacyjna - u mnie za sam komin do kominka sobie krzyknął 200zł). A stelaż do kibla za 45zł to już mistrzostwo świata.

----------


## stingeros

> Brakuje mi, tak na pierwszy rzut oka:
> - badań geotechnicznych
> - warunków przyłączenia do wodociągu
> - projektu przyłącza wodociągowego
> - wypisu z rejestru gruntów
> - WLZ - bo chyba przyłącze to tylko ryczałt do ZE do granicy działki?
> - inwentaryzacji powykonawczej
> 
> 
> Cen też tylko zazdrościć np. projektu indywidualnego czy kominiarza (gaz, komin do kominka, wentylacja grawitacyjna - u mnie za sam komin do kominka sobie krzyknął 200zł). A stelaż do kibla za 45zł to już mistrzostwo świata.


- badania geotechniczne i wszystkie warunki załatwiało biuro projektowe w cenie
- projekt przyłącza wodociągu robił zakład wodociągów i kanalizacji i było to w cenie wykonania przyłącza i podłączenia licznika wody
- wypis z rejestru gruntów w cenie projektu
- wlz w cenie ogólnej za elektryke
- inwentaryzacja powykonawcza 850zł jeszcze nie płaciłem ale jest zaplanowane w budżecie
- cena projektu indywidualnego była dość niska dlatego, że cały mój projekt to amatorskie rysunki moje i mojej żony. Mieliśmy wszystko dokładnie zaplanowane i przemyślane. Co do pustaczka, szafeczki i rureczki  :Smile:  wystarczyło więc tylko znaleźć biuro, które nam to ładnie profesjonalnie narysuje
- kominiarz był na podłączanie pieca gazowego. Wszystko posprawdzał i skasował 170zł. Przyjdzie jeszcze raz na koniec budowy i weźmie pewnie stówe za przepisanie tego samego papierka tylko z młodszą datą  :Smile: .
- a faktycznie głupio nazwałem "stelaż kibla za 45zł", chodziło mi o obudowę stelaża czyli GK i profile  :Smile: 

W razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji  :Smile:

----------


## grzesio1712

@stingeros - Twój system gospodarczy polegał na pracy fizycznej w większości przypadków czy bardziej jako kierownik kontraktu? Sam jestem na etapie ustalania budżetu budowy domu i wyszło mi 250tys. do zamieszkania (już po uwzględnieniu 20% zapasu w razie "W"). No i ta cena nie zawiera w sobie zagospodarowania terenu i zakupu działki. Dużo ludzi mówi mi, że to jest nierealne, ale liczby mówią co innego. Druga ważna sprawa to chyba jednak lepiej zaopatrywać firmy wykonawcze w materiał, bo ma tym też trochę przycinają, jak nie na cenie to na ilości.
Jeszcze dopowiem, że dom 100m2, parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego, dach dwuspadowy 150m2.

----------


## michal_wro

Ile m2 dachu? Cena za wiezbe 7k bardzo mała nawet jak na tamte czasy. Koszt podbitki pewnie tak niski że nawet nie uwzgledniles... 
Roznica wynika z kosztów robocizny, których u Ciebie praktycznie nie ma. Widzę że nawet gaz robiłeś sam, tzn. że zapewne ktoś przyszedł, zgrzal za parę złotych rurę i podpisał się pod próba. U mnie na takie coś nikt nie przyjdzie, kazdy chce robic "kompleksowo" ukrywajac zawyzone ceny materialow. Na takie budowanie samemu w 100% praktycznie nikt nie jest w stanie sobie pozwolić.
Inna sprawa to cena/jakość materialow
Okna 5000? Rozumiem że to same okna 150x150 ? 
Wykonczeniowka: meble kuchenne 3600, wszędzie panele, ceny płytek, kleje atlas, baterie widzę u Ciebie jedna za 45zl, itp.
Niemniej jednak gratuluję bo widać że jak się ma czas i konsekwentnie trzyma się założonego budżetu to można. Wybudowałeś dom Twojej rodzinie praktycznie w cenie większego  garażu i to się chwali, ale ilość włożonej pracy jest ogromna.

W każdym razie niech inni którzy będą czytać ten wątek nie sugerują się za bardzo Twoim kosztorysem bo jednak nie oszukujmy się ale metoda gospodarcza dla większości oznacza organizacje ekip i materiałów a nie wykonawstwo wszystkiego we własnym zakresie.

----------


## grzesio1712

Jeszcze nie napisał w jakiej branży pracuje, bo jeśli w budowlanej to też jest bardzo pomocne. No ale kluczowe jest trzymanie bata nad własną głową, konsekwencja i trzymania się realnych wycen (a nie założonych).

----------


## michal_wro

> Druga ważna sprawa to chyba jednak lepiej zaopatrywać firmy wykonawcze w materiał, bo ma tym też trochę przycinają, jak nie na cenie to na ilości.


Uwazaj bo teraz hydraulicy na takie pomysly albo wprost Ci dolicza korkowe i dodatkowo umyja rece jak cos bedzie nie tak albo obracaja sie na piecie i ida na kolejna budowe. Takie czasy...
Po wycenie kilku hydraulikow po prostu wybralem tego, ktory przycinal najmniej, ale wszyscy doliczali ok 30-40% do tego co mozesz sam otrzymac w kazdej hurtownii.

----------


## grzesio1712

Akurat hydraulików nie będę potrzebował, ale to prawda co piszesz. Ostatnio do firmy, w której pracuje przyszła pewna pani z zestawieniem materiałów i poprosiła o wycenę, ale taką normalną, bez żadnych rabatów. Ekipa niby załatwiła taniej rurki i złączki zaprasowywane oraz PVC na kanalizację, ale jej wycena była niższa o prawie 2 tys. zł (w cenach katalogowych) od ceny ekipy z niby rabatami.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Czy okna są 3 szybowe?

----------


## stingeros

Po kolei...
Mój system gospodarczy wyglądał tak, że byłem pracownikiem fizycznym, kierownikiem, brygadzistą, inżynierem itp. itd. Pół roku przed planowanym rozpoczęciem robót siedziałem na internecie i się szkoliłem co możemy zrobić sami (mój tata to tzw. "Złota rączka"). Powiem Wam, że budowlanka w cale nie jest taka trudna tylko, że ciężka. Większość materiałów załatwiałem sam. Wiem, że każdy kanci na materiałach. 

Cena za więźbę myślę, że normalna.  wszędzie na tartakach tyle gdzieś śpiewali. Podbitka w cenie i pamiętam, że m2 podbitki surowej 24zł. Oczywiście masę pracy wykonaliśmy sami ale wiadomo, że nie wszędzie się da. Np. dachu nie odważyłem się robić i biegać po krokwiach  :Smile:  Podłogówki, przyłączy tez nie robiłem. Wszytko fajnie ale 3 lata wycięte z kalendarza. 1 rok przygotowań i 2 lata pracy.
Nie rozumiem, że gazu mi nie robili. Przecież za przyłącze wyszło mi ponad 4tyś a od skrzynki do domu 1400. W domu 300zł podpięcie do pieca.

Piszecie o jakości materiałów ? hmm.. czym różni się Porotherm 25cm w domu wybudowanym za 200tyś a za 1mln??? ... Niczym. I tak jest w większości materiałów. trzeba trochę pokombinować żeby było dobrze a tanio  :Smile: 
W cale nie oszczędzałem. Jak kupowałem za 2tyś zł  styrodur 10cm na ocieplenie fundamentów to wszyscy się za głowę łapali "po co mi to". na niektórych rzeczach nic nie oszukasz bo muszą byc dobrze zrobione a fundamenty to już w ogóle.

Okna to Pagen BluEvolution 3-szybowe 3 uszczelki klamki secustick. Bardzo dobre. Koszt okien ok 11 tyś ale w promocji zimowej kupiłem je za 6000zł. Kupione w grudniu a odebrane w marcu. 7 lat gwarancji. W sumie 7 okien (Tarasowe, 4 standardowe i 2 małe łazienka i kotłownia)

Wykończeniówka hmm. Temat rzeka. Każdy robi tak żeby było dobrze i żeby było go stać. Kuchnia Black Red White modułowa ale pasuje jakby była na wymiar  :Smile:  Normalnie wszyscy myślą, że na wymiar. Panele uwielbiam. Tani dobry materiał, który w każdej chwili można tanio wymienić. Wystarczy poskładać i dać coś innego  :Smile:  Płytki powiem Wam, że tanie były lepsze niz te z katalogu. Przynajmniej ojciec tak mówi. Te droższe były krzywe. Klej jak klej nie wierzcie w jakieś super włókna i polimerki hehe. Klej do płytek Atlas elastyczny 20kg za 34zł to nie jest słaby klej. Bateria za 45zł to jest do małego WC na górze ale czy z baterii za 45zł inaczej leci woda niż z baterii za 400zł? Miałem taka w mieszkaniu i 7 lat pracowała jak nowa (potem sprzedałem mieszkanie). 

To fakt ogrom pracy. Trzeba się trzymać budżetu ale jak wiadomo nie ma bata żeby wszystko się zgadzało. Np. mieliśmy budżet na kuchnie na wymiar 10tyś. zrezygnowaliśmy z niej na rzecz modułowej ale za to zrobiliśmy podłogówkę przez fachowca i ogrodzenie.

p.s. na koniec napiszę, że jestem handlowcem z branży elektronicznej więc moim fachem jest laptop a nie kielnia i zaprawa  :Smile:  ale tak się zawziąłem, że teraz np. robienie elewacji to dla mnie żadna tajemnica. .....do dzisiaj rodzina się śmieje, że tak to sobie wszystko ogarnąłem.

----------


## martingg

ojciec 30 lat w budowlance w wykończeniówce mówił że ostatnio robił na płytkach 20x60 zwykłe białe i od lat nie widział tak prostych płytek aż spytał właściciela ile za nie zapłacił okazało się iż wziął je z wyprzedaży po 35zł m2 także ...

----------


## Pod

Szkoda że nie ma wątków typu "Chciałem zbudować za 200tyś a wyszło 500 i ciągle buduje" bo wpisów byłoby 30 razy tyle mimo że wiekszość userów na forum pisze tylko o sukcesach  :smile:

----------


## Pod

> Dużo ludzi mówi mi, że to jest nierealne, ale liczby mówią co innego.


Heh oj przekonasz sie za kilka lat kto miał rację. Ja też wyliczałem wszystko pięknie na papierze i jeszcze doliczałem spory naddatek na podwyżki cen itp. Z obliczen wychodziło 380tyś. Wydalem jakies 500 i nie mam jeszcze kostki i ogrodzenia z jednej strony. Każdy zakup był głeboko przemyslany i nie wydalem kasy na żadną głupotę.

----------


## grzesio1712

Zależy co rozumiesz poprzez głupoty. Ja pracuje w firmie budowlanej, więc materiały zarówno konstrukcyjne jak i instalacyjne mam w cenach netto z rabatami inwestycyjnymi. Tutaj bym upatrywał dużą oszczędność. Fakt że czas działa na moją niekorzyść. Tak jak pisałem, moje wyceny nie uwzględniają zagospodarowania.

----------


## katka

Co za kraj, co za naród  :wink: . Wszędzie na świecie ludzie się chwalą kto więcej wydał... na dom, samochód itp. a u nas licytacja kto skąpił bardziej i wydał mniej  :wink: . 
Ja rozumiem, ze każdy buduje, kupuje tak jak go stać, ale żeby się tym aż tak chwalić. Mało, jeszcze innym wmawiać, że mniej i gorzej to lepiej a ten co wydaje dużo i ma duże domy to glupek  :smile: . Nie mogę wyjść z podziwiu  :smile: .

----------


## Zabrza56

No ja po przeczytaniu jestem w delikatnym szoku.Wydaje mi się, że wielu rzeczy nie doszacowałem, a chcę w tym roku zaczynać z budową.
To ja nie wiem jak radzą sobie ci co bez kredytów budują.  :sad:

----------


## majka112

Trzeba oszacować realne koszty, nie sugerować się tym, co piszą. To jest naprawdę swoisty konkurs kto taniej zbuduje (lub raczej napisze, że zbudował).

----------


## grzesio1712

A co znaczy realne koszta? Sam jestem przed budową i o bardziej realne wyceny nie da się opierać, bo pochodzą one od firm wykonawczych. Mówię tu o robociźnie, bo materiału nie da się przestrzelic. Więc moje pytanie brzmi, gdzie popełnia się najczęściej błąd w tych wycenach? 




> Z obliczen wychodziło 380tyś. Wydalem jakies 500 i nie mam jeszcze kostki i ogrodzenia z jednej strony.


Tak jak napisał Pod, to moim zdaniem niedoszacować 120 tys. to już grubo.

----------


## Kurzatwarz

Bo podstawa to pilnować budowy, mieć dobrego majstra albo kierownika. Na każdy element można patrzeć na kilka sposobów. Można budować w miarę tanio i dobrze, da się to zrobić. Ale trzeba zacząć już od projektu i tego co chcemy osiągnąć. Jeżeli mamy plan zbudować tanio, bez poddasza użytkowej, dom około 100 m2 to nie trzeba milionów.

----------


## stingeros

> Heh oj przekonasz sie za kilka lat kto miał rację. Ja też wyliczałem wszystko pięknie na papierze i jeszcze doliczałem spory naddatek na podwyżki cen itp. Z obliczen wychodziło 380tyś. Wydalem jakies 500 i nie mam jeszcze kostki i ogrodzenia z jednej strony. Każdy zakup był głeboko przemyslany i nie wydalem kasy na żadną głupotę.


Słuchaj z tego co widzę to masz dom 93m2 użytkowej. Jak możba wyliczyć w tak małym domu z naddatkiem 380tyś a ostatecznie wyszło 500tyś?? Tzn. twoje wyliczenia nie mialý nic wspólnego z prawdziwym kosztorysem budowy. No sorry. Musiałeś kompletnie nie policzyć istotnych rzeczy. Zresztą poł bańki na taki domek to jest masakra. Przychodzi mi na myśl blaty z trawertynu i marmurowe parapety  :Smile:

----------


## woan

Ceny poszły do góry. Robocizna poszła mocno w górę i w dodatku jak teraz ktoś będzie nosem kręcił to ekipa zawija się i idzie sama i wtedy z musu zostaje ,,system gospodarczy". Dobre czasy są  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

Jak czytam te licytacje kto wybudował taniej i kto był bardziej "zaradny i oszczędny" to przypomina mi się pewien "żart" jak dwie kobiety rozmawiały o swoich wybudowanych domach i się licytowały która mniej zapłaciła. Jedna zapłaciła dużo mniej od drugiej , ale okazało się że pani dodatkowo "płaciła w naturze" robotnikom i robociznę miała za darmo  :wink: 

I tutaj czasami podobne licytacje. Jeden buduje sam , buduje z rodzinom , znajomymi którym nic nie płaci i pracują za darmo. Większość jednak zatrudnia ekipy i fachowców i płaci i to nie mało za wykonane prace. 
Jednemu starczą najtańsze kafle czy panele za 20-30zł innemu podobają się kafle po 200-300zł i drewno egzotycze po 200-500zł.
Jeden ma małe przeszklenia , drugi bardzo duże. Jeden ma przecietne ocieplenie , drugi bardzo dobre. Jeden ma wentylację grawitacyjną , inny WM z rekuperatorem , jeden ma śmieciucha a drugi pompę ciepła , jeden ma kuchnię z marketu za 1000zł , drugi dużą zabudowę na zamówienie za 20 tys , jeden działkę ma za darmo (darowizna) albo bardzo tanią a inny musi wydać nawet kilkaset tysięcy , jeden ma płytę falista lub najtańszą blachę na dachu a inny drogą dachówkę ceramiczną  i itd ..

Każdy dom jest inny i każdy ma inne wymagania i preferencje ..
W większości najniższa cena w większości idzie niską jakością materiałów i wykończenia ...

Oczywiście warto pilnować budżetu , ale też budżet nie może być jakiś nierealistyczny bo później się często kończy na tym że nie ma kasy na wykończeniówkę i robi się ją jak najniższym kosztem co jest niestety często spotykane ..
Oczywiście nie oznacza to że trzeba od razu stosować i kupować wszystko co najdroższe , ale też nie wpadać w skrajność i nie kupować wszystko co najtańsze  :smile:

----------


## Pod

> Słuchaj z tego co widzę to masz dom 93m2 użytkowej. Jak możba wyliczyć w tak małym domu z naddatkiem 380tyś a ostatecznie wyszło 500tyś?? Tzn. twoje wyliczenia nie mialý nic wspólnego z prawdziwym kosztorysem budowy. No sorry. Musiałeś kompletnie nie policzyć istotnych rzeczy. Zresztą poł bańki na taki domek to jest masakra. Przychodzi mi na myśl blaty z trawertynu i marmurowe parapety


500tyś z działka która kupiłem powiedzmy w kwocie 100tyś co było bardzo okazyjnie w moim mieście. Sam domek mysle że kosztował 400tyś bez obejścia. Żadnych ekstrawagancji, nadroższą rzeczą była PC (22tyś) i kuchnia z AGD (okolo 22tyś bo pierwszego stolarza wyrzuciłem w polowie roboty co kosztowalo mnie z 2-3tys). Do zrobienia została kostka (mysle że 20tyś)i ogrodzenie frontowe (mysle że 10tyś). Domek mam rowno 100m plus garaz 18m2. Jak myslisz że 400tys to dużo za taki domek to znaczy że za duzo czytasz marzycieli z tego forum albo nic nie budowales w ostatnich dwoch latach.

----------


## grzesio1712

@Pod - A jak to nie tajemnica to mógłbyś powiedzieć, który etap miał największy rozjazd cenowy. Mówię tu o największej różnicy między szacunkami, a rzeczywistymi kosztami? Czy wzrost cen materiałów tak wywindował cenę? Ja do tej pory słyszę "nie da się, bo nie", bez konkretów. A warto o takich rzeczach pisać, żeby inni mogli się nauczyć na naszych błędach (nie wiem jak to inaczej ująć).

----------


## martingg

kolejny który podaje 500 tysi z działka urządzeniem itp itd ... jakby spotkało sie dwóch właścicieli audi q7 gdzie jeden dał 300 tyś, a drugi uparcie twierdzi, że nie da się poniżej 500 tysi bo ma wszystkie dodatki ...

----------


## Pod

Najwiecej kasy pożerają instalacje i niektore elementy wykonczeniowki oraz dach jesli ktoś robi dachowke (ja mam plaski wiec koszty male) no i ocieplenie/elewacja.  Najdrożsi fachowcy to panowie na dachach i stolarze (kuchnia, schody). Ja początkowo na kuchnie planowałem 12tyś z byle jakim sprzetem... ale po poltora roku okazało sie że zaden normalny stolarz nie zrobi jej ponizej 11tyś, a do tego doszlo prawie 9tyś na sprzęty.
Dużo osob kompletnie nie zdaje sobie też sprawy z kosztów okolobudowlanych typu goedeci, doprowadzenie mediów do  domu  i projekty tych instalacji. Nie piszę o przyłaczach bo tu są opłaty ryczałtowe. 
Nie znam też żadnej budowy która przebiegła z planem i harmonogramem. Jak jakis znajomy czy sąsiad mówi mi w polowie budowy np "wprowadzę się do wrzesnia" to ja się tylko szeroko usmiecham i życze powodzenia, a myslach życze mu żeby udalo sie do wiosny. 
Jak pytasz gdzie była najwieksza różnica miedzy kosztorysem a rzeczywistością to odpowiem że na wszystkim po troche bez wskazania faworyta. Wszedzie te 10-15% wiecej, ocieplenie moze 20% wiecej. Plus jakies  kilkanaście tyś na rzeczy niby drobne ktorych nie uwzględniasz w kosztorysach a na koncu wychodzi ogromna kwota.

----------


## Pod

> kolejny który podaje 500 tysi z działka urządzeniem itp itd ... jakby spotkało sie dwóch właścicieli audi q7 gdzie jeden dał 300 tyś, a drugi uparcie twierdzi, że nie da się poniżej 500 tysi bo ma wszystkie dodatki ...


Naucz sie czytac. 400tys sam budynek bez otoczenia i ogrodu. Dom porównałbym conajwyżej do sredniowyposażonego kompakta a nie Q7.

----------


## martingg

> Heh oj przekonasz sie za kilka lat kto miał rację. Ja też wyliczałem wszystko pięknie na papierze i jeszcze doliczałem spory naddatek na podwyżki cen itp. Z obliczen wychodziło 380tyś. *Wydalem jakies 500* i nie mam jeszcze kostki i ogrodzenia z jednej strony. Każdy zakup był głeboko przemyslany i nie wydalem kasy na żadną głupotę.


.

----------


## stingeros

Pod.
Nie pisałeś wcześniej o działce tylko, że wyszlo więcej za wszystko o 120tyś. 
Napisałeś, że ogólnie wszystko wyszło drożej niż przy kalkulacji chociaż dawałeś nadwyżkę więc dalej twierdzę, że słabo policzyłes ale ok tak wyszło  :Smile: 
P.s. jak poczytasz poprzednie posty to zobaczysz, że mam trochę pojęcie. Wybudowałem się w latach 2017-2019.

----------


## Pod

Miałem bardzo dokładny kosztorys zatwierdzony przez bank. Miałem wyceny firm wykonawczych i wszystkich materiałów z 15% nadwyżką. Do tego do koncowej sumy dodalismy 10% na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Po budowie okazało sie że i tak wydalismy prawie 120tyś wiecej także tyle jesli chodzi o przewidywalnosc kosztów przed budową  :smile:  Oczywiście doszla PC a mial byc gaz ale to może z 8tys wiecej. Innych wiekszych zmian nie było.

----------


## stingeros

> Miałem bardzo dokładny kosztorys zatwierdzony przez bank. Miałem wyceny firm wykonawczych i wszystkich materiałów z 15% nadwyżką. Do tego do koncowej sumy dodalismy 10% na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Po budowie okazało sie że i tak wydalismy prawie 120tyś wiecej także tyle jesli chodzi o przewidywalnosc kosztów przed budową  Oczywiście doszla PC a mial byc gaz ale to może z 8tys wiecej. Innych wiekszych zmian nie było.


Czyli gdzieś przehulałeś ponad 100 kafli hehe spox  :Smile:

----------


## michal_wro

> Czyli gdzieś przehulałeś ponad 100 kafli hehe spox


Dobra, wykiwales system, przechytrzyles budowlańców, nikt u Ciebie złotówki nie zarobił a cała reszta w tym ja to banda frajerów do dojenia. Pozdro i proszę o założenie tematu pt. Kto taniej wybudował.

----------


## grzesio1712

Ale po co tyle jadu wszędzie. Forum jest po to żeby pomagać i przestrzegać, a nie wywyższać się. Prawda leży zawsze gdzieś po środku. Druga sprawa to region, w którym jest budowa. Ceny są bardzo mocno zróżnicowane. Z tego co widzę wśród znajomych kosztorysy do banku są z reguły niedoszacowane.

----------


## marcin225

Idzie tych pieniędzy od groma. Sam po sobie wiem bo obecnie buduję. Jak ktoś wybudował za 250 tyś to ok  :smile:  Parę lat temu i dom w okolicach 100 m2 użytkowej o prostej bryle w dodatku robiąc większość sam. Jestem w stanie uwierzyć w takie coś. U mnie koszty budowy już przekroczyły 500 tyś (bez działki i papierologii) i końca nie widać  :big grin:  Fakt , że dom ponad 170 m2 użytkowej.

----------


## stingeros

> Dobra, wykiwales system, przechytrzyles budowlańców, nikt u Ciebie złotówki nie zarobił a cała reszta w tym ja to banda frajerów do dojenia. Pozdro i proszę o założenie tematu pt. Kto taniej wybudował.


Grubo pojechałeś. Nikt nikogo nie oskarża i nie nazywa frajerem. U mnie też mnóstwo kasy poszło na fachowców bo koparka, przyłącza, zbrojenia, dach, tynki, wylewki, ogrzewanie - poszła gruba kasa na robociznę ale jak chce się oszczędzić to trzeba pomyśleć co tu zrobić, żebym nie musiał komuś dawać za to kasy.  Ja tez praktycznie nie znałem się na niczym ale jak ktoś sobie nie umie nawet styropianu przykleić na ścianę to trzeba płacić.

p.s. tak z ciekawości bo nie mam styczności z kredytami czy ktoś brał np. 500tys na budowę z banku? jaka jest mniej więcej rata miesięczna?

----------


## martingg

> Grubo pojechałeś. Nikt nikogo nie oskarża i nie nazywa frajerem. U mnie też mnóstwo kasy poszło na fachowców bo koparka, przyłącza, zbrojenia, dach, tynki, wylewki, ogrzewanie - poszła gruba kasa na robociznę ale jak chce się oszczędzić to trzeba pomyśleć co tu zrobić, żebym nie musiał komuś dawać za to kasy.  Ja tez praktycznie nie znałem się na niczym ale jak ktoś sobie nie umie nawet styropianu przykleić na ścianę to trzeba płacić.
> 
> p.s. tak z ciekawości bo nie mam styczności z kredytami czy ktoś brał np. 500tys na budowę z banku? jaka jest mniej więcej rata miesięczna?


https://www.ing.pl/indywidualni/kred...ator-kredytowy

----------


## stingeros

> https://www.ing.pl/indywidualni/kred...ator-kredytowy


hehe dzięki tyle wiem. Chodziło mi raczej o realne rzeczy bo jak wiadomo kalkulatory sporo zaniżają. Na miejscu kwota zawsze jest większa. Mniejsza o to spox.

----------


## martingg

> hehe dzięki tyle wiem. Chodziło mi raczej o realne rzeczy bo jak wiadomo kalkulatory sporo zaniżają. Na miejscu kwota zawsze jest większa. Mniejsza o to spox.


nie zaniżają ani nie podwyższają jest bardzo zbliżona do tego co podają kalkulatory w zależności od wariantu pewnie +/- 50pln

----------


## stingeros

> Idzie tych pieniędzy od groma. Sam po sobie wiem bo obecnie buduję. Jak ktoś wybudował za 250 tyś to ok  Parę lat temu i dom w okolicach 100 m2 użytkowej o prostej bryle w dodatku robiąc większość sam. Jestem w stanie uwierzyć w takie coś. U mnie koszty budowy już przekroczyły 500 tyś (bez działki i papierologii) i końca nie widać  Fakt , że dom ponad 170 m2 użytkowej.


A budujesz firmami czy coś sam bo zaraz szwagierka startuje z takim samym metrażem i tez nie mogą się doliczyć na kosztorysie  :Smile:  Patrzą na nas i mówią, że jak my 100m2 za 235tyś to oni 170m2 za 335tys. na gotowo ale ja bym chyba tego tak nie przeliczał. Wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie dużo więcej.

----------


## marcin225

> A budujesz firmami czy coś sam bo zaraz szwagierka startuje z takim samym metrażem i tez nie mogą się doliczyć na kosztorysie  Patrzą na nas i mówią, że jak my 100m2 za 235tyś to oni 170m2 za 335tys. na gotowo ale ja bym chyba tego tak nie przeliczał. Wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie dużo więcej.


Nie ma szans. Ja buduje firmami, tylko elektrykę robiłem własnymi siłami.  Fakt, że można robić w różnym standardzie, u mnie w stosunku do kosztorysu z Archonu cenę podniosły na pewno rolety okienne i dachowe jak i w lepszym standardzie okna + HS. Tak to wychodzi mniej więcej jak z ich kosztorysu.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Marcin225, budujesz w Szczecinie ? Jaki projekt z archonu ?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> A budujesz firmami czy coś sam bo zaraz szwagierka startuje z takim samym metrażem i tez nie mogą się doliczyć na kosztorysie  Patrzą na nas i mówią, że jak my 100m2 za 235tyś to oni 170m2 za 335tys. na gotowo ale ja bym chyba tego tak nie przeliczał. Wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie dużo więcej.


No nie wiem, ja też buduję podobny metraż (170 użytkowej) i abstrahując już od wykończenia, konstrukcji to same instalacje wyjdą ponad 100 tys.(mam bardzo świeże wyceny na wszystkie). Czy zatem 200 z hakiem wystarczy na resztę? Buduję na Mazurach, więc teoretycznie w "tanim" regionie...Nic bardziej mylnego. Fachowców jak na lekarstwo, a tych kumatych to już ze świecą szukać. Więc jak już jakiegoś się znajdzie to drogo się ceni. Hitem była dla mnie oferta na PC PW za 50 tys. zł

----------


## majka112

Dom parterowy 138m2  wszystkiego,  budowany obecnie - koszt ok 450 tys. bez wyposażenia.
SSZ (strop drewniany, dachówka ceramiczna) - 220 tys.
 Robocizna wszytko ekipy.
 Pompa ciepła.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Spokojnie, jak przeanalizować koszta tych co wybudowali a nie tych  co o tym myślą to wychodzi zwykle ponad pół miliona za niezbyt duży dom. W tym temacie część osób prezentuje podejście że to wstyd wydać więcej. Budowa nigdy nie była tania, w teraz wogole jest zły moment. 
Dwa, standardy się zmieniają. Dziś dom to nie tylko lepsze ocieplenie niż 20 lat temu, ale też rekuperacja, odkurzacz centralny, klimatyzacja, zmiękczacz wody, rolety, automatyka itd a to generuje koszta.

----------


## stingeros

> Dom parterowy 138m2  wszystkiego,  budowany obecnie - koszt ok 450 tys. bez wyposażenia.
> SSZ (strop drewniany, dachówka ceramiczna) - 220 tys.
>  Robocizna wszytko ekipy.
>  Pompa ciepła.


Ja właśnie tego nie mogę zrozumieć jak ekipy zarabiają kokosy na samym SSZ. Masakra. Skoro ja wydalem 85tyś. Fundament i ściany robiłem sam ale strop i dach ekipy. Ja mam 100m2 ty 138m2 ale rożnicy w cenie 135tyś !! Szok. Tutaj już strasznie cena się rozjeżdża....tylko nie mówcie, że to zależy od materiałów bo mam bardzo dobre i nie tanie.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

85 tys na materiały na ssz to nawet przy 100 m domu tanio

----------


## stingeros

> 85 tys na materiały na ssz to nawet przy 100 m domu tanio


Tanio a dobrze. Beton lany najlepszy z certyfikatami, na fundamencie styrodur najlepszy, zbrojenie do przesady grubo i gęsto, pustak nie oszukany bo na 1500szt. może 10szt. rozbitych, zasypka piaskiem a nie jakimś syfem, drzwi i okna prawie "pasywne", okna dachowe fakro, dachówka Creaton, kominy systemowe z wkładem ceramicznym. Nie wiem nie wiem co mógłym jeszcze zrobic super hiper żeby wyszedł SSZ chociaż 170tyś zamiast moich 85tyś. Chyba musiałbym drugi dom obok postawić  :Smile:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

A wg jakiego projektu budujesz ?

----------


## janiszelk

> Tanio a dobrze. Beton lany najlepszy z certyfikatami, na fundamencie styrodur najlepszy, zbrojenie do przesady grubo i gęsto, pustak nie oszukany bo na 1500szt. może 10szt. rozbitych, zasypka piaskiem a nie jakimś syfem, drzwi i okna prawie "pasywne", okna dachowe fakro, dachówka Creaton, kominy systemowe z wkładem ceramicznym. Nie wiem nie wiem co mógłym jeszcze zrobic super hiper żeby wyszedł SSZ chociaż 170tyś zamiast moich 85tyś. Chyba musiałbym drugi dom obok postawić


No gratuluję, ja przy powierzchni 130 m2, za sam dach (wiązary) plus dachówka i reszta 50 tys. fundamenty około 20 tys. ściany na pewno z 10....to już mamy 80, a gdzie okna drzwi?  I zaznaczę  że to wszystko nie z górnej półki....Poza tym do SSZ niektórzy liczą wszystkie wydatki poniesione do tego stanu..Ale za tą cenę graty....Nie patrzę oczywiście na robociznę, bo to wiadomo, tutaj 100 tys, u słoików 200..

----------


## stingeros

Projekt indywidualny.
Dach wyszedł mnie 28000 z robocizną. 
W tym 3 okna dachowe, wyłaz dachowy velux, dachówka, membrana Tyvek pro, rynny, cała więźba z podbitką plus impregnacja i malowanie vidaronem.

----------


## marcin225

> Marcin225, budujesz w Szczecinie ? Jaki projekt z archonu ?


Nad morzem  :big grin:  W najdroższym regionie w Polsce  :smile:    Projekt w tamaryszkach 9 G2.

----------


## karol_sc

Dorzucę swoje 3 gorszę bo temat może być pomocny dla osób bijących się z myślami czy zaczynać budowę domu czy nie. Od 4 lat śledzę forum, czyli mniej więcej tak zaczynaliśmy naszą przygodę z budową. W 2015 roku papierologia, wystartowaliśmy na początku 2016 roku, skończyliśmy końcem 2017 roku, wprowadzaliśmy się w 2018 roku. Zostało do zrobienia zagospodarowanie tj. kostka, płot, taras etc…

Powiem tak, jest to chyba pierwszy wątek odkąd sledze forum w którym autor podaje realne koszta budowy nieskomplikowanego domu. W moim przypadku wybudowaliśmy parterówkę z dwuspadowym dachem, garażem z dachem płaskim, 138 metrów całości po podłogach, poddasze nieużytkowe 65 merów nad połową domu, salon otwarty z widocznymi jętkami. 
Dom z porothermu 25 cm, dachówka ceramiczna, 18 cm styropianu zewnątrz, 17 cm podłoga, strop 20 cm, wełna skosy 33cm, 51 cm w jętkach, dodatkowo poddasze nieużytkowe 15 cm wełny w skosach, okna 3 szybowe, 4 szt. 100x225, 1 HS 280x225, 3 szt. 95x135, 1 szt. 180x135, jedno narożne w kuchni, 2 okna dachowe fakro, płytki około 100 zł za m2, panele około 80 zł za m2.

Dom budowany systemem gospodarczym tj. załatwiałem materiał i głównie firmami. Materiały w bardzo dobrych cenach. 

Co zrobiliśmy sami:

- cała zabudowa gk – tj. geberity, sufity podwieszane
- wykafelkowanie garażu i kotłowni
- malowanie
- gładzie polimerowe (firma robiła tynki CW)
- położenie styropianu pod podłogą oraz izolacja przeciwwilgociowa papa + folia
- biały montaż (elektryka plus sanitariaty plus lampy)
- elektryka + alarm + uzbrojenie skrzynki + wlz – pomagałem znajomemu, robocizna wyszła 5 tyś.
- położenie paneli, listw przyściennych, akrylowanie, silikonowanie

Tyle z grubszych rzeczy, na całą imprezę łącznie z meblami bo kupowaliśmy wszystko nowe, nic nie braliśmy z mieszkania, wydaliśmy 490 tyś.

Ktoś zapyta gdzie mogą być rozjazdy w wycenie, w moim przypadku na stanie deweloperskim. 
Zaplanowałem że dom wybuduję w 400 tyś. Stan deweloperski przestrzeliłem na 80 tys, i SSZ na 10 tyś. 

Odpukać nie miałem problemów z wykonawcami, wszyscy z polecenia, oczywiście pilnowałem, teść pilnował, ceny robocizny miałem w porównaniu ze znajomymi bardzo dobre, jedynie ekipa od tynków dała ciała – pomimo że z polecenia ale dogadaliśmy się odpowiednio z ceną, minus taki że musieliśmy zrobić gładzie. 
Żona jest architektem w rodzinie budowlańce więc jakąś pomoc mieliśmy. 

Prowadziłem dość skrupulatne notatki i sam materiał tj. (meble, cegły, kleje, listwy, listewki itp…) wyszedł 320 tyś, reszta to robocizna, usługi betonowania, koparki, utwardzenia terenu itp……

Jeżeli ktoś jest w stanie wybudować za 200 tyś czy 300 tyś to gratuluje, szczerze bo nie przyszedłem się tutaj licytować kto wyda mniej czy więcej. Ale ludzie którzy szukają tutaj porad, oglądają projekty i tego co tam jest pokazane nie wybudujecie w kwotach 200 tyś czy 300 tyś., powiem więcej jeżeli budujecie firmami bo większość osób tak robi, jeżeli nie jest zmuszonych finansowo lub nie mają pomocy ze strony rodziny i nie włożycie dużo własnej pracy to myślę ze bez kwoty 400 tyś nie ma co zaczynać budowy.
Ja wydałem 490 tyś., a złotych klamek też nie mam. Kuchnia ze sprzętami za 20 tyś., można taniej? Ktoś napisał że wydał za meble 3600, czyli można ale nikt mi nie powie że na takich samych systemach i w tej samej jakości.

Co do rejonu wybudowałem się w Gliwicach, za mój dom wyceny robocizny były w przedziale 33 tyś. do 90 tyś. Moja ekipa nie była z okolic i skasowała mnie 45 tyś., czyli po środku ale ekipa z polecenia, sprawdzona byłem bardzo zadowolony – oczywiście trzeba pilnować.

Mam porównanie z dwóch budów znajomych z tego samego okresu, jedna w Katowicach druga w Tarnowskich Górach więc lokalizacja podobna i moje ceny przy ich to jak za darmo (mówię o robociźnie z m2 bo domów nie ma co porównywać).

Podsumowując mój długi post – budowa kosztuję, być może w innych rejonach Polski ceny robocizny wyglądają inaczej i koszt domu jest sporo tańszy, w okolicach Gliwic tak to u mnie wyglądało.

----------


## marcin225

Kolega wyżej ładnie to podsumował. BUDOWA KOSZTUJE. A obecnie to już w ogóle. Niepotrzebnie tu się wypowiadają ludzie co to budowali kilka lat temu w większości sami robiąc i mamią nowych kwotami rzędu 250-300 tyś. Potem ktoś się napali , zacznie i za pół roku skończy mu się kasa, a stan budowy będzie SSZ  :big grin:  Większość ludzi buduje firmami i nie ma szans w takim systemie wybudować za 300 tyś domu chyba , że 50 m2.

----------


## grzesio1712

Można do tego dodać, że obecnie niepotrzebnie się wypowiadają ludzie, którzy budowali w tamtym roku. Materiały instalacyjne (branża sanitarna) od 1 marca idą do góry minimum 4%. Budowlane podejrzewam też. 
W budowie domu wszystko rozjeżdża się po zakończeniu SSZ, bo to można łatwo oszacować, a pomylić się trudno. Natomiast wykończeniówka jest dosłownie wykończeniówką portfela i psychiki.

----------


## Pod

Pozdrawiam kolegę z Gliwic. Mimo że budowałem rok po Tobie to ceny miałem niewiele wyższe. 
Teraz  nawet z Ukraincami poniżej 400tyś nie ma co marzyć o nawet malutkim domku w prostej bryle.
Masz rację, jeśli zrobi sie wszystko samemu to można zejść poniżej 400 tylko jaki procent ludzi sam muruje (5% ?) jakie procent sam robi wieźbę i kładzie dach ? (1% ?) Niestety ludzie tutaj na forum przechwalają się jak to oni tanio zbudowali i ile sami zrobili... niestety 95% ludzi nigdy nie zblizy sie do takich wyników.

----------


## stingeros

> Dorzucę swoje 3 gorszę bo temat może być pomocny dla osób bijących się z myślami czy zaczynać budowę domu czy nie. Od 4 lat śledzę forum, czyli mniej więcej tak zaczynaliśmy naszą przygodę z budową. W 2015 roku papierologia, wystartowaliśmy na początku 2016 roku, skończyliśmy końcem 2017 roku, wprowadzaliśmy się w 2018 roku. Zostało do zrobienia zagospodarowanie tj. kostka, płot, taras etc…
> 
> Powiem tak, jest to chyba pierwszy wątek odkąd sledze forum w którym autor podaje realne koszta budowy nieskomplikowanego domu. W moim przypadku wybudowaliśmy parterówkę z dwuspadowym dachem, garażem z dachem płaskim, 138 metrów całości po podłogach, poddasze nieużytkowe 65 merów nad połową domu, salon otwarty z widocznymi jętkami. 
> Dom z porothermu 25 cm, dachówka ceramiczna, 18 cm styropianu zewnątrz, 17 cm podłoga, strop 20 cm, wełna skosy 33cm, 51 cm w jętkach, dodatkowo poddasze nieużytkowe 15 cm wełny w skosach, okna 3 szybowe, 4 szt. 100x225, 1 HS 280x225, 3 szt. 95x135, 1 szt. 180x135, jedno narożne w kuchni, 2 okna dachowe fakro, płytki około 100 zł za m2, panele około 80 zł za m2.
> 
> Dom budowany systemem gospodarczym tj. załatwiałem materiał i głównie firmami. Materiały w bardzo dobrych cenach. 
> 
> Co zrobiliśmy sami:
> 
> ...


Sporo napisałeś  :Smile:  Ja już w sumie swoje też dodałem na tym forum. Nawiąże jeszcze do tej kuchni za 3600 bo to moja  :Smile:  Też mieliśmy w planach kuchnię na wymiar za 12tyś. ale woleliśmy przeznaczyć na coś innego i kupić modułową. Piszecie, że kuchnia za 3600 a za 12000 to inna bajka to ja wam powiem, że są identyczne. Dla scisłości powiem, że modułowa tzn. że wybierasz sobie z 50 różnych szafek te, które cię interesują plus dodatki czyli uchwyty, blumy, cargo itp. Moja kuchnia ma grube korpusy i grube fronty, okleina typu premium, kosze cargo, hamulce w szufladach i ciche zamykanie w szafkach oraz uchwyty po 40zl sztuka. Taka kuchnia na wymiar kosztuje ok 12tyś tylko, dlatego że jest na wymiar i ktoś ją zamontuje ale dalej jest z twgo samego materiału więc nie wierzcie, że będzie lepsza. Wykonawcy na wymiar wycinają i oklejają w tych samych miejscach co są robione zwykłe kuchnie. Kuchnie z litego drzewa zaczynają sie od 30tyś. ..te są lepsze  :Smile:

----------


## Pod

Daj spokoj, ceny lakierowania frontów nawet w taniej lakierni zaczynają sie przy hurcie od 180zł/m2 wiec same fronty kosztują niewiele mniej jak twoja cała kuchnia. Wiadomo że stolarz musi zarobić ale sprawdź sobie ile kosztuje markowy osprzęt, dobre prowadnice itp
Nie wiem co kupiłeś w markecie za 3600 ale moją kuchnie wyceniałem w Agacie i Ikei i wyceny były 11000 i i jakies 12500 (IKEA)  ale ta przynajmniej robi na Blumach. I za Chiny nie dalo sie tego dopasować tak żeby nam sie podobało. A jak już masz jakaś wyspę albo półwysep to zapomnij o gotowym rozwiązaniu. U Stolarza zapłaciłem mniej wiecej tyle samo co w Ikei i mam zrobione dokładnie to co sobie narysowałem a nie to co dało sie dobrać z ich gotowców. Jedyną ektrawagancją był blat z litego dębu ale powiedzmy że dostałem go w ramach odszkodowania od poprzedniego partacza.

----------


## karol_sc

> Sporo napisałeś  Ja już w sumie swoje też dodałem na tym forum. Nawiąże jeszcze do tej kuchni za 3600 bo to moja  Też mieliśmy w planach kuchnię na wymiar za 12tyś. ale woleliśmy przeznaczyć na coś innego i kupić modułową. Piszecie, że kuchnia za 3600 a za 12000 to inna bajka to ja wam powiem, że są identyczne. Dla scisłości powiem, że modułowa tzn. że wybierasz sobie z 50 różnych szafek te, które cię interesują plus dodatki czyli uchwyty, blumy, cargo itp. Moja kuchnia ma grube korpusy i grube fronty, okleina typu premium, kosze cargo, hamulce w szufladach i ciche zamykanie w szafkach oraz uchwyty po 40zl sztuka. Taka kuchnia na wymiar kosztuje ok 12tyś tylko, dlatego że jest na wymiar i ktoś ją zamontuje ale dalej jest z twgo samego materiału więc nie wierzcie, że będzie lepsza. Wykonawcy na wymiar wycinają i oklejają w tych samych miejscach co są robione zwykłe kuchnie. Kuchnie z litego drzewa zaczynają sie od 30tyś. ..te są lepsze


Kolego nie odbieraj tego personalnie, tak jak napisałem nie będę się tutaj licytował, wydałeś 3600 zł jesteś zadowolony, jakość Ci odpowiada, super. Nie twierdze że modułowa jest gorsza, ważne żeby Tobie się podobała. 

Tylko zwróć uwagę, że często żeby kuchnia ładnie wyglądała nie jesteś w stanie dopasować kilku szafek i powiesić, bo nie będzie to spójnie wyglądało albo nie będzie funkcjonalne,  wymusza to często pomieszczenie, nowe pomysły itp...
Siłą rzeczy jesteś zmuszony wybrać kuchnię na wymiar, a tak średnio się kształtują ceny.

Twoja kuchnia jak napisałeś jest w okleinie, moja jest lakierowana, jak robiłem zestawienie materiałów to same szuflady blum, zawiasy blum, awentosy hf do szafek blum, cichy domyk czy podświetlenie pod blatami, kosztowały, dużo więcej niż Twoje moduły.  Wyceny kuchni też miałem w przedziale 9 tyś. do 16 tys., za tą samą kuchnie.

Z drugiej strony napiszę Ci że mam kolegę, który ma kuchnie ze znanej firmy premium (nie będę celowo pisał jakiej), nie jest to kuchnia drewniana, a kosztowała cenę nowego passata, wygląda świetnie, można tak.

Na wizualizacjach w projektach czy stronach są głównie wypaśne kuchnie na wymiar, a nie kuchnie modułowe.

Celem mojego postu było napisanie realnych cen, bo ludzie którzy podejmują decyzje o budowie patrzą na te wizualizacje i ślinka im cieknie, sam tak miałem 3 lata temu, tylko miałem środki żeby budowę dociągnąć do końca, a niestety mam przykład moich znajomych, którzy zostali na etapie tynków i skończyła się kasa, miał być dom za 300 tyś.....

----------


## stingeros

I tu właśnie pada słowo klucz czyli "podoba". Kupujecie bo Wam sìę podoba. Mnie też się podoba lexus a jeżdżę oplem. Ja rozumie, że wychodzi Wam 500tyś. za dom ale potem nie lamentujcie, że liczyliście 300tyś. a wyszlo 500tyś. Ja właśnie wybudowałem "opla" a Wy "lexusa"  :Smile: 

p.s. kuchnie faktycznie też mam lakierowaną a blaty okleiną  :Smile:

----------


## majka112

Liczyliśmy 450 tys i tyle wychodzi. Nie ma żadnego lamentu, są realne ceny.
Nie uwierzę ,że w tych 85 tys masz również dachówkę ceramiczną (w tym okna dachowe) , porządne okna i drzwi.

----------


## stingeros

> Liczyliśmy 450 tys i tyle wychodzi. Nie ma żadnego lamentu, są realne ceny.
> Nie uwierzę ,że w tych 85 tys masz również dachówkę ceramiczną (w tym okna dachowe) , porządne okna i drzwi.


Oczywiście, że mam.
Dachówka Creaton Goeteborg, 3 okna dachowe fakro, porządne okna Pagen bluevolution 3 szybowe z 3 uszczelkami i klamki secustick, porządne drzwi Mikea passive z ciepłą ościeżnicą oraz z progiem z przekładką.
Jakbyś przeczytał cały wątek od początku to znajdziesz mój kosztorys szczegółowy.
Musisz uwierzyć  :Smile:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Okna dachowe Fakro , z pakietem u5 z ciepłym kołnierzem i akcesoriami do montażu to koszt Ca 2 tys za sztuke. 
To tylko forum a nie zawody, ale ciężko uwierzyć w 85 tys na komplet materiałów. Każdy kto budował wie ile poszło stali i betonu na budowę. Ile kosztuje drewno na więźbę. Mieliśmy wyceny okien i to nie w jednej firmie. I jakoś nie widać żeby ktoś powtórzył Twój wyczyn  :wink:  
Realnie materiały na dom nawet 100 m przekroczą sporo 100 tys zl

----------


## stingeros

> Okna dachowe Fakro , z pakietem u5 z ciepłym kołnierzem i akcesoriami do montażu to koszt Ca 2 tys za sztuke. 
> To tylko forum a nie zawody, ale ciężko uwierzyć w 85 tys na komplet materiałów. Każdy kto budował wie ile poszło stali i betonu na budowę. Ile kosztuje drewno na więźbę. Mieliśmy wyceny okien i to nie w jednej firmie. I jakoś nie widać żeby ktoś powtórzył Twój wyczyn  
> Realnie materiały na dom nawet 100 m przekroczą sporo 100 tys zl


85tyś. w tym ok. 10tyś robocizna. Reszta praca własna. Wiem, że Wam ciężko uwierzyć ale tak miało wyjść i tak wyszło. Okien dachowych akurat nie mam najlepszych chyba u3. Jeśli chodzi o wyceny okien to też mialem kosztorysy z oknoplastu,   drutexu i z pagena. Wybralem pagena bo mieli fajną promocję zimową a jakość wszędzie byla taka sama.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Czy możesz więc zrobić rozpiskę cenowa, materiałowa ilościowa ? I pokaz mniej więcej projekt ? Może znajdą się naśladowcy ?
W tych 85 tys nie spodziewałem się nawet 1 zł robocizny.
Ps pisze to jako osoba która nawet nie planowała oszczędzać przy budowie, więc nie zależy mi na wyścigu kto taniej.
PS2 bez złośliwości ale pakiet u3 ma dwie szyby

----------


## stingeros

> Czy możesz więc zrobić rozpiskę cenowa, materiałowa ilościowa ? I pokaz mniej więcej projekt ? Może znajdą się naśladowcy ?
> W tych 85 tys nie spodziewałem się nawet 1 zł robocizny.
> Ps pisze to jako osoba która nawet nie planowała oszczędzać przy budowie, więc nie zależy mi na wyścigu kto taniej.
> PS2 bez złośliwości ale pakiet u3 ma dwie szyby


Na drugiej stronie tego wątku masz załącznik ze szczegółowym kosztorysem. Wiele osób już go analizowało. Nigdzie nie pisałem, że mam wypasione fakro. Pisałem, że zwykłe okna mam bardzo dobre 3 szybowe.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Przejrzałem. Zaskakujące ceny  W regionie Szczecina nie do powtórzenia, nawet jakby kupować zawsze tylko najtańsze produkty.
W takich tematach czytający powinni sobie zadać pytanie czy jest sens budować samemu i z byle czego , byle najtaniej. Czy jednak zależy im na jakości i trwałości. A to że ktoś dał radę jakiś czas temu nie znaczy że powtorzycie taki wynik. 
Ps do kosztów budowy samorobow powinno się doliczać takie koszty jak dojazdy na budowę, koszt eksploatacji auta, i dodatkowe wydatki związane z prowadzeniem budowy samemu.

----------


## stingeros

> Przejrzałem. Zaskakujące ceny  W regionie Szczecina nie do powtórzenia, nawet jakby kupować zawsze tylko najtańsze produkty.
> W takich tematach czytający powinni sobie zadać pytanie czy jest sens budować samemu i z byle czego , byle najtaniej. Czy jednak zależy im na jakości i trwałości. A to że ktoś dał radę jakiś czas temu nie znaczy że powtorzycie taki wynik. 
> Ps do kosztów budowy samorobow powinno się doliczać takie koszty jak dojazdy na budowę, koszt eksploatacji auta, i dodatkowe wydatki związane z prowadzeniem budowy samemu.


Ok pewnie wydałem z 5tys na benzynę.
Z twojej wypowiedzi wnioskuje, że przeczytałeś kosztorys i stwierdzasz, że mam dom z byle czego byle taniej. Może znajdzie się parę rzeczy, które faktycznie kupiłem "byle co" jak np. bateria za 45zł do umywalki w WC na piętrze (niektórzy sądzą, że woda gorzej leci niż z takiej za 400zł hehe) ale były to rzeczy kompletnie nie istotne w komforcie i użytkowaniu więc po co przepłacać. Lepiej dać na coś innego więcej  :wink: 
A co mam takiego "byle co taniego" tylko z istotnych rzeczy?

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Z mojej wypowiedzi wynika że chęć powtórzenia tak taniej budowy wymaga rezygnacji z jakości. Wybudowałes jak chciałeś i co chciałeś, Ty w tym mieszkasz nie ja. 
Moje wypowiedzi w tym temacie mają raczej na celu uświadomić tych co dopiero marzą o domu że budowa kosztuje i to sporo więcej niż się wydaje. I nie tylko o materiałach moww
Bo nawet robiąc samemu tracisz wolny czas, urlop, czas dla rodziny, zdrowie.

----------


## stingeros

> Z mojej wypowiedzi wynika że chęć powtórzenia tak taniej budowy wymaga rezygnacji z jakości. Wybudowałem jak chciałeś i co chciałeś, Ty w tym mieszkasz nie ja. 
> Moje wypowiedzi w tym temacie mają raczej na celu uświadomić tych co dopiero marzą o domu że budowa kosztuje i to sporo więcej niż się wydaje. I nie tylko o materiałach moww
> Bo nawet robiąc samemu tracisz wolny czas, urlop, czas dla rodziny, zdrowie.


To fakt z 3 lata wycięte z życiorysu. Budowa w latach 2017-2019. Papiery 2016. I drugi fakt jakby ktoś chciał zacząć mój dom i moją metodą i skończyć w 2021 to musiałby faktycznie co najmniej 300tysi mieć.

----------


## axel83

> Na drugiej stronie tego wątku masz załącznik ze szczegółowym kosztorysem. Wiele osób już go analizowało. Nigdzie nie pisałem, że mam wypasione fakro. Pisałem, że zwykłe okna mam bardzo dobre 3 szybowe.


Oglądam twój kosztorys tak na szybko:
- jaki masz tynk na zewnątrz  bo nie mogę znaleźć takiej pozycji 
- te okna to pewnie jakiś najtańszy cały biały model? Ciepły montaż? 
- do nowego domu wstawiłeś grzejniki? 
- dom bez garażu? 

Jak możesz to wrzuć rzuty parteru piętra oraz parę fotek z zewnątrz i ze środka.
Rozwiejesz wszystkim wątpliwości, że pokonałeś system  :smile:

----------


## stingeros

> Oglądam twój kosztorys tak na szybko:
> - jaki masz tynk na zewnątrz  bo nie mogę znaleźć takiej pozycji 
> - te okna to pewnie jakiś najtańszy cały biały model? Ciepły montaż? 
> - do nowego domu wstawiłeś grzejniki? 
> - dom bez garażu? 
> 
> Jak możesz to wrzuć rzuty parteru piętra oraz parę fotek z zewnątrz i ze środka.
> Rozwiejesz wszystkim wątpliwości, że pokonałeś system


Tynk na wiosne bo rusztowania mam zarezerwowane. Teraz mam 2x zagruntowane atlas cerplast z kwarcem. Tynk jest przewidziany w budżecie. Kolejny raz powtarzam okna 3 szybowe porządne od srodka biale z zewnatrz wenge. Poprostu kupiłem w promocji zimowej. Na wiosne cena była już dwa razy taka. Grzejniki w sypialniach reszta podlogowka. Uklad na mieszaczu. Garażu nie mam tylko zbudowałem taką wiatę dwustanowiskową z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Wpiszcie w googlach zobaczycie jak to mniej wiecej wyglada. Jak wejdę dzisiaj na kompa to podam Wam link na jakim projekcie się wzorowaliśmy.

----------


## kubek86

> Tynk na wiosne bo rusztowania mam zarezerwowane. Teraz mam 2x zagruntowane atlas cerplast z kwarcem. Tynk jest przewidziany w budżecie. Kolejny raz powtarzam okna 3 szybowe porządne od srodka biale z zewnatrz wenge. Poprostu kupiłem w promocji zimowej. Na wiosne cena była już dwa razy taka. Grzejniki w sypialniach reszta podlogowka. Uklad na mieszaczu. Garażu nie mam tylko zbudowałem taką wiatę dwustanowiskową z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Wpiszcie w googlach zobaczycie jak to mniej wiecej wyglada. Jak wejdę dzisiaj na kompa to podam Wam link na jakim projekcie się wzorowaliśmy.


A jest w tym arkuszu policzona robocizna, której nie wykonałeś sam?

----------


## Busters

Ale sie goscia uczepiliscie. Mam parterowke 170m2 i sso bez papierkow kosztowal 140k (budowala ekipa) 3 lata temu. Teraz zaczynam budowac kolejny dom jestem po wstepnych wycenach i roznica w cenach to srednio 15-20%

----------


## axel83

> Tynk na wiosne bo rusztowania mam zarezerwowane. Teraz mam 2x zagruntowane atlas cerplast z kwarcem. Tynk jest przewidziany w budżecie. Kolejny raz powtarzam okna 3 szybowe porządne od srodka biale z zewnatrz wenge. Poprostu kupiłem w promocji zimowej. Na wiosne cena była już dwa razy taka. Grzejniki w sypialniach reszta podlogowka. Uklad na mieszaczu. Garażu nie mam tylko zbudowałem taką wiatę dwustanowiskową z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Wpiszcie w googlach zobaczycie jak to mniej wiecej wyglada. Jak wejdę dzisiaj na kompa to podam Wam link na jakim projekcie się wzorowaliśmy.


Wynika z tego , że w domu sporo brakuje jeszcze do wykończenia, zapewne ogrodzenie z siatki, brak podjazdu, tarasu, tynku, w środku też paru rzeczy brakuje.
15cm taniego styropianu na ścianach itp.
Doliczając te parę rzeczy, plus lepsza wykończeniówka to by wyszło pewnie pod 300 tys. plus koszt robocizny( na każdemu chce się biegać z bloczkami fundamentowymi)  i nagle by się okazało że koszt 1m2 to 3500 czyli tyle co u każdego.
Wrzuć parę fotek - chyba nie ma się czego wstydzić?

----------


## kubek86

> Ale sie goscia uczepiliscie. Mam parterowke 170m2 i sso bez papierkow kosztowal 140k (budowala ekipa) 3 lata temu. Teraz zaczynam budowac kolejny dom jestem po wstepnych wycenach i roznica w cenach to srednio 15-20%


Nikt się go nie uczepił. Sam napisał że to system gospodarczy czyli pomoc wszystkich z rodziny i znajomych. Mało kto teraz tak może. 
No to Twoja parterówka na szybko: deweloperski 340k, do zamieszkania  510k a pewnie więcej, Gdzie reszta? Niestety budowa kosztuje nie ma co się oszukiwać. Na 130m2 potrzeba teraz  min 500k z jakimś skromnym ogarnięciem terenu (bez działki).  To że ktoś wybudował się "tanio" to nie znaczy, że tak jest.

----------


## tkaczor123

Stingeros szkoda pisac. I tak nie uwierza. Wazne ze wybudowales i to sam lub z mala pomoca rodziny/znajomych. Wiekszosc tu na forum buduje firmami jedynie co to szuka tanszych wykonawcow/ materialow.

----------


## kubek86

> Stingeros szkoda pisac. I tak nie uwierza. Wazne ze wybudowales i to sam lub z mala pomoca rodziny/znajomych. Wiekszosc tu na forum buduje firmami jedynie co to szuka tanszych wykonawcow/ materialow.


tutaj nie chodzi o wiarę. Nie sam, ale z pomocą rodziny i znajomych. I to dużą pomocą. 
Nie, że się czepiam czy jakoś złośliwie, ale 1 szt. tarczy segmentowej za 35 zł u samoroba to zdecydowanie za mało.  Ja na same tarcze do płytek wydałem ze 400 zł.  :yes: 

Aha tak na szybko za dachówkę Creaton z akcesoriami tylko 5,5 tyś? Jakaś mego promocja musiała być. Miałeś "bokówki" do tego?

----------


## janiszelk

A ja gratuluję. Gdyby robił firmami wyszłoby 400...Wiele osób tutaj które się budują chcą wszystko mieć naj, naj, jak widać w przypadku Stingeros-a, czasami można coś kupić taniej i też będzie dobrze. Najważniejsze że inwestor zadowolony. Na marginesie trzeba napisać że tak jak kolega sam stwierdził że przy obecnych cenach byłoby to pewnie już z 300.Jednym z wyższych kosztów jest wykończeniówka, i tutaj się najczęściej rozjeżdza budżet.. Można dużo kupić przez internet , no ale szczególnie panie wolą obejrzeć, dotknąc i itp, ( tak jak na ciuchach)...Poza tym w naturze Polaka jest że jak sąsiad ma coś to ja muszę mieć lepsze, droższe itd...Zycie. Jeszcze raz gratuluję budżetu i samozaparcia, uczucie zadowolenia że się udało jest tu największą nagrodą...

----------


## stingeros

Ok widzę, że się rozwinęło to jedziemy dalej  :Smile: 
W całym domku miałem robocizny za ok. 25tyś (nie liczę papierologi). Ogrodzenie w systemie betafence siatka i trochę paneli od strony sąsiada. Brama i furtka metalowa z drewnianymi sztachetami poziomymi. Mam zrobioną drogę dojazdową wraz z miejscami parkingowymi. Miejsca przygotowane pod kostkę. W środku jeszcze jest parę rzeczy do zrobienia ale pisałem, że kosztorys jest na 215tyś a skończę na 235tyś.
Kolega, który pisze, że mam tani zwykły styropian wk :mad: mnie nieźle. Dokładnie tym rodzajem styropianu budowanych jest 90% domów i jest to bardzo dobry produkt. Ja dodatkowo miałem pióro wpust. Weź sobie w ramkę opraw ten swój 20cm grafit 032, którym ktoś cie omamił. Jakbyś trochę znał się na właściwościach to wiedziałbyś, że grafit zawarty w styropianie wytrąca się bardzo szybko na elewacji i praktycznie trzeba momentalnie przykrywać klejem. Inaczej jego właściwości maleją do styro białego. A cholera wie jak był przechowywany na składzie.A druga sprawa 20cm to jest już masakra. Byle by się współczynnik całego domu zgadzał hehe. Wiesz, że w naszych warunkach klimatycznych punkt przemarzania przegrody i wytrącania się punktu rosy w styropianie to ok 12-13cm. To oznacza czy dajemy 15cm, 20cm, czy ktoś może sobie dać 50cm na ścianę to nie ma znaczenia. Po prostu jakbyś nie ogrzewał to mróz -20 przemarznie tylko do ok12-13cm i dalej nie idzie. Ale ludzie dają bo "lepiej".
Jeszcze raz napiszę robiłem Ja i mój tata. Żadnych znajomych i sąsiadów.
Jedną tarczę zużyłem. Pociąłem trochę bloczków i przycinałem nadproża. Nic innego segmentem nie robiłem. Do płytek ojciec ma taką maszynę z chłodzeniem wodnym.
Dachówka Creaton była ze wszystkim ( Całe, połówki, boczki, czołówki, kalenica, spinki, grzebienie, wróblówki itp itd ) Mam FV bo muszę trzymać gdyż jest 30 lat gwary  :Smile:  Tylko nie piszcie mi, że inne firmy maja 50 albo 100lat gwary i są lepsze bo zaraz padnę  :Smile: 
Podaje link do projektu, który jest naprawdę bardzo zbliżony do mojego  https://z500.pl/projekt/34/Z34,proje...ne-ogolne.html
p.s. zwróćcie uwagę na kosztorys  :big grin:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Wybudowałes tanio. Ok wierzę. Fajnie, masz dom tańszy od większości na tym forum. Ale nie wmawiaj innym że bez utraty jakości. Choćby ten styropian , dałeś go mniej i słabszy niż większość dzisiaj stosuje. 
Kupiłeś kolego "Dacie" a próbujesz innym wmówić że wyrwałeś okazyjnie Mercedes'a
Nikt Ciebie nie atakuje na złość. Podziwiam zaparcie , pracę i wynik finansowy. Ale finansowy, bo to co wybudowałes choć dla Ciebie spełnienie marzeń ( a moze nie) , to nijak ma się dzisiejszych standardów nowoczesnych , komfortowych domów energooszczędnych. Może dla Ciebie to bzdura i liczył się cel jako cel sam w sobie, ale znowu nawiązując do motoryzacji o Dacii nikt nie marzy i plakatów nad łóżkiem nie wiesza. 
Najważniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to że każdy ma wybór i może budować jak chce ( no prawie bo są jeszcze warunki techniczne do spełnienia) i można też wybrać Twoja ścieżkę. Nikt nie ma patentu na rację.

----------


## cactus

Bez przesady, może nie zbudował Mercedesa ala takiego Opla pewnie ma. Wiekszość może pomarzyć. Oczywiście kolega pisze troche bzdur np 


> To oznacza czy dajemy 15cm, 20cm, czy ktoś może sobie dać 50cm na ścianę to nie ma znaczenia


 Troche sie usmiałem... ale nie o to chodzi.
Wiadomo że ten kosztorys jest już nieaktualny bo dzisiaj to samo kosztowałoby z 300tyś, no i ta robocizna ok 25tyś... 95% ludzi wyda na robocizne podobnego domu ponad 100tys i więcej. Kto sam stawia mury i pokrywa dachem? Taki budyneczek obecnie to 400tyś w srednio drogim regionie, oczywiście bez otoczenia domu, utwardzenia drogi itp itd

----------


## stingeros

W 2016 to były bardzo dobre standardy. Dzisiaj też bez problemu do spełnienia.
Nie ma też co szaleć z super trendami.
U mnie pompa ciepła wg projektu zwracałaby się 22 lata. Podziękowałem. 
Nie wierzcie też tak w ciemno w te super hiper parametry materiałów bo większość nigdy Wam się nie zwróci a zainwestować trzeba. U mnie pewnie jakbym zastosował grafitowy styro to zamiast płacić 3000 rocznie za gaz wyszłoby 2995 hehe.
Ogólnie w tym wątku chodzi mi o to, że założyłem sobie taki budżet i taki mniej więcej wyszedł a reszta pisze, że zakładała 300tyś a wyszło 500tyś no to sorry.

----------


## kaszpir007

> W 2016 to były bardzo dobre standardy. Dzisiaj też bez problemu do spełnienia.
> Nie ma też co szaleć z super trendami.
> U mnie pompa ciepła wg projektu zwracałaby się 22 lata. Podziękowałem. 
> Nie wierzcie też tak w ciemno w te super hiper parametry materiałów bo większość nigdy Wam się nie zwróci a zainwestować trzeba. U mnie pewnie jakbym zastosował grafitowy styro to zamiast płacić 3000 rocznie za gaz wyszłoby 2995 hehe.
> Ogólnie w tym wątku chodzi mi o to, że założyłem sobie taki budżet i taki mniej więcej wyszedł a reszta pisze, że zakładała 300tyś a wyszło 500tyś no to sorry.


W 2016 rozpoczyłem budowę domu. Wprowadziałem się w 2017.
U mnie projekt gotowy i było w standardzie 22cm ocieplenia i tyle mam. Mam za to grafit , bo styropian biały o najlepszych parametrach był tylko trochę tańszy od grafiu 0,033. Oczywiście przy graficie potrzebny trochę lepszy klej i odpowiedni montaż i zabezpiecznie ...
Dom też miał być ciepły i taki jest (ściany 22cm , płyta fundamnetowa i 25cm styro , strop 40cm celuoza) , miał miec duże przeszklania (34m2) , okna miały być możliwie najlepiej zamontowane (ciepłe parapety , poszerzenie , ciepły szczelny montaz).
Co do pompy to u mnie w 100% podłogówka. Gazu nie ma. Pompa 9KW łącznie ze zbiorbnikiem 300L , osprzetem i montażem poniżej 20tys. Komin mam tylko jeden dla kominka , a tak w domu WM.
Ty płacisz 3000zł za gaz rocznie a ja 900zł za ogrzewanie pompą ciepła (CO+CWU).

Domy budowane w tym samym czasie a całkowicie inne ..

----------


## stingeros

> W 2016 rozpoczyłem budowę domu. Wprowadziałem się w 2017.
> U mnie projekt gotowy i było w standardzie 22cm ocieplenia i tyle mam. Mam za to grafit , bo styropian biały o najlepszych parametrach był tylko trochę tańszy od grafiu 0,033. Oczywiście przy graficie potrzebny trochę lepszy klej i odpowiedni montaż i zabezpiecznie ...
> Dom też miał być ciepły i taki jest (ściany 22cm , płyta fundamnetowa i 25cm styro , strop 40cm celuoza) , miał miec duże przeszklania (34m2) , okna miały być możliwie najlepiej zamontowane (ciepłe parapety , poszerzenie , ciepły szczelny montaz).
> Co do pompy to u mnie w 100% podłogówka. Gazu nie ma. Pompa 9KW łącznie ze zbiorbnikiem 300L , osprzetem i montażem poniżej 20tys. Komin mam tylko jeden dla kominka , a tak w domu WM.
> Ty płacisz 3000zł za gaz rocznie a ja 900zł za ogrzewanie pompą ciepła (CO+CWU).
> 
> Domy budowane w tym samym czasie a całkowicie inne ..


Pewnie za dom dales z pół bańki. Za prąd placisz na pewno dużo więcej ja płacę ok 100zl miesięcznie. Masz indukcje. Pewnie jakbyś dał izolację w domu taką jak ja to płaciłbyś 1000zł za pompę hehe. Ja poszedłem trochę inną drogą. Wolę płacić trochę więcej miesięcznie ale nie musiałem wydawać 300tyś więcej za dom bo nie mam tych pięniędzy a przy kredytach to każdy cwaniakuje i buduje ponad stan.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

tylko dom budowany na siłę w tak niskim budżetem jest przestarzaly w momencie oddania do użytku. Dom to nie inwestycja co się zwróci, kazda kasa wydana jest utopiona po za tą wydaną na działkę w dobrej lokalizacji a i to nigdy nie jest pewne. Dla mnie dom to miejsce do życia, ostoja. Tam spędzam wolny czas, tam się chowana moje dzieciaki. Ma być wygodny i odpowiednio duży dla mojej rodziny. 
Nie wiem czy analizując podobne tematy jest sens za wszelką cenę zmniejszać metraż i rezygnować z komfortu tylko dla ceny.

Ps 3 tys za gaz rocznie za tak mały dom to porażka. 
Ps 2 zobacz z jakich materiałów budują teraz developerzy w Szczecinie i co jest już w standardzie budynków

----------


## stingeros

> tylko dom budowany na siłę w tak niskim budżetem jest przestarzaly w momencie oddania do użytku. Dom to nie inwestycja co się zwróci, kazda kasa wydana jest utopiona po za tą wydaną na działkę w dobrej lokalizacji a i to nigdy nie jest pewne. Dla mnie dom to miejsce do życia, ostoja. Tam spędzam wolny czas, tam się chowana moje dzieciaki. Ma być wygodny i odpowiednio duży dla mojej rodziny. 
> Nie wiem czy analizując podobne tematy jest sens za wszelką cenę zmniejszać metraż i rezygnować z komfortu tylko dla ceny.
> 
> Ps 3 tys za gaz rocznie za tak mały dom to porażka. 
> Ps 2 zobacz z jakich materiałów budują teraz developerzy w Szczecinie i co jest już w standardzie budynków


Myślę, że dom 100m2 jest bardzo komfortowy dla rodziny 2+2. Myślisz, że mieszkanie 100m2 w dużym mieście nie jest komfortowe dla rodziny 2+2? Bo wydaje mi się, że taki metraż to marzenie nie jednego.
Myślisz, że 3tyś za gaz w tym ogrzewanie, ciepla woda i gotowanie to dużo? Tylko pompa ciepła wychodzi taniej ale prąd jest droższy . Wy oczywiście macie pewnie to wszystko free.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Ja ogrzewam gazem nieco ponad 170m2 , plus cwu dla 4 osób , i roczne rachunki za gaz Ca 1800 zł. Gotuję na prądzie, ale tu za rachunki odpowiada instalacja fotowoltaniki . 
Dużo wydajesz na ogrzewanie, może warto zastanowić się dlaczego ?

Ja nie decyduje za innych o ich metrażu. Dla jednego będzie do 60 m a inny potrzebuje 360. Nie oto chodzi. Raczej zwracam uwagę na to że patrząc tylko na budżet powstanie dom, ale nie taki co byśmy chcieli. Jakbym ja parł tylko na budżet miałbym dom którego bym nie lubił. A tak cenię sobie komfort klimatyzacji w upały, rolety przeciwsłoneczne w lecie, rekuperację i świeże powietrze przez cały rok, automatyke bram, podgląd terenu i domu na kamerach, nawadnianie ogrodu itd dla Ciebie to fanaberia, dla mnie coś co daje poczucie komfortu a koszt budowy ponosi się raz , mieszka się w tym często całe życie.

Nie ma nic złego w domu za 200000 i tym za  1000000 , tylko mają różnych odbiorców. Dziwi mnie tylko na tym forum częsta pochwała dla ceny kosztem bylejakości i niskich standardów a pogarda dla tych co wydali więcej, nawet jeżeli trochę przepłacili za coś znacznie lepszego. Ale chyba taka już polska mentalność.

----------


## karol_sc

> tylko dom budowany na siłę w tak niskim budżetem jest przestarzaly w momencie oddania do użytku. Dom to nie inwestycja co się zwróci, kazda kasa wydana jest utopiona po za tą wydaną na działkę w dobrej lokalizacji a i to nigdy nie jest pewne. Dla mnie dom to miejsce do życia, ostoja. Tam spędzam wolny czas, tam się chowana moje dzieciaki. Ma być wygodny i odpowiednio duży dla mojej rodziny. 
> Nie wiem czy analizując podobne tematy jest sens za wszelką cenę zmniejszać metraż i rezygnować z komfortu tylko dla ceny.
> 
> Ps 3 tys za gaz rocznie za tak mały dom to porażka. 
> Ps 2 zobacz z jakich materiałów budują teraz developerzy w Szczecinie i co jest już w standardzie budynków


Kolega trafił w samo sedno, zresztą w poście o jakości też. 
Każdy zastanawiając się na budową domu, powinien zadać sobie pytanie czego oczekuje po wybudowaniu. Może się potem okazać że mieszkając w bloku, mieszał w lepszych jakościowo materiałach i budując dom nie sądzę żeby ktoś chciał ten stan zmieniać. Z reguły dążymy do polepszania sobie standardu życia….
Na tańszych materiałach wykończeniowych, zużycie przy normalnym użytkowaniu będzie widać zdecydowanie szybciej i szybciej będą wymagały wymiany, remontu, a to później też kosztuje, na wybudowaniu życie się nie kończy.
Widzę że kwoty za dom padają dość podobne, kolega wybudował taniej ale po kilku postach i po przeczytaniu jego kosztorysu widać dlaczego, oczywiście nie ujmując. 
Gratuluje bo wiem ile to musiało kosztować pracy, czasu i wysiłku. Tylko jak słusznie ktoś zauważył, nie każdy muruje, robi dachy i ma czas i umiejętności na takie prace. Niestety po za budową są też inne obowiązki…

----------


## axel83

> Myślę, że dom 100m2 jest bardzo komfortowy dla rodziny 2+2. Myślisz, że mieszkanie 100m2 w dużym mieście nie jest komfortowe dla rodziny 2+2? Bo wydaje mi się, że taki metraż to marzenie nie jednego.
> Myślisz, że 3tyś za gaz w tym ogrzewanie, ciepla woda i gotowanie to dużo? Tylko pompa ciepła wychodzi taniej ale prąd jest droższy . Wy oczywiście macie pewnie to wszystko free.


Też mam 100 metrowy dom i gazu przy 2 osobach spaliłem za 1200zł bez palenia w kominku. Więc jednak inwestycja w ocieplenie ma sens. 
Gaz do grzania posiłków tez nie ma sensu, wychodzi drożej niż indukcją. 
Widać jesteś człowiekiem który zawsze wie najlepiej - dyskusja z tobą jest jałowa. 
Dalej czekam na fotografie twojej inwestycji.

----------


## fotohobby

> . Wiesz, że w naszych warunkach klimatycznych punkt przemarzania przegrody i wytrącania się punktu rosy w styropianie to ok 12-13cm. *To oznacza czy dajemy 15cm, 20cm, czy ktoś może sobie dać 50cm na ścianę to nie ma znaczenia.* Po prostu jakbyś nie ogrzewał to mróz -20 przemarznie tylko do ok12-13cm i *dalej nie idzie*.


Nobel z fizyki budowli !

Czy nie zastanowilo Ciebie nigdy, dlaczego ktos, posiadajacy dom podobnej wielkosci, ale lepiej ocieplony wydaje rocznie  1200-1500zł na gaz ?

(A jesli Cie to zastanawia, to oblicz sobie powierzchnie ścian zewnetrzych, a potem w programie u-wert sprawdz, ile tracisz przez kazdy m2 w sytuacji, kiedy masz 15cm styropianu, a kiedy jest go 20, czy 25cm)

Ja moj fom zaprojektowalem w 2012 toku, mial 20cm izolacji od gruntu, 20 na scianach i 40 w stropie. Mieszkam od 2015, gdybym poszedl Twoim tropem, ze powyzej 15cm grubosc izolacji nie ma znaczenia i placiłbym 3000zł rocznie za gaz, to juz bylbym 4800zl w plecy.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Pewnie za dom dales z pół bańki. Za prąd placisz na pewno dużo więcej ja płacę ok 100zl miesięcznie. Masz indukcje. Pewnie jakbyś dał izolację w domu taką jak ja to płaciłbyś 1000zł za pompę hehe. Ja poszedłem trochę inną drogą. Wolę płacić trochę więcej miesięcznie ale nie musiałem wydawać 300tyś więcej za dom bo nie mam tych pięniędzy a przy kredytach to każdy cwaniakuje i buduje ponad stan.



Niestety pudło  :smile: 

Dom nie budowałem z kredytu.

Co do ceny to prowadziałem kosztorys aż do wprowadzenia się i nie licząc kosztu działki i tego co jest poza domem to wyszło mnie to ponad 280 tys.
Do budowy przygotowałem się szybciej , szybciej szukałem wykonawców , podwykonawców , szukałem materiałów , sam robiłem mnóstwo wyliczen i sam zamawiałem towar i miałem nad tym kontrola. Dodatkowo pełna logistyka projektu.
Prowadziłem dziennik budowy (jest w podpisie) i widać jak dom wygląda i jak wybudowany.
Własny zakres pracy był znikomy , jedynie co to z żoną kładliśmy styropian na podłodze , lekko szlifowaliśmy ściany , gruntowaliśmy , malowaliśmy i położyliśmy panele. Ja później z teściem robiłem "biały montaż". Dodatkowo też sam montowałem WM.
Resztę robili wykonawcy i podwykonawcy ..

Niska cena wzięla się z tego że zamawiałem sam towar , sam wyliczałem ilośc materiałów , sam negocjowałem warunki i ceny. Wyceny robocizny też miałem bardzo atrakcyjne , często brałem wykonawców i podwykonawców znajomego dewelopera , często były to firmy lokalne. 
Dodatkowo zastosowałem pewne zmiany w projekcie które obniżyły cenę domu i robocizny

Nie chodziło o wybudowanie jak najtaniej, bo można by zastosować inne rozwiązania i materialy i wykończenie co by mocno obniżyło cenę , ale to nie dom na sprzedaż więc czemu miałbym robić po "taniości" ?

 Tyle że wiem że obecnie już za tą cenę bym nie wybudował bo ceny usług się mocno zmieniły , ceny materiałów także i teraz nie ma szansy na "negocjacje" i na "wymagania" ...

----------


## stingeros

Jeszcze nie wydaje na ogrzewanie tyle bo to są założenia projektu 3000zł rocznie (C.O. + CWU + gotowanie) ale może będzie lepiej. Piec mam włączony dopiero 2 miechy w tym miesiąc wygrzewania wylewki czyli 24/h. Domwmiodokwiqtach jesteś mistrzem jeżeli 170m2 dom ogrzejesz za 1800 z CWU. Czytając to forum wyniki są zgoła odmienne. Nawet kolega axel83 wydał 1200zł bez cwu czyli w sumie podobnie do ciebie bo ty bez cwu też byś wydał ok 1200....tylko axel83 ma 70m2 mniej!
Kaszpir007 wchodziłem na twój monitoring pompy. Za styczeń i luty zużyłeś 940kwh co przy średniej cenie za 1kwh 0.55gr daje 517zł za 2 miesiące. I ty mi powiesz, że dajesz 900zł rocznie??
Wybudowałeś mniej więcej w tym samym czasie za 280tyś a miałeś dużo więcej roboty zleconej, lepsze ,materiały itp itd to tez chyba jest rewelacyjna kwota i tobie jakoś wszyscy uwierzyli w ten wynik? Bo mnie nikt nie wierzy a wygląda na to, że to ty masz lepszy stosunek cena/jakość.
Nie ma co się emocjonować bo wchodzimy na grząskie tematy czyli rachunki  :Smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jeszcze nie wydaje na ogrzewanie tyle bo to są założenia projektu 3000zł rocznie (C.O. + CWU + gotowanie) ale może będzie lepiej. Piec mam włączony dopiero 2 miechy w tym miesiąc wygrzewania wylewki czyli 24/h. Domwmiodokwiqtach jesteś mistrzem jeżeli 170m2 dom ogrzejesz za 1800 z CWU. Czytając to forum wyniki są zgoła odmienne. Nawet kolega axel83 wydał 1200zł bez cwu czyli w sumie podobnie do ciebie bo ty bez cwu też byś wydał ok 1200....tylko axel83 ma 70m2 mniej!
> Kaszpir007 wchodziłem na twój monitoring pompy. Za styczeń i luty zużyłeś 940kwh co przy średniej cenie za 1kwh 0.55gr daje 517zł za 2 miesiące. I ty mi powiesz, że dajesz 900zł rocznie??
> Wybudowałeś mniej więcej w tym samym czasie za 280tyś a miałeś dużo więcej roboty zleconej, lepsze ,materiały itp itd to tez chyba jest rewelacyjna kwota i tobie jakoś wszyscy uwierzyli w ten wynik? Bo mnie nikt nie wierzy a wygląda na to, że to ty masz lepszy stosunek cena/jakość.
> Nie ma co się emocjonować bo wchodzimy na grząskie tematy czyli rachunki


Staram się grzać głównie w II taryfie czyli w cenie około 0,32 zł

940 x 0,32 = 300zł.

Zużycie na CO +CWU od końca sierpnia 2017 do końca sierpnia 2018 - 2678 kWh , niemalże wszystko w II taryfie.
Koszt około 900zł.
Mam własny podlicznik dla pompy.
Mam płytę fundamentową i ściany z materiałów o wysokiej akumulacji ciepła (silikat).

W dzienniku podawałem zużycie prądu , ale teraz dałem sobie spokój bo obecnie podlicznik jest podpięty do monitoringu i wszystko się samo zlicza.

Szczerze mówiąc pierwszy raz podałem kwotę. Nigdy nie podawałem bo nie widziałem sensu bo nie chciałem się licytować. Pamiętaj że cena nie obejmuje ceny działki ani tego co na działce i jej zagospodarowanie ani ogrodzenia i itd .

----------


## fotohobby

> . Nawet kolega axel83 wydał 1200zł bez cwu czyli w sumie podobnie do ciebie bo ty bez cwu też byś wydał ok 1200....tylko axel83 ma 70m2 mniej!


Gdzie masz napisane, że bez CWU ?

----------


## stingeros

> Gdzie masz napisane, że bez CWU ?


Tak myślę bo ma piec jednofunkcyjny i grzeje tylko podłogówkę pompą z pieca. Chyba, że ma zasobnik ale to wtedy nie ma szans miec takich rachunków bo samo podtrzymanie temp w zasobniku bierze w miesiącu nie raz więcej gazu niż sama podłogówka on/off.

----------


## ig0r-

> Tak myślę bo ma piec jednofunkcyjny i grzeje tylko podłogówkę pompą z pieca. Chyba, że ma zasobnik ale to wtedy nie ma szans miec takich rachunków bo samo podtrzymanie temp w zasobniku bierze w miesiącu nie raz więcej gazu niż sama podłogówka on/off.


Nie wiem skąd bierzesz takie teorie. Sam mam kocioł gazowy z zasobnikiem CWU 150 l i w miesiącach letnich zużycie gazu na CWU wynosiło ok 14m3 za miesiąc. Rachunki na poziomie 45 zł z opłatami stałymi. 
Zobacz sobie wątek zużycie gazu i zobacz jakie są wyniki zużycia gazu przy dobrze zaizolowanych domach.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak myślę bo ma piec jednofunkcyjny i grzeje tylko podłogówkę pompą z pieca. Chyba, że ma zasobnik ale to wtedy nie ma szans miec takich rachunków bo samo podtrzymanie temp w zasobniku bierze w miesiącu nie raz więcej gazu niż sama podłogówka on/off.


Skąd Ty bierzesz te swoje teorie ?
Czy Ty w ogole orientujesz się, jaką stratę dobową ma zasobnik 120l ??

Przy czym "stratą" jest tylko w sezonie letnim.

Szkoda, ze tak malo czytaleś i rozmawialeś na Forum w trakcie budowy...

----------


## stingeros

Nie miałem czasu, musiałem budować  :big grin:

----------


## Slyder

no i widzisz okazuje się, że masz dom źle wybudowany, najgorsze wykończenia, niezgodne z przepisami budowlanymi i ogólnie zamiast chałupy postawiłeś karton. I to wszystko można usłyszeć od osób, które nawet nie widziały twojego domu tylko wnie mogą przeboleć że taniej od nich wybudowałeś.

----------


## stingeros

> no i widzisz okazuje się, że masz dom źle wybudowany, najgorsze wykończenia, niezgodne z przepisami budowlanymi i ogólnie zamiast chałupy postawiłeś karton. I to wszystko można usłyszeć od osób, które nawet nie widziały twojego domu tylko wnie mogą przeboleć że taniej od nich wybudowałeś.


To wymyśliłeś. Weź lepiej nic nie pisz jak nie wnosisz do tematu. I nie obrażaj mnie, że mam wszystko beznadziejne. Mam dużo lepiej i taniej niż większość z Was. Niektórzy mogą tylko pomarzyć. A w kartonie to Ty mieszkasz mądralo.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie miałem czasu, musiałem budować


To trzeba się hyło zarejestrować w 2015 roku, albo wcześniej.

----------


## fotohobby

> To wymyśliłeś. Weź lepiej nic nie pisz jak nie wnosisz do tematu. I nie obrażaj mnie, że mam wszystko beznadziejne. Mam dużo lepiej i taniej niż większość z Was. Niektórzy mogą tylko pomarzyć. A w kartonie to Ty mieszkasz mądralo.


Widzę, ze ironii nie kumasz...
Moze jeszcze raz przeczytaj post Slydera




> no i widzisz okazuje się, że masz dom źle wybudowany, najgorsze wykończenia, niezgodne z przepisami budowlanymi i ogólnie zamiast chałupy postawiłeś karton. I to wszystko można usłyszeć od osób, które nawet nie widziały twojego domu tylko wnie mogą przeboleć że taniej od nich wybudowałeś.


Mnie to, za ile ktoś wybudował i w jakim standardzie obchodzi tyle, co zeszloroczny śnieg.
Nie ja będe tam mieszkał. 
Tylko jak w 2019r czytam, ze izolacja powyzej 15cm nie ma sensu, bo mroz wiecej, niz "12-13cm nie przechodzi", to mi sie nóż kieszeni otwiera.
Bo ktoś może ten pomysł powielic. I potem mamy wysyp dogrzewajacych sie "dla klimatu" kominkiem

----------


## stingeros

Może nie zrozumiałem slydera bo jednym okiem oglądam skoki  :Smile:  Wydawało mi się, że mnie obraża ale nie doczytałem drugiej części postu.
Sądzę jednak, że ładowanie grubej kasy w super ekstra izolacje nie będzie miało takich korzyści jakich oczekuje inwestor. Kiedyś słyszałem o takim gościu, który miał stary dom 200m2 i spalał 6t węgla. Postanowił zainwestował w ocieplenie 40tyś. I myślał, że teraz 2t ogrzeje hehe. To tak nie działa niestety. Inwestycja w hiper materiały nie oznacza, że w zimie będzie 22st w domu bez ogrzewania. I tak za parę lat stwierdzą, że styropian i wełna zawierają jakiś syf i będziemy ocieplać czym innym.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Ostro się robi  :wink:  myślę że nikt tu nikomu niczego nie zazdrości. Biorący udział w tym temacie mieszkają już w domach a kolega stingeros nie wybudował 'domu' taniej niż ja czy inni biorący udział w dyskusji. Każdy z nas budowal co innego i inaczej. 
Ps nie dla każdego taniej = lepiej

----------


## stingeros

A teraz hicior na wieczorny deser  :Smile:  Właśnie odebrałem zamówione stopnie schodów od stolarza. Za 17 stopni w tym 4 zabiegowe zapłaciłem 1250zł

----------


## marcin_5

Z czego te stopnie i jak grube?

----------


## stingeros

Widzę, że moderują moje posty hmm. Mój ostatni był dużo dłuższy ale ok.
Schody bukowe klejone wzdłużnie (nie z klepek). Grubość 3cm (musi się zejść z panelami na piętrze). Tylko nie zaczynajcie, że jak schody to tylko dębowe i min. 4cm.

----------


## janiszelk

Tak myślę po co ten temat???/ Dopóki nie wyjechałes z tym 15 cm styropianu to myślałem że wszystko ok, ale po tym wpisie to tragedia, wujek janka powiedział a Ty wierzysz w takie dyrdymały... Teraz jeden stopień wychodzi u Ciebie poniżej 100 zł u stolarza...nie wiem czy porządny w casto... byś kupił za tyle, albo żyjemy w innych krajach..Ja dając swój materiał zapłaciłem po 150 przycięty na wymiar ( war-mazurskie a więc ceny spoko)..Chyba że masz jakieś inne rozliczenia ze stolarzem i dlatego taka cena.Na marginesie Twoja cena to cena materiału bez robocizny przy stopniu... chyba że nie jestem stolarzem, i piszę tu o cenie buku a nie dębu.

----------


## stingeros

> Tak myślę po co ten temat???/ Dopóki nie wyjechałes z tym 15 cm styropianu to myślałem że wszystko ok, ale po tym wpisie to tragedia, wujek janka powiedział a Ty wierzysz w takie dyrdymały... Teraz jeden stopień wychodzi u Ciebie poniżej 100 zł u stolarza...nie wiem czy porządny w casto... byś kupił za tyle, albo żyjemy w innych krajach..Ja dając swój materiał zapłaciłem po 150 przycięty na wymiar ( war-mazurskie a więc ceny spoko)..Chyba że masz jakieś inne rozliczenia ze stolarzem i dlatego taka cena.Na marginesie Twoja cena to cena materiału bez robocizny przy stopniu... chyba że nie jestem stolarzem, i piszę tu o cenie buku a nie dębu.


Normalny stolarz. Kiedyś lata temu robił balustrady u moich rodziców i tak jak przyszła pora schodów to sobie go przypomnieliśmy. Pojechałem do jego sklepu i normalnie miał cennik schodów, parkietu, boazerii, balustrad itp. Gotowe stopnie lakierowane na zamówienie miał buk-120zł jesion-140zł dąb-160zł. Chciałem jesion ale balustrady robią tylko bukowe więc nie było wyboru bo chciałem ten sam odcień. Tylko mamy surowe bo lakierować będę sam. Zamówiłem i po 2 tyg. odebrałem. Jedynie nie jeździ na pomiary tylko trzeba samemu mierzyć albo przynieść szablony. Zrobiłem szablony z kartonów po meblach. Wyszło po 73zł za stopień. Ot cała historia.

----------


## janiszelk

No to tylko pogratulować  :stir the pot:

----------


## quardian

A u nas wygląda to tak:

dom 99 mkw powierzchni użytkowej, 144m po podłogach. Nie licząc działki i papierologii (do której wliczamy notariusza, projekt, adaptacje, przyłącza, kosztorys, geodetę itp) liczyliśmy, że zmieścimy się w 450 tys (pod klucz) na luzie  :bash: , biorąc pod uwagę opinie znajomych, rodziny która się budowała wcześniej oraz opinii na forach internetowych. W zasadzie wszyscy pukali się w czoło i mówili że jeszcze nam zostanie. 

No więc nie zostało, pójdzie ok 50 tys więcej, a i to bez ruszenia nawet metra terenu na zewnątrz domu. 

Dom mały, bez specjalnych ekstrawagancji, chyba że ktoś uzna pompę ciepła PW oraz rekuperację za zbytek. U nas gazu nie ma, a węgla nie damy bo nie będziemy truć. 

Czytam te fora, i jedna rzecz mnie uderza. W zasadzie powinny być porozdzielane wątki o kosztach budowy na ludzi którzy budują normalnie (czyli firmami), i na tych szczęśliwców którzy mają tyle czasu/umiejętności że robią sami, bo mieszanie tego jest bez sensu, to dwa inne światy cenowe. 

Mieszanie tego jest mylące dla ludzie nieorientujących się, tak jak ja byłem rok, dwa temu.. założyłem na szczęście "w miarę" dobry budżet, ale miałem spore nadzieje że jeszcze oszczędzę  :wink:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Realna cena, z pełnym wykończeniem , ogarnięta działka , papierologia i ziemię pewnie wyjdzie 700-800 tys. Wydaje się że jest to całkowicie normalna cena na dzień dzisiejszy. Nie słucham tych co uważają że to frajerstwo bo można samemu za 200 tys.

Ps nie nazwałbym budujących samemu szczęśliwcami. Oni poświęcili masę czasu swojego, swojej rodziny, zdrowia żeby zyskać parę złotych których nie zapłacili komuś. Widziałem wpisu na forum ludzi którzy łopata ściągali humus co by na koparce zaoszczędzić , nie myśląc przy tym o swoim kręgosłupie. 
Dla mnie rachunek jest prosty jeżeli ktoś kto przyjdzie zrobić robote w krótszym czasie i pewnie lepiej niż ja który musiałbym się pałować z czymś dłużej, dokupić narzędzia itd. to wolałem zamiast ten dluzszy czas marnować na własną pracę na budowie , poświęcić go swojej pracy zawodowej i zarobić wiecej tak że wystarczyło na to żeby zapłacić fachowcom

----------


## tkaczor123

No takie życie - kto ma czas i umiejętności - zaoszczędzi, kto tego nie ma a ma pieniądze - da zarobić innym

----------


## Nika2017

Owszem zgadzam się, ze budowa firmami, a samemu to dwa światy. Tylko też nie piszcie mi że na dom TRZEBA dać 700-800 tyś.  Owszem można, bo kto bogatemu zabroni.Właśnie wprowadzamy się na dniach do domu 120 m2 po podłodze i wydaliśmy ok 290 tyś. bez tynku,. tarasu i kostki. Działkę mieliśmy.  Robota własna to to co w środku typu malowanie, panele, łazienka. Pewnie, ze można wydać 800 tyś, ale jak ktoś płaci komuś za powieszenie lamp czy karniszy to mi się śmiać chce, zwłaszcza jak ktoś się buduje z kredytu na 30 lat.   Do wszystkich  którzy twierdzą ze dom za 300 tyś to badziew w starych technologiach, to ja powiem tylko tyle , ze niech będzie, że mam karton, ale przynajmniej  swój, a nie 20-30 lat pętla n szyi w imię bajerów, którymi tylko się można  pochwalić się przed rodziną i znajomymi, ze ja mam czyt. jestem lepszy, mam lepszy dom itp. Oczywiście jak kogoś stać na takie bajery, to prosze bardzo, ale też nie straszcie ludzi, że jak nie mają minimum 500 tys to niech nie myślą o budowie. Ja też tak słyszałam  i jakoś się nie sprawdziło :smile:  Wszystko zależy od wielkości domu, czy ma byc panel za 50 zl czy drewno za 300 zł, barierka szklana za 10 tyś, pompa ciepła itp. Bo czasem to mam wrażenie zastaw się a postaw, a długu więcej niż przysłowiowych kudeł na głowie. 
Stingeros gratuluje wyniku i wiem ze to realne jak się chce i nie oczekuje złotych klamek. Wydaliśmy wiecej, ale ha ha mam kuchnie za 10 tys,, tak apropo tej wypominanej Ci  za 3600 zł  :smile:

----------


## stingeros

> Owszem zgadzam się, ze budowa firmami, a samemu to dwa światy. Tylko też nie piszcie mi że na dom TRZEBA dać 700-800 tyś.  Owszem można, bo kto bogatemu zabroni.Właśnie wprowadzamy się na dniach do domu 120 m2 po podłodze i wydaliśmy ok 290 tyś. bez tynku,. tarasu i kostki. Działkę mieliśmy.  Robota własna to to co w środku typu malowanie, panele, łazienka. Pewnie, ze można wydać 800 tyś, ale jak ktoś płaci komuś za powieszenie lamp czy karniszy to mi się śmiać chce, zwłaszcza jak ktoś się buduje z kredytu na 30 lat.   Do wszystkich  którzy twierdzą ze dom za 300 tyś to badziew w starych technologiach, to ja powiem tylko tyle , ze niech będzie, że mam karton, ale przynajmniej  swój, a nie 20-30 lat pętla n szyi w imię bajerów, którymi tylko się można  pochwalić się przed rodziną i znajomymi, ze ja mam czyt. jestem lepszy, mam lepszy dom itp. Oczywiście jak kogoś stać na takie bajery, to prosze bardzo, ale też nie straszcie ludzi, że jak nie mają minimum 500 tys to niech nie myślą o budowie. Ja też tak słyszałam  i jakoś się nie sprawdziło Wszystko zależy od wielkości domu, czy ma byc panel za 50 zl czy drewno za 300 zł, barierka szklana za 10 tyś, pompa ciepła itp. Bo czasem to mam wrażenie zastaw się a postaw, a długu więcej niż przysłowiowych kudeł na głowie. 
> Stingeros gratuluje wyniku i wiem ze to realne jak się chce i nie oczekuje złotych klamek. Wydaliśmy wiecej, ale ha ha mam kuchnie za 10 tys,, tak apropo tej wypominanej Ci  za 3600 zł


 :wink:  :big grin:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

A czy zastaw się a postaw się , nie jest budowa domu za wszelką cenę ? Wiele takich domów widać, gdzie prze wiele lat po wprowadzeniu ciągle ludzie żyją na budowę/ w niedokończonej chacie. Albo szczytem wykonczenia jest standard gazetki promocyjnej Castoramy. 
Ps dodaj Nika2017 do kosztów brakujące elementy i działkę  i już jest bliżej do tych 700-800  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> A czy zastaw się a postaw się , nie jest budowa domu za wszelką cenę ? Wiele takich domów widać, gdzie prze wiele lat po wprowadzeniu ciągle ludzie żyją na budowę/ w niedokończonej chacie. Albo szczytem wykonczenia jest standard gazetki promocyjnej Castoramy. 
> Ps dodaj Nika2017 do kosztów brakujące elementy i działkę  i już jest bliżej do tych 700-800


Wiele też domów stoi niezamieszkałych z samymi tynkami albo i bez tego bo pieniędzy zabrakło. Kto wie ilu inwestorów naczytało się o domach za 250 tyś a potem zonk i brak kasy już na etapie SSZ. Moi znajomi po 10 latach dopiero piętro zaczęli robić a tak to mieszkali na parterze. Można naprawdę popłynąć przy budowie domu i czasem może warto mierzyć siły na zamiary.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Dokładnie, naczytaja się ludzie bajek w internecie a potem płacz, bo nie wyszło.

----------


## stingeros

> Dokładnie, naczytaja się ludzie bajek w internecie a potem płacz, bo nie wyszło.


Dom za 250tyś to nie bajka...ale za 700-800tys to już na pewno jest bajka  :Smile:

----------


## Lukasz11

> Dom za 250tyś to nie bajka...ale za 700-800tys to już na pewno jest bajka


Jaki dom? Ile mkw? Z jakich materiałów? Jaki dach? Posadowiony na jakim gruncie? I co tak naprawdę wliczasz w te cenę? Trzeba to uscislic, aby czytając taki wpis wiedzieć o co chodzi.

Jestem na etapie szacowania budżetu, a wiec jeszcze przed budową. I wiesz jak to teraz wygląda we Wrocławiu?
- dach kompletny 4-spadowy z dwoma zalamaniami. Cały materiał (drewno, membrana, dachówka, obróbki, rynny) oraz robocizna kolega płacił 340zl brutto za mkw.
- wykonanie płyty fundamentowej na łatwym gruncie, bez drenażu, bez wymiany gruntu, bez udziwnień, sama robocizną- 140 zł netto za mkw.
- bloczek silikatowy 18cm z transportem - 5,05 zł brutto za szt.

Jeśli tak wyglądają ceny, to łatwo się domyślić, ile może kosztować budowa domu.
Koszt 250 tyś jest nierealny niestety.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

:wink:  250 tys to działka w mieście kosztuje. 
Ja zawsze liczę całośc na gotowo.
Tzn działka, papierologia, przyłącze, ssz, instalacje ,wykończenie, wyposażenie, ogarnięcie terenu, ogrod i ogrodzenia. Poprostu dom do mieszkania a nie rozpopana budowa z niezamknięty mi tematami. I średniej wielkości dom w dużym mieście z działką dzisiaj kosztuje wyposażony około 1 mln złotych

----------


## Lukasz11

Ja za swoją działkę we Wrocławiu w zeszłym roku płaciłem 530 zł brutto za mkw. Do tego prowizja pośrednika i przepis notarialny. Drogo bardzo, ale lokalizacja niezła.
Teraz szacuję budżet na budowę. Dom około 170 mkw po podłogach, w pełni wykończony dół, góra w stanie deweloperskim, pompa ciepła, rekuperacja, podłączony prąd, woda oraz kanalizacja, płyta fundamentowa, na ścianie styropian 30cm, okna bez rolet ale z ciepłym montazem, bez ogarniętej działki. Zalatwienie wszelkich formalnosci (projekt, kierbud, geodeta) szacuję na dzień dzisiejszy we Wrocławiu na 800 tyś.
Dość daleko to od sugerowanych tu 250 tyś. Oczywiście budowa firmami (wieloma).

----------


## swierol

> Realna cena, z pełnym wykończeniem , ogarnięta działka , papierologia i ziemię pewnie wyjdzie 700-800 tys. Wydaje się że jest to całkowicie normalna cena na dzień dzisiejszy. Nie słucham tych co uważają że to frajerstwo bo można samemu za 200 tys.
> 
> Ps nie nazwałbym budujących samemu szczęśliwcami. Oni poświęcili masę czasu swojego, swojej rodziny, zdrowia żeby zyskać parę złotych których nie zapłacili komuś. Widziałem wpisu na forum ludzi którzy łopata ściągali humus co by na koparce zaoszczędzić , nie myśląc przy tym o swoim kręgosłupie. 
> Dla mnie rachunek jest prosty jeżeli ktoś kto przyjdzie zrobić robote w krótszym czasie i pewnie lepiej niż ja który musiałbym się pałować z czymś dłużej, dokupić narzędzia itd. to wolałem zamiast ten dluzszy czas marnować na własną pracę na budowie , poświęcić go swojej pracy zawodowej i zarobić wiecej tak że wystarczyło na to żeby zapłacić fachowcom


Misłem się nie udzielać ale jak czytam, że różnica między 800 a nawet 300 tys wynosi parę złotych to życzę umiejętności matematycznych. 
Domyślam się, że chciałeś użyć jakiegoś skrótu myślowego ale totalnie Ci nie wyszło i nie trafiłeś.
Dla mnie budowa domu to budowa domu i o tym powinna być dyskusja. Jedni lubią podjazdy z kostki a inny nie wyobrażają sobie całego podwórka w zielonej trawie (wiem, to też wymaga pewnych nakładów) Boj brat właśnie skończy SSZ 104m2 na planie kwadratu, dach czterospadowy, membrana, blachodachówka-119tys. I nie murował sam.
Kolejna sprawa. Jeżeli ktoś buduje firmami to juz na budową nie przyjeżdża? To gratuluje i radzę sprawdzić z czego budowali.
Uważam, że gdyby każdy miał zakładać i wierzyć w te 700tys to jakieś 30% domów by nie powstała. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że liczenie na 250tys też jest prawidłowe.

----------


## marcin225

SSZ za 100-tyś. Fajnie szkoda ze u mnie najtańsza robocizna za SSO było 100 tyś. Za samą robocizne! A brałem wyceny z 5 firm .

----------


## Lukasz11

> SSZ za 100-tyś. Fajnie szkoda ze u mnie najtańsza robocizna za SSO było 100 tyś. Za samą robocizne! A brałem wyceny z 5 firm .


Dokładnie. Dom 148 mkw użytkowej, 180mkw po podłogach. Sama robocizną za same mury bez dachu (A to nawet nie jest SSO) to dostaje wyceny 92 tyś netto. A gdzie dach i materiał?

Kanalizację mam poprowadzoną do granicy działki, woda w odległości 9m. Żeby się podłączyć trzeba zrobic projekty przyłączy. Cena obu projektów 1,5 tyś brutto. A oba przyłącza są proste aż do bólu, projektant się nie przemeczy.

Inna sprawa, że proszę o wyceny w 10 firmach, to może z jednej dostaję odpowiedź. Może jest i tak, że odzywają się tylko te najdroższe, bo są drogie, więc odpowiadają. Ale nie zmienia to faktu, że na tańsze wyceny nie ma po prostu szans.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Swierol, w Szczecinie musiałby murować sam, ekipy w tej chwili wołają po 70-100 tys za sso sama robota. Ostatnio widziałem wycenę sso domu 160 M2 za 360 tys brutto z materiałem. 
Nie mówię że nie da się taniej. Ale przy cenach robocizny, i materiałów które mamy w ostatnich latach budowa jest droga.
Ps dla mnie dom , to dom na gotowo do mieszkania. A nie sso/ssz/ czy deweloperski. Mieszka się w domu gotowym wykonczonym z ogarniętym teren itd.  A nie na budowie / wiecznie niedokończonym. 
Większość budujących w pewnym momencie przestaje liczyć, ale prawda jest taka że jak dojdą do momentu w którym mogą usiąść na kanapie i powiedzieć że nic nie jest już do zrobienia w domu to wydali dużo więcej niż 300 tys. 
PS2 co to za osiągnięcie chwalić się budowa za małe pieniądze jak wszystko w tym domu jest po kosztach a to się zemści na trwałości/jakości/ komforcie użytkowania
PS3 nigdzie nie napisałem że pomiędzy 300 a 800 jest parę złotych, umiem liczyć kasę nie martw się

----------


## tkaczor123

U mnie akurat nie jest po kosztach. Zaoszczędziłem budując sam, przez to mogłem kupić lepsze materiały. Kosztowało mnie to mój czas rodziny i siły. Starałem się nie przepłacać. Realnie żeby siedzieć palic grilla i rozkazywać ekipie kosztowało by mnie to z 120 tys dodatkowo. Teraz zaczynam budowę altanki za samą robociznę musiałbym zapłacić z 2500zl.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jak ktoś nie umie nie zna się zarobiony jest to niestety musi liczyć ok 2500zl za M2 po podłodze i to przy standardowym wykończeniu. Oczywiście bez działki. Tyle w tym temacie.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Nie zgodze się tylko z kwotą 2500 za M2 przy wykończeniu w dodatku. Myślę z realna cena za m2 z wykończeniem podstawowym jest bliska 4 tys za m2 , a przy dodatkowych bajerach przekraczy 5 tys. 

Ps pojęcie "lepsze materiały" też jest mocno względne. Bo tzn kafle na taras po 50 zamiast 20 zł czy płomieniowany  granit za 250  :smile:

----------


## swierol

Cyt "Oni poświęcili masę czasu swojego, swojej rodziny, zdrowia żeby zyskać parę złotych których nie zapłacili komuś."
Ja już kilka razy podkreślałem, że budowa domu kosztuje masę pieniędzy ale nie można kategorycznie stwierdzić, że jak nie masz 700tys to się nie ma co szarpać bo to też totalna bzdura. To, że ktoś wyda mniej nie znaczy, ze będzie gorzej. Możesz kupić klej do płytek za 50,00 a ktoś Ci płytki położy na placki, wjedziesz autem do garażu i 20 płytek popęka.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Zakładasz że dom za 300 tys budowany samemu jest taki sam jak ten za 700 tys budowany ekipami ? Bardzo wątpię. Te sam dom może kosztować 500 -700 czy 2 mln kwesta inwestora i jego wyborów. O ile górny limit praktycznie nie ograniczony o tyle w dół schodzi się ciężko, kosztem pracy własnej, jakości materiałów itd ale nie oszukujmy się że da się zejesc w dół niewiadomo ile.
Jak mnie stać na płytki i klej to stać mnie też na kogoś kto umie to położyć, wystawi fakturę i da gwarancje. Nie bierzesz do kafelkowania czlowieka z ogłoszenia w gazecie.  U mnie kafelkowal człowiek z 20 letnim doświadczeniem, z wykształceniem w tym kierunku, przywiózł ze sobą sprzętu A dobre kilka tysięcy którego amator nie posiada, i położył kafle w sposób nie osiągalny dla amatora. Robiąc samemu pewnie byłoby taniej, ale dłużej, gorzej i trzeba byłoby się z tym męczyć i oglądać swoją pracę kilka lat. Błędnie zakładasz że każdy wykonawca to partacz i oszust. Owszem , wielu jest takich , ale od tego są znajomi, wywiad itd żeby znaleźć kogoś sprawdzonego

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Ani razu nie chodziło mi oto żeby negować czyjeś zdanie. Wyrażam swoje opinie na temat kosztów, patrząc na ceny materiałów robocizny w swoim regionie. I to nie z perspektywy biednej budowy, nie z relacji kolegi kolegi. Tylko na podstawie swoich doświadczeń. I uwierz mi lub nie  :wink:  ale chcąc wybudować w Szczecinie za 250 czy nawet 300 tys to robiąc samemu każda wizyta w hurtowni musiałaby się zaczynać od słów "co macie najtańsze". 
Nikt nie powiedział że każdy musi mieć dom. Takie tematy nie są dla mnie czy dla Ciebie. Każdy z nas ma juz dom. To tematy dla tych co planują i zaczynają. Jestem zdania że lepiej podać wersje realna bliżej mediany niż hurra optymistyczna.

----------


## Lukasz11

Dlatego podając koszty budowy trzeba jeszcze napisać, dlaczego taka, a nie inna kwota. Można zapłacić mniej, ale dochodzą inne koszty - nie przeliczane na złotówki. To koszt swojego wolnego czasu, koszt czasu swojej pracy zarobkowej, rozłąka z rodziną, koszt własnego urlopu. Dodatkowo nie każdy ma w rodzinie lub znajomych budowlanca, dekarza, kafelkarza, elektryka itp, którzy tylko marzą, żeby w ramach wolontariatu za darmo pomagać budować mój dom.

Dodatkowo jeśli zrobię coś samemu (A jestem amatorem w danej dziedzinie), to muszę się tego najpierw nauczyć (zajmuje to czas), kupić narzędzia (koszt), a potem zrobię to dłużej i nie tak dokładnie jak drogi fachowiec.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Trochę odbiegając od tematu, ale jak już kij w mrowisko wkładać to czemu nie. 
Jak to jest że kupując auto musi mieć wspomaganie, klimę , ESP itd i uznajemy auta z lat 80-90 tych za youngtimery nie spełniające jednak dzisiajszych standardów. Ale przy budowie domu większość póki co trzyma się tradycyjnych rozwiązań mających dziesiątki lat jak np wentylacja grawitacyjna, węgiel jako źródło ciepła. 
Kupując auto dopłacają do opcji dających komfort ale w domu dołożyć kasę do klimy, rolet, odkurzacza centralnego itd to już mało chętnych. I tak w 2019 budowane są domy różniące się od tych z 1990 tylko grubością styropianu

----------


## swierol

To ja Cię zaskoczę. Ja domu nie mam a właśnie planuje, dlatego staram się obserwować takie tematy. Tzn, planuje zbudować całoroczny letniskowy.Działka jest, przyłącza są, projekt jest. Niestety jak patrze co się dzieje z cenami to na pewno się jeszcze wstrzymam bo teraz to jest jakieś nie porozumienie. A fakt, że ma być to domek rekreacyjny to bardzo mi się nie śpieszy.
A są już pierwsze symptomy zejścia z wysokiego "C".

----------


## Lukasz11

> Trochę odbiegając od tematu, ale jak już kij w mrowisko wkładać to czemu nie. 
> Jak to jest że kupując auto musi mieć wspomaganie, klimę , ESP itd i uznajemy auta z lat 80-90 tych za youngtimery nie spełniające jednak dzisiajszych standardów. Ale przy budowie domu większość póki co trzyma się tradycyjnych rozwiązań mających dziesiątki lat jak np wentylacja grawitacyjna, węgiel jako źródło ciepła.


Uważam, że cena odgrywa kluczową rolę. WM jest droższa niż WG. No i trzeba projekt wykonać. A to koszt i trzeba umieć. W przypadku WG wystarczy kominy postawic i to wszystko. Myśleć nie trzeba. Ogrzewanie węglem też jest tańsze (tzn kWh z niż np z prądu). Kotłowni i komina nikt nie liczy, bo większość uważa, ze w domu te elementy muszą być. Wszelkiej masci fachowcy sie na tym nie znaja, bo to wyzsza szkola jazdy, wiec czesto odradzaja. Ponadto wiekszosc budujacych domu nie chce lub nie ma czasu lub tez nie zdaje sobie sprawy, ze wypadaloby sie doktoryzowac z kazdego aspektu budowy i podejmowac dezycje świadomie, a nie slepo ufac pseudo fachowcom. 





> To ja Cię zaskoczę. Ja domu nie mam a właśnie planuje, dlatego staram się obserwować takie tematy. Tzn, planuje zbudować całoroczny letniskowy.Działka jest, przyłącza są, projekt jest. Niestety jak patrze co się dzieje z cenami to na pewno się jeszcze wstrzymam bo teraz to jest jakieś nie porozumienie. A fakt, że ma być to domek rekreacyjny to bardzo mi się nie śpieszy.
> A są już pierwsze symptomy zejścia z wysokiego "C".


Ja tez jestem na etapie planowania budzetu. Szalejace ceny mnie przerazaja i czekam, az sie to wszystko uspokoi. Czy sie uspokoi, to nie wiem, ale liczę na to.
Na spadki cen nie liczę, one sie pewnie tylko zatrzymaja na jakis czas. Tak jak bylo kilka lat temu. Po boomie w budownictwie przyszedl zastoj. Media trąbiły o ile to ceny mieszkan spadly. Guzik spadly. Sprawdzalem ceny we Wrocławiu w kilku inwestycjach. Te ceny się po prostu zatrzymały, owszem spadły ceny mieszkań, które miały jakies braki (np widok na śmietnik, brak balkonu, gorszy dostęp do światła słonecznego).

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Będzie tylko drożej. Warunki techniczne się zmieniają, wymuszając bardziej energooszczędne ale drozsze domu. Rosną place , te w budownictwie też. Powoli budowlanka też będzie musiała wyjść z szarej strefy. Atrakcyjne działki znikają, cena innych rośnie albo wymagają one dodatkowych nakładów. To wszystko razem składa się na to że taniej to już było, bedzie drożej. Myślę że cena nieruchomości zbliży się do tych w Niemczech.

----------


## Kaizen

> Uważam, że cena odgrywa kluczową rolę. WM jest droższa niż WG. No i trzeba projekt wykonać. A to koszt i trzeba umieć. W przypadku WG wystarczy kominy postawic i to wszystko. Myśleć nie trzeba.


Projekt wentylacji tak czy inaczej jest wymagany prawem - patrz Rozporządzenie w sprawie zawartości projektu budowlanego. 
Przy WG myślenie a nawet liczenie nie gwarantuje sprawnie działającej wentylacji (zwłaszcza w upały). Za to mechaniczna wybacza wiele błędów - działać będzie, najwyżej głośno.




> Ogrzewanie węglem też jest tańsze (tzn kWh z niż np z prądu).


Przy nędznym kotle G12as w taniej strefie wyjdzie taniej. Latem do CWU nawet dobremu kotłowi trudno będzie wygrać z prądem ceną.

A ceny nie spadną, jak nie spadną na zachodzie. Popyt na fachowców na zachodzie tak drenuje nasz rynek, że ci co zostają nie wyrabiają. Generalnie - budowlańców brakuje w Europie, więc ceny spadać nie będą - jakby "nasi" chcieli wrócić, to na zachodzie ceny wzrosną i odechce im się wracać.

U nas koniunkturę stymuluje zdolność kredytowa. Jak wzrosną stopy procentowe to może rynek trochę wyhamuje. Ale wątpię. A koszty budowy wzrosną niebawem znowu ze względu na kolejne zaostrzenie WT - więc nie ma na co czekać (ale to nie dotyczy domków letniskowych).

----------


## Lukasz11

> Projekt wentylacji tak czy inaczej jest wymagany prawem - patrz Rozporządzenie w sprawie zawartości projektu budowlanego. 
> Przy WG myślenie a nawet liczenie nie gwarantuje sprawnie działającej wentylacji (zwłaszcza w upały). Za to mechaniczna wybacza wiele błędów - działać będzie, najwyżej głośno.
> 
> Przy nędznym kotle G12as w taniej strefie wyjdzie taniej. Latem do CWU nawet dobremu kotłowi trudno będzie wygrać z prądem ceną.


Ja to wiem, ty to wiesz. A wiekszość budujących tego jednak nie wie. I to jest fakt. Przymierzam się do budowy. Rodzina jak słyszy, że chcę pompę ciepła, to patrzą na mnie jak na idiotę - "przecież ogrzewanie prądem jest takie drogie". Jak słyszą o rekuperacji lub braku kotlowni, to stukają się w czoło. I tak to wygląda.
Kolega buduje teraz dom. 260 mkw po podłogach, ma kupę kasy, a wstawia pelet i WG. Nie potrafi uzasadnić takiego wyboru. Ręce opadają.

----------


## tkaczor123

Mało wiesz o WG nie wystarczy komina postawić błędne myślenie i brak wiedzy. Mieszkając w Szczecinie wolałbym pojechać do sąsiadów więcej bym zarobił :smile: . Dlatego takie pewnie ceny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja to wiem, ty to wiesz. A wiekszość budujących tego jednak nie wie. I to jest fakt. Przymierzam się do budowy. Rodzina jak słyszy, że chcę pompę ciepła, to patrzą na mnie jak na idiotę - "przecież ogrzewanie prądem jest takie drogie".


Pisałem o kWh z prądu w 100%. Przy PC trzeba to podzielić przez 3 albo i 4 (czyli grzejąc w taniej strefie G12as wychodzi 5-7gr/kWh ciepła) - ale tu koszty inwestycyjne i przeglądy przy energooszczędnym budownictwie przekreślają opłacalność. Chociaż przy 260m2 PC może mieć sens.

----------


## vvvv

> To ja Cię zaskoczę. Ja domu nie mam a właśnie planuje, dlatego staram się obserwować takie tematy. Tzn, planuje zbudować całoroczny letniskowy.Działka jest, przyłącza są, projekt jest. Niestety jak patrze co się dzieje z cenami to na pewno się jeszcze wstrzymam bo teraz to jest jakieś nie porozumienie. A fakt, że ma być to domek rekreacyjny to bardzo mi się nie śpieszy.
> A są już pierwsze symptomy zejścia z wysokiego "C".


Ja dzisiaj byłem zamówić kliniec. Rozmawiałem, ze znajomym i mówił, że jest dalej masakra. Chciałem kupić tez cement, ale nie mieli. Brak. Trzeba czekać, a pełnego sezonu jeszcze nie ma. Nie wiem czy już są symptomy, ale znam osobę, która się wstrzymała właśnie ze względu na ceny materiałów.

----------


## woan

Ceny za usługi nie spadną, ceny materiałów też nie wrócą do cen z przed lat. Chcieliśmy zachód to mamy. Jeżeli wszystko miałoby potanieć to wynagrodzenia musiały by spaść ,opłaty itp również. Znajomy prowadzi budowlankę i teraz mówi,że jest normalnie. Pracuje, daje prace i w końcu ma normalną wypłatę jak przystało na właściciela firmy, choć twierdzi,że na zachodzie miałby z 3 razy tyle.

----------


## stingeros

Szkoda pisać i się powtarzać. Czytajcie posty od początku. Z obecnymi cenami mój dom wyszedłby ok 280tyś. 70% pracy własnej. 
p.s. w naszej okolicy na dzień dzisiejszy dekarzo-cieśle biorą ok 210zł za 1m2 dachu z materiałem.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Wystarczy spojrzeć na Niemcy, dom w mieście ( jak np Rostock , bo nie mówię  o Monachium, Berlinie czy  Hamburg) około 120 M2 to wydatek ponad 400 tys euro. Ceny życia mamy podobne, ciągle jeszcze nizsZe pensję ale przeciętna pensja w de to 1500 do 2000 euro co znaczy że nie każdego Niemca stać na dom

----------


## swierol

Mój rekreacyjny jest jest normalnym domem mieszkalnym więc obowiązują mnie wszystkie WT. Ja handluje materiałami wentylacyjnymi oraz izolacjami technicznymi i tylko stwierdzam fakt, że przez ostatnie dwa lata były tylko podwyżki co 3 miesiące a teraz zaczynają się jakieś akcje promocyjne.
Ja poczekam. 
Myślę że wzrost cen nie był do końca spowodowany wzrostem plac a sama koniunktura. Kto by nie chciał wykorzystać momentu żeby zarobić więcej.

----------


## tkaczor123

Minimalna w Niemczech to 1500e, 9,2 na godzinę, robotnik na budowie zarabia ok 2500e miesięcznie. 
Wynajęcie mieszkania to ok 800e opłaty z 300e. Jedzenie ok 300e. Paliwo 1,3e/l.
Przeliczając ile można kupić za godzinę pracy w Pl a tam to cena życia w Polsce jest droga.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Szkoda pisać i się powtarzać. Czytajcie posty od początku. Z obecnymi cenami mój dom wyszedłby ok 280tyś. 70% pracy własnej. 
> p.s. w naszej okolicy na dzień dzisiejszy dekarzo-cieśle biorą ok 210zł za 1m2 dachu z materiałem.


*
No właśnie - 70% pracy własnej ...*

Większość inwestorów zleca wszystko lub niemalże wszystko wykonawcom i cena leci w kosmos ...
Co najwyżej większość "typowych" inwestorów pomaluje samemu dom i zamocuje lampy , karnisze ...

I na tym się kończy ich "samodzielny" wkład w budowę ..

A ceny robocizny są obecnie bardzo wysokie ...

A sam znam takich "obecnych" facetów którzy sami nawet karnisza nie przymocują , bo obsługa wiertarki , śrubokręta ich przerasta ...

Niska cena domu bierze się z braku płacenia za robociznę ale także zależy bardzo od wyboru projektu domu.
Są domy tanie w budowie a są i drogie w budowie.  

Cudów nie ma i na cenę końcową duży wpływ ma sam projekt domu , jakie wykończenie , jakie rozwiązania technologiczne i itd ...
Czasami jedno duże okno potrafi kosztować tyle ile wszystkie okna w domu "ekonomicznym" ..

----------


## Nika2017

> A czy zastaw się a postaw się , nie jest budowa domu za wszelką cenę ? Wiele takich domów widać, gdzie prze wiele lat po wprowadzeniu ciągle ludzie żyją na budowę/ w niedokończonej chacie. Albo szczytem wykonczenia jest standard gazetki promocyjnej Castoramy. 
> Ps dodaj Nika2017 do kosztów brakujące elementy i działkę  i już jest bliżej do tych 700-800




Oj jeszcze wiele brakuje do tej kwoty. Wydaliśmy niecałe 300 tyś, plus niech będzie działka 100 tyś  i obejście 50 tyś, co daje 450 tyś. Oczywiście pisze o lokalizacji w jakiej my żyjemy, bo jak czytam o działkach w Warszawie podchodzących pod 1 mln , to wiadome nijak ma się to do cen w naszej okolicy.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Mam spisane wszystkie koszty m.in  swojej budowy i koszt robocizny nie jest % jakimś dramatem. Przy swoim domu jakbym robił wszystko sam zaoszczedzilbym max 25%. A w wielu przypadkach kwestia vatu przy zakupie samemu a przy montażu powodowała że robiąc samemu doplacilbym.

Żeby napić sie piwa nie trzeba miec browaru, żeby cieszyć się domem nie trzeba go samemu wybudować nosząc przysłowiowe worki cementu na plecach. Pewnie ponad 90% inwestorów nie jest zainteresowana praca samemu na budowie, nie dlatego że sobie nie poradzą z trzymaniem wiertarki samemu bo to żadna filozofia . 
Miara zaradności jest osiąganie celów jak najmniejszym kosztem. Dla każdego ten koszt jest inny, i to trzeba zrozumieć. 
Forum jest zawsze miejscem dość specyficznym, wielu moich znajomych którzy się wybudowali w ostatnich latach nigdy na takie fora nie zajrzeli. 
Znam ludzi który do wprowadzenia się nie tknęli palcem nic na budowie łącznie z wytykanymi karniszami. W czasie budowy normalnie żyli, jeździli na urlopy. A na tą karnisze powiesili zasłony za kilkanaście tysięcy. Czyli kto jest bardziej zaradny ?

----------


## marcin225

> W czasie budowy normalnie żyli, jeździli na urlopy. A na tą karnisze powiesili zasłony za kilkanaście tysięcy. Czyli kto jest bardziej zaradny ?


No wg tutejszej nomenklatury skończeni frajerzy  :big grin:   :big grin:    Trzeba sobie uświadomić że na to forum to większość ludzi wchodzi którzy chcą zaoszczędzić , nie zrozumieją , że ktoś może palcem nie ruszyć na budowie bo jakby to zrobił to by więcej stracił niż zyskał. Przykładowo: ktoś prowadzi firmę, miesięcznie ma dochodu ponad 20 tyś na rękę to czy opłaca mu się zapierdzielać z przysłowiowymi workami cementu na plecach i ponosić przez to straty we własnej pracy zarobkowej czy też skupić się na swojej pracy a budowę zlecić komuś??? 
Oczywiście warto sobie poczytać i teoretycznie choć się dokształcić żeby wykonawcy na ręce spojrzeć raz na jakiś czas ( co by nie spier... za mocno ).

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

> Oj jeszcze wiele brakuje do tej kwoty. Wydaliśmy niecałe 300 tyś, plus niech będzie działka 100 tyś  i obejście 50 tyś, co daje 450 tyś. Oczywiście pisze o lokalizacji w jakiej my żyjemy, bo jak czytam o działkach w Warszawie podchodzących pod 1 mln , to wiadome nijak ma się to do cen w naszej okolicy.


Czyli jak zliczyć całość, i dorzucić ukryte koszta to wyjdzie prawie pół miliona, a wcześniej wspomnieliscie że nie prawda jest że jak ktoś nie ma 500 tys to nie może myśleć o budowie. A budowaliscie stosunkowy mały dom, samemu.

Marcin225, no cóż, frajer że mnie, nie biegałem z pustakami po budowie  :wink:  . Człowiek ma nadzieje i marzenia, trudno mu je zabrać jak marzy o tym domu za 250 tys. A potem niedokończone budowę, komornicy itd

----------


## Nika2017

> Czyli jak zliczyć całość, i dorzucić ukryte koszta to wyjdzie prawie pół miliona, a wcześniej wspomnieliscie że nie prawda jest że jak ktoś nie ma 500 tys to nie może myśleć o budowie. A budowaliscie stosunkowy mały dom, samemu.
> 
> Marcin225, no cóż, frajer że mnie, nie biegałem z pustakami po budowie  . Człowiek ma nadzieje i marzenia, trudno mu je zabrać jak marzy o tym domu za 250 tys. A potem niedokończone budowę, komornicy itd


Tak, tylko o kwocie  500 tyś mówiły osoby, które wiedziały jak wygląda nasza sytuacja tzn że mamy działkę i chęci/ możliwości  do samodzielnej pracy :wink: . Ja nie mówię , że ten kto nie biega z pustakami po budowie to frajer. Jak tylko kogoś stać , bo zarabia po 20 tyś.mies./ . to ok, ale nie czarujmy się, ile jest takich osób. Zdecydowana większość marzy o tym domu i i ciuła z "normalnych" wypłat lub zadłuża się na 20- 30 lat. Tylko dla mnie nieporozumieniem jest myślenie, że nic nie będę robił własnymi siłami a tylko ekipami i zdziwieni, że to tyle  kosztuj, bo faktycznie myślenie wówczas o domu za 250 tyyś to utopia. Jak chcesz mieć taniej , to niestety trzeba zakasać rękawy, gumiaki na nogi i heja  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Co do znajomych z zasłonami za kilka tysięcy, to jeśli tylko sami na to zarobili to szacun, ale jeśli to odbywa się kosztem kredytu na kilkaset tysięcy  to  już w/g mnie głupota.
ps. też normalnie żyliśmy, na wakacje  jeździliśmy. Tylko zamiast zagranicznych wczasów,  było polskie morze na kilka dni. Ale czy przez to jesteśmy gorsi ??? Nie, wręcz jestem dumna że podołaliśmy, mamy dom bez kredytu, o którym wiele lat marzyliśmy .

----------


## Nika2017

Tak reasumując, moje zdanie jest takie, że jak chcesz mieć względne koszty budowy to 
- mądry projekt, metrażowo   dostosowany do potrzeb rodziny, a nie robienie gabinetów/pokoi dla gości tylko po to, aby raz na ruski rok się przespali. Gabinet ma sens, jak ktoś wykonuje pracę w domu, tak to tylko zbędna powierzchnia do wybudowania, wykończenia i sprzątania
- brak udziwnień w tym projekcie, tzn bez antresoli, okien nietypowych np łuki,, wykuszy, balkonów, które potem tylko trzeba sprzątać po ptaszkach :wink:  Bo i tak siedzi się na tarasie
- szukać materiałów w kilku hurtowniach, bo rozrzut  może być naprawdę duży.
- podobnie z meblami, te same meble kuchenne, z tych samych materiałów, systemach itp koszt różnił się na 6000zł pomiędzy najdroższym a najtańszym stolarzem. Jakbym się nie zainteresowała to 6-tka by poszła w siną dal
- standard domu tzn nie oczekuj, że w skromnych kosztach  budowy, będziesz miał drewno na podłodze za 300 zł w górę. Czyli trzeba się zastanowić jaki standard mi odpowiada i na co mnie realnie stać, a nie porywać się z motyką na słońce
- no i praca własna, zastanów się co możesz zrobić sam , bo każda zaoszczędzona złotówka na robociźnie może iść na materiał  i/lub podwyższenie standardu.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Zgadzam się z tym co powyżej, oprócz jednego. Najdroższe na budowie jest poprawianie. Zrobienie czegoś po taniości na chwilę żeby zmienić jest droższe niż zrobienie od razu porządnie, dlatego w mojej ocenie warto skredytować sie w razie potrzeby na wyzszy standard, oczywiście wszystko w granicach rozsądku. 

Ps spotkałem się że stwierdzeniem że na auto powinniśmy wydać do półrocznej pensji a na dom do 5 letnich dochodów

----------


## Robaczywy

Czytałem o kosztach przed budową i czytam teraz, jak jestem przy tynkach i sa takie rozbierzności, że głowa mała. U mnie jest tak, że wydam więcej niż zakładałem, ale mniej niż wszyscy mi mówili, że trzeba wydać.

Dom 240m2 po podłodze SSZ wyszedł mi 210-215tys, Uważam, że to mało. Standard myślę, ze ok, porzadna izolacja fundamentu, silikaty, deskowany dach, okna 3 szybowe (dachowe też) ale nie topowej firmy, dachówka płaska cementowa, jedna z tańszych, więźba suszona (też nie jakoś super ale na pewno nie prosto z lasu). Trzeba było trochę maili powysyłać, podzwonić za materiałami itp, ale udąło sie sporo oszcżędzić. Ekipa była tania, bo ostatecznie zapłaciłem im 42tys z dachem. Tak są niedoróbki, tak szalunek sie miejscami rozjechał i musieli podkuwać, tak gdzieniegdzie zbrojenie mi wyszło na wierzch i musiałem je zabezpieczyć antykotozyjnie, itp, ale ściany sa generalnie proste i tynkarz się za głowe nie łapie. Mozna było dopłacić 20-30tys do ekipy i byłoby może tip-top, ale czy byłoby warto? Moim zdaniem nie, ale są tacy co chcą miec tip top nawet elelmenty, które potem nie mają znaczenia i szanuję to - o ile ich na to stać.

Samodzielne wykonywanie róznych prac to duża oszczędność, dla mnie to póki co przynajmniej 20-25tys, ale mam już powoli dośc tej budowy, żal mi czasu, ale pracując po ale jednak oszczędnosć, natomiast nie wyobrażam sobie nie zabrać dzieci na wakacje z powodu budowy. Ktos napisał wyżej ze jedzie nad polskie morze bo będzie taniej, z wakacjami jak ze standardem wykończenia domu, co komu pasuje, w zeszłym roku byłem nad polskim morzem i koszt całościowy wyniósł za 3 osoby 1000zł / dzień w standardzie który mi odpowiada. W tym roku chyba pojedziemy nad jakies ciepłe morze bo tam taki standard jest tańszy, chociaż osobiście wolę polskie. 

Nie mam ciśnienia na super wykończenie, panele za 50-60zł /m2 mnie satysfakcjonują w zupełności, inni chcą deski za 200 i to też rozumiem, moje widzimisię to schody dywanowe których nie odpuszczę.

Nie mozna porówywać się z innymi, nie można słuchać innych w kwestii czy to czy to się opłaca, czy na to i na to mnie stać. Kazdy ma inne priorytety, wyznaje inne wartości, inne rzeczy mu się podobają i są dla niego ważne, a inne nie mają znaczenia. Wreszczie dla jednego dopłata do powiedzmy tych schodów dywanowych to równowartość jednej pensji a dla innego pięciu. 

Nie do końca rozumiem też podkreślanie kwestii kredytu i robienia z niego takiego strasznego zła, otóż trzeba sobie zdawać sprawę z jego kosztów, ale w dzisiejszych czasach kredyt dostaną tylko osoby, które stac na jego spłacanie i jest na pewno bardziej opłacalny niż płacenie za wynajem. Mając 30 lat i dwójke dzieci, mając do wyboru przez kolejne 5-6 lat odkładać pół pensji żeby uniknąć kredytu, a wziać kredyt i zacząć budowę już, decyzja była prosta. A jak sie sytuacja finansowa pogorszy to w gorszej sytuacji jest ten co ma dom w kredycie i moze sie dogadac z bankiem na obniżenie raty i wydłużenie kredytowania, czy ten kto może wylecieć z mieszkania, bo mu właściciel pzecież czynszu nie obnizy.

----------


## marcin_5

> Dom 240m2 po podłodze SSZ wyszedł mi 210-215tys, Uważam, że to mało.
> ...


Cudów nie ma. Od stanu SSZ do domu nadającego się do zamieszkania jest długa i kosztowna droga. Jak doliczysz wykończenia i to, co masz w opisie, piany, pompy ciepła, rekuperację to będzie pół bańki jak nic i to raczej bez zagospodarowania terenu.

----------


## Robaczywy

Oczywiscie ze 500 tys. będzie, ale z zagospodarowaniem terenu.

----------


## Nika2017

> Zgadzam się z tym co powyżej, oprócz jednego. Najdroższe na budowie jest poprawianie. Zrobienie czegoś po taniości na chwilę żeby zmienić jest droższe niż zrobienie od razu porządnie, dlatego w mojej ocenie warto skredytować sie w razie potrzeby na wyzszy standard, oczywiście wszystko w granicach rozsądku. 
> 
> Ps spotkałem się że stwierdzeniem że na auto powinniśmy wydać do półrocznej pensji a na dom do 5 letnich dochodów


Ale budowanie taniej, nie oznacza zawsze po taniości. Bo pisałam o szukaniu materiałów w rożnych hurtowniach  w tym sensie, że chodzi o ten sam materiał, tego samego producenta itp za różną cenę w poszczególnych miejscach, co na tej ilości robi róznicę. Nie uważam, że mam dom z byle jakich materiałów , bo dachówka jest ceramiczna nabłyszczana, okna 3 szybowe, pustak porotherm 30 cm , styropian austrotherm. Ale pewnie ,mam panela za 50 zł, a nie deskę, ale uwierz mi, nie mam parcia na coś nad czym będę się trzepać, aby ryska czy dziurka nie powstała, bo to było taaakie drooogie. A mam przykład wśród bliskich znajomych , którzy cierpną jak ksiądz idzie po kolędzie, bo przecież  nie każą mu butów ściągnąć :wink: .Oczywiście rozumiem, że każdy ma inne oczekiwania co do standardu swojego domu, ale chodzi mi p nakreślenie osobom które stoją przed decyzję, ze ten sam dom można wybudować w normalnych pieniądzach jaki i o 500 tyś więcej.

----------


## karol_sc

> Oczywiscie ze 500 tys. będzie, ale z zagospodarowaniem terenu.



Po rzuceniu okiem na dziennik budowy kolegi, zaangażowanie i pracę własna kwota wydaję się realna. Tylko jak wiele osób napisało powyżej, nie jest to zaangażowanie na poziomie skręcę meble, pomaluję ściany, wywiercę kilka dziur w pustaku, tylko ciężka praca na budowie z pomocą rodziny.

Dla kontrastu dodam że znajomi w tym roku remontowali mieszkanie 45m2 w bloku, słownie czterdzieści pięć metrów w Katowicach. Remont kompleksowy, czas trwania od maja do sierpnia, wszystko nowe, nowa instalacja elektryczna, z wyjątkiem okien - to mieli wymienione. 
Salon z kuchnią, drugi pokój, łazienka, przedpokój, koszt całościowy 93 tyś zł. Nie robili nic sami z wyjątkiem zawieszenia karniszy, skręcenia mebli. Wykończenie bez fajerwerków, meble z Agaty, Ikea, kuchnia meble na zamówienie 12 tyś., robocizna 4m2 łazienki na gotowo z sufitami 8 tyś.

Fajne mieszkanko ale łatwo sobie to przełożyć na metry domu i  przenieść koszty wykończeniówki - system zlecony nie praca własna.

----------


## Nika2017

A co do wypowiedzi Robaczywy odnośnie kredytu, to ja zapewne mam skrzywienie zawodowe, bo niejednokrotnie widzę  , jakie dramaty czasem z tego wynikają. Kredyt kredytem spłacany, całe życie szarpaczka czy starczy itp. A już okres 20-30 lat to jest tak długi okres, że wiele się może wydarzyć  np choroba czy śmierć jednego z kredytobiorców, więc siłą rzeczy dochody lecą w dół  a kredyt dalej do spłacania. Praca jest dzisiaj taka i tyle zarabiasz , ale fortuna kołem się toczy i życie bywa wredne, że naprawdę może wiele się wydarzyć. 
Wiadomo, jak miałabym wynajmować całe życie, to ok zgadzam się, pewnie też bym się zakredytowała, ale chodzi o to, aby to robić z głową. Skoro mam skromne fundusze,  to nie planuje domu 200m2 z pompą ciepła . A rozdawnictwo 500+ spowodowało, że ludziom urosła zdolność kredytowa , więc jak dają to czemu mam nie wziąć. I będzie tak jak przy kredytach frankowych, gdzie zdolność kredytowa też była większa a teraz lament. Absolutnie nie mówię, że kredyt jest samym złem, ale trzeba to robić z głową.

----------


## redbox

> Czytałem o kosztach przed budową i czytam teraz, jak jestem przy tynkach i sa takie rozbierzności, że głowa mała. U mnie jest tak, że wydam więcej niż zakładałem, ale mniej niż wszyscy mi mówili, że trzeba wydać.
> 
> Dom 240m2 po podłodze SSZ wyszedł mi 210-215tys, Uważam, że to mało. .


i to jest klucz. Wyszło Ci mało bo dobrze szukałeś i zdajesz sobie sprawę że nie wszystko jest na tip top. Ja mam podobna sytuacje tylko chałupa mniejsza. SSZ 155000 zł. Elektryke hydraulike i kanalziacje zorbiłem sam, tak wiem ze zaraz wyliczycie mi ze gdybym posiwecił sie pracy zawodowej to zarobiłbym na ekipę ktora zrobiłaby to za mnie. Tak niestety nie jest, wybór miedzy pracą na budowie od 16 do 19-20 kiedy chce lub pojscie na drugi etat było prostym wyborem. 
Jeżeli robimy własnymi siłami prace w domu mozemy zaoszczedzić od ssz do deweloerskiego przynajmniej 50 000 zł.

Założeniem było 250 000 zł na stan deweloperski, dzisiaj wiem że jest to realne przy zachowaniu rozsadku i szukaniu materiałów. Obecnie czekam na styropian podłogowy, który przyjedzie do mnie ponad 150 km, bo taniej niz u lokalnych dostawców.

----------


## marcin225

> Obecnie czekam na styropian podłogowy, który przyjedzie do mnie ponad 150 km, bo taniej niz u lokalnych dostawców.


Akurat styropian to prawie każdy bierze z internetu bo jak ma minimum logistyczne 30m3 to przywożą darmo. Gorzej jak źle wyliczysz i Ci zostanie to potem będziesz żonglował sobie paczkami z miejsca w miejsce. Z lokalnej hurtowni jak weźmiesz to można zwrócić bez problemu. Ja wziąłem z internetu taniej ze 20 zł na m3 niż w lokalnej. Szczęśliwie niewiele zostało. Ale to nikłe oszczędności sięgające 1 tyś zł. Kafelki można przez internet zamówić jakąś tam armaturę. Prawdziwe oszczędności się zaczynają na robociźnie ale nie każdy ma czas i umiejętności żeby robić samemu.

----------


## Robaczywy

> A co do wypowiedzi Robaczywy odnośnie kredytu, to ja zapewne mam skrzywienie zawodowe, bo niejednokrotnie widzę  , jakie dramaty czasem z tego wynikają. Kredyt kredytem spłacany, całe życie szarpaczka czy starczy itp. A już okres 20-30 lat to jest tak długi okres, że wiele się może wydarzyć  np choroba czy śmierć jednego z kredytobiorców, więc siłą rzeczy dochody lecą w dół  a kredyt dalej do spłacania. Praca jest dzisiaj taka i tyle zarabiasz , ale fortuna kołem się toczy i życie bywa wredne, że naprawdę może wiele się wydarzyć.


Dlatego dla mnie rzeczą oczywistą było, że z kredytem idzie dobre ubezpieczenie i musi mnie być na nie stać, na życie,, od zachorowań, poważnego uszczerbku itp, To poprostu trzeba traktować jako mus.Płacę składkę  ponad 250zł / mc, ale daje mi to względne poczucie, że w razie czego nie będzie finansowej tragedii,

----------


## Nika2017

> Dlatego dla mnie rzeczą oczywistą było, że z kredytem idzie dobre ubezpieczenie i musi mnie być na nie stać, na życie,, od zachorowań, poważnego uszczerbku itp, To poprostu trzeba traktować jako mus.Płacę składkę  ponad 250zł / mc, ale daje mi to względne poczucie, że w razie czego nie będzie finansowej tragedii,


Wiesz ,niewielu jest tak świadomych kredytobiorców jak Ty. Zdecydowana większość patrzy na wysokość  składki , aby był niższy koszt kredytu. Nieważne , że polisa obejmuje niewiele i w razie W jest problem, czego absolutnie nikomu nie życzę, ale trochę już żyję na tym świecie i obserwuję.

----------


## Dzeus86

Dla mnie dyskusja o kosztach nie znając projektu jest nieco jałowa.

Mogę powiedzieć - kupiłem samochód za 1 mln
Ktoś odpowie - aleś frajer, ja dałem 45 000 zł i też mam samochód.

W jednym wypadku ktoś kupuje astona martina, w drugim toyote aygo.
Ja wiem, można się śmiać, że 1 mln to trzeba upaść na głowę, jak AYGO ma też przecież 4 koła i jeździ.
Tylko chodzi mi o to, że jak ktoś chce się licytować za ile można zbudować dom to powinien odnosić się do tych samych warunków:
- ten sam projekt
- ten sam region

i wtedy można dyskutować, ile co kto taniej kupił - a nie neguję, że można bo szczególnie na wykończeniu np. płytki, armatura ceramika, oświetlenie można oszczędzić nawet do 50%. W tym także oszczedności na stali na materiałach budowlanych, ale tutaj znowu porównanie nie jest oczywiste - bo stal na budowę mogę kupić sprowadzaną z ukrainy jak i też z pewnego źródła w Polsce. W jednym i drugim przypadku materiał nazywa się "stal", a cena różnić się może o 60%.. ale i jakość może być drastycznie inna..

No i na ostatnie - nigdy nie nalezy podawać kosztu budowy domu wliczając koszt zakupu działki, bo jak ktoś trafnie zauważył rozpiętośc cenowa za 1m2 jest ogromna na tle całego kraju,

----------


## marcin_5

W dyskusji o koszcie wybudowania domu nie powinno chodzić o licytację kto taniej wybudował, ale o to żeby uświadomić ludziom, ile to może kosztować w przybliżeniu. Szczególnie ostatnio pojawiło się dużo w sieci hurra-optymistycznych haseł w stylu dom za 150tyś. itp. Warto o takich rzeczach mówić uczciwie, żeby podać aktualne realnia ile to może kosztować.

W skrócie i orientacyjnie, bez kosztu działki.
Budujesz mały dom: 100-140m2 musisz mieć 300-400 tyś. żeby zamieszkać.
Budujesz średni dom: 150-240m2 musisz mieć 500-600 tyś. żeby zamieszkać.

Możesz urwać z tego 50tyś do max 100tyś w zależności ile zrobisz prac samodzielnie.

Wiadomo, są różne projekty, różne standardy materiałów. Więc niech każdy doda sobie do tego stosowny procent, bo raczej dużo z nie odejmie dziadując na materiałach.

----------


## Frofo007

Uważam, że osoby, które podają bardzo niskie koszty budowy nie uwzględniają wszystkich kosztów, mają na swoich działkach dobre warunki gruntowe, kupują niskiej jakości materiały, sporo rzeczy na budowie robią sami, ich domy niczym się nie różnią (może poza grubością ocieplenia) od domów budowanych kilkadziesiąt lat temu.

Niestety, ale za jakość trzeba zapłacić i wie o tym każdy kto miał porównanie np. kosy spalinowej chińskiej za 300zł i firmowej za 2000zł (gdzie firmowa na papierze ma niższą moc od chińczyka).

----------


## tabi88

Okolice Warszawy.
W 2018 cena samej robocizny za wykonanie równo 100m2 płyty fundamentowej grzewczej z wymianą gruntu na 1,0m  wahała się w okolicach 30-36k netto.
Efekt był taki, że wykonałem tę płytę w zasadzie sam.
Moja praca to 21 dni roboczych po 10 godzim. Do tego 2,5 dnia pracy koparki, jeden dzień pracy wypożyczonej zagęszczarki.
Wszystkie materiały (rury wod-kan, styrodur, stal) ogarnąłem ze dwa miesiące wcześniej. Przy wiązaniu zbrojenia i układaniu wod-kanu pomogła rodzina: wyszły 5 dni roboczych dodatkowo wykonanych przez nich. Do tego przy betonowaniu 2 osoby przez 4 godziny.
Plusy: zaoszczędziłem przynajmniej 25-31k zł. Minusy: straciłem 3 tygodnie urlopu. Z drugiej strony raczej tych 25k w 3 tygodnie bym raczej nie zarobił.. .  

W połowie roku 2018 szukałem ekipy do murowania, jest tego 170m2 powierzchni użytkowej na dwóch piętrach, stropy z płyt kanałowych + schody betonowe.
Najtańsza oferta na robociznę za mury, stropy, schody to 45k netto, większość była około 60k, bywały za 75tyś. 
Efekt taki, że będę murował sam z pomocnikami, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie i co potem. W tym roku chcę zrobić SSO + może zamknąć jak się uda. 

Podsumowując: w najtańszym przypadku SSO za samą robociznę to 70k netto, realnie było by pewnie około 90k zł. Drugie tyle to materiał. 
Te same roboty w 2016 r. kosztowały by 60% tego co teraz (z wycen, które miałem na etapie projektu). 
Materiały poszły do góry średnio 10% (podrożało w zasadzie wszystko: stal, kruszywo, styrodur, beton, gazobeton).

----------


## Frofo007

Tabi88: trzeba się przebranżowić  :wink:  Faktycznie w pewnych rejonach Polski ceny są obecnie 2x większe niż przed dwoma laty. Pocieszające jest to, że można jeszcze znaleźć tanią ekipę, ale to trzeba mieć szczęście (sąsiad właśnie znalazł za 50tyś SSO 140m2). Inne ekipy wołają 70-100tyś.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Okolice Warszawy.
> W 2018 cena samej robocizny za wykonanie równo 100m2 płyty fundamentowej grzewczej z wymianą gruntu na 1,0m  wahała się w okolicach 30-36k netto.
> Efekt był taki, że wykonałem tę płytę w zasadzie sam.


Często takie "super" wyceny otrzymują osoby które chcą od reki fachowca ...
Taki fachowiec "bada" czy znajdzie kogoś kto zapłaci jakąś cenę z kosmosu , jak zapłaci to wtedy rezygnują z innej zaplanowanej roboty i wybierają taką przy której mniej się namęczą i więcej zarobią.
Teraz jest rynek wykonawców a nie inwestorów i teraz wykonawcy wybierają sobie zgłoszenia i inwestorów ..

Cena robocizny płyty dla frajera , bo inaczej tego nie można nazwać ..
Często takie wyceny z kosmosu są wtedy jak wykonawca nie chce czegoś robi i daje cenę z kosmosu aby inwesotr się odwalił ..

Obok mnie deweloper stawia domki na płytach fundamentowych i wykonanie płyty na gotowo zajmuje im 3 dni ...
Pierwszy dzień roboty ziemne , rozłożenie kanalizy i rozłożenie obrysu z płyt.
Drugi dzień rozłożenie styropianiu i gotowych siatek 
Trzecie dzień betonowanie ...

U nas robił ten sam wykonawca co robi dla dewelopera , ale u nas była rezygnacja z gotowych siatek i dopłata do wykonania ręcznie zbrojenia.
Gdyby nie to to też w 3 dni by to zrobili ...

Więc 30-36 tys za wykonanie płyty która jest bardzo prosta w wykonaniu to zwykłe szaleństwo i zdzierstwo.
U mnie płyta miała 135 m2 ...

Ale teraz mamy 500+ i wielu uzyskało możliwość wzięcia kredytu. Wielu nie patrzy na cenę , bo i tak przecież bierze kredyt a wykonawcy to wykorzystują ..

Patrząc na ceny robocizny jakie ludzie tu podają to ja miałem prawie za darmo  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

A jak myślicie, czy ja zostałem oskubany na swojej płycie?  :wink: 

Koszt 70tyś PLN!

Metraż: 113m2.
Grubość 25cm, zbrojenie tam gdzie ściany nośnie fi12 + 2 siatki fi8 po całości.
Pod spodem 20cm XPS, po bokach 20cm XPS, opaska przeciwysadzniowa długości 80cm i grubości 10cm XPS.
Rurki ogrzewania podłogowego w płycie + rurki z wodą i kanalizacja.

Koszt 50tyś.

+ dodatkowo płatne (płaciłem za koparkę i piach) wymiana gruntu pod płytą 15tyś, oraz drenaż, rura owinięta kokosem, która została osadzona w żwirze i to okryte geotkaniną (czy jakoś tak) + 4 studzienki inspekcyjne - 5tyś.

Nieraz czytam, że ludzie całe SSO robią za 100tyś a u mnie stan zerowy 70tyś i 30tyś poszło na projekt, adaptacja, badania gruntu, geodetę, przyłącza w tym szambo wraz z podprowadzeniem pod dom, kierownik budowy.

----------


## Lukasz11

> A jak myślicie, czy ja zostałem oskubany na swojej płycie? 
> 
> Koszt 70tyś PLN!
> 
> Metraż: 113m2.



113 mkw płyty, czy powierzchni użytkowej parteru? Bo to istotna różnica.. 

Ja na fundament plus całą papaierologia liczę na dziś 180 tyś.
100 tyś wszelkie papiery, przyłącza, organizacja (włącznie z kierbudem, uporządkowaniem działki oraz utwardzeniem 65 m drogi).
80 tyś to płyta fundamentowa o powierzchni 106 mkw. Z chudziakiem, drenazem, papa.

Takie czasy  :sad:

----------


## Slyder

aż mnie krew mrozi jak słyszę o takich cenach. A może warto by było przemyśleć zwykłe fundamenty jeżeli teren pozwala

----------


## Lukasz11

> aż mnie krew mrozi jak słyszę o takich cenach. A może warto by było przemyśleć zwykłe fundamenty jeżeli teren pozwala


Owszem, rozważam taka opcję. Tyle, że u mnie jest okresowo woda gruntową na -0,5 m ppt.
Płyta eliminuje mostki termiczne i szybciej się ja wykonuje.

Jak wszystko, ma wady i zalety.

----------


## Frofo007

Lukasz11: tak jak napisałem 113m2 płyty. Parter ma 95m2.
Płyta fundamentowa z chudziakiem i papą? Ja pod płytą miałem folię, potem XPS, potem na to beton wodoodporny i nic więcej.

Slyder: można, u mnie fundamenty tradycyjne na ławie by kosztowały 45tyś, pewnie drenaż też byłby potrzebny, więc dodatkowe 5tyś. Potem ogrzewanie podłogowe i wylewka zakładam kolejne 10tyś. Także płyta wyszła 10tyś drożej. Wiele zależy od tego jakie są warunki na działce. U mnie była glina plastyczna i woda po wbiciu przysłowiowej łopaty  :wink:  Trzeba było wymienić grunt aż do gliny twardej, koparka nie mogła wjechać do wykopu aby nie uplastyczniła gliny, więc trzeba było zamówić taką z długim wysięgnikiem (spory koszt wynajmu).

Pewnie przy dobrych warunkach na działce to fundament mógłby być nawet za 30-40tyś.

Jak dostałem wycenę elewacji 162zł za m2 to mało co z krzesła nie spadłem bo wychodziło 40tyś za elewację dla domku 190m2 po podłogach.
Jednak była to elewacja z tynkiem Caparol Carbopor, klej Caparol, kołkowanie, 20cm styro grafit i chciałem mieć to dobrze zrobione. 
A teraz widziałem wyceny na 190-220zł za m2. Minął niecały rok.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Lukasz11: tak jak napisałem 113m2 płyty. Parter ma 95m2.
> Płyta fundamentowa z chudziakiem i papą?


Papa jako hydroizolacja. Chudziak, na nim papa. Potem xps i płyta. Papa potem zgrzewana do burt płyty i do niej doklejanyxps na burtach.

----------


## kaszpir007

> A jak myślicie, czy ja zostałem oskubany na swojej płycie? 
> 
> Koszt 70tyś PLN!
> 
> Metraż: 113m2.
> Grubość 25cm, zbrojenie tam gdzie ściany nośnie fi12 + 2 siatki fi8 po całości.
> Pod spodem 20cm XPS, po bokach 20cm XPS, opaska przeciwysadzniowa długości 80cm i grubości 10cm XPS.
> Rurki ogrzewania podłogowego w płycie + rurki z wodą i kanalizacja.
> 
> ...


Mi się zdaje że dla wielu wykonawców płyta to wyznacznik że klient "kasiasty" i można go nieźle oskubać z kasy ..

U mnie wykonawca który mi budował dom od zera do SSO + dach powiedział że on woli płyty bo szybciej i łatwiej i u niego wycena za płytę (robocizna) jest dużo dużo niższa niż przy zwykłych fundamentach , bo dużo szybciej , łatwiej i duużo , , duuużo mniej czasu i roboty i roboczogodzin.
Ja do zwykłych fundamentów musiałbym wykonawcy sporo dopłacić i to naprawdę dużo ...
Inna rzecz że naoglądałem się jak robią płyty bo obok mnie powstawało osiedle domków na płytach fundamentowych i wiem że nie jest to jakiś kosmos ...

Ale wielu wykonawców za płytę liczy sobie kosmicznie wysokie pieniądze ..

U mnie spokojnie wykonawca zrobiłby mi płytę w 3 dni i to też bez jakiegoś wielkiego pośpiechu , ale u mnie nie chciałem gotowych siatek i wybrałem pręty fi12 co 25cm bo stwierdziłem że mimo dopłaty do robocizny i tak wyjdzie mi to lepiej gotowych siatek fi8 .

U mnie płyta wyszła sporo sporo taniej , sądzę że w cenie zbliżonej do zwykłych fundamentów a może i niżej .
U mnie płyta 135m2. 

Tyle że u mnie warunki gruntowe znakomite , nie było potrzeby dawać drenazu ani opasku antywysadzinowej , roboty ziemne symboliczne i można było dać spokojnie EPS200 zamiast XPS ..

----------


## Frofo007

> Papa jako hydroizolacja. Chudziak, na nim papa. Potem xps i płyta. Papa potem zgrzewana do burt płyty i do niej doklejanyxps na burtach.


Myślisz, że to konieczne? Ja nie mam żadnego chudziaka pod płytą, nie mam papy. Wilgoci w domu też nie ma.

----------


## Lukasz11

A ja wiem? Faktem jest, że nie mam jeszcze projektu płyty. Jak będzie, to się okaże, co projektant wymyśli. Ale słyszę, że tak si4 robi, choć podnosi koszty. Wolę się przygotować na gorsze a potem ewentualnie się pozytywnie zaskoczyć, jeśli ta papa nie będzie potrzebna.
Natomiast faktem są okresowe wody gruntowe już 0,5 metra poniżej powierzchni terenu.

----------


## vvvv

> Owszem, rozważam taka opcję. Tyle, że u mnie jest okresowo woda gruntową na -0,5 m ppt.
> Płyta eliminuje mostki termiczne i szybciej się ja wykonuje.
> 
> Jak wszystko, ma wady i zalety.


Tylko to cena. Ja mam w poważaniu te mostki w takiej cenie.  Zrobiłem fundament no i grosze  w porównaniu do tego co Ty płacisz. Wody tez mam ok 0,8-1m cały czas. Nie mam wilgoci. Lubię grzyby, ale w lesie.

----------


## kaszpir007

> A ja wiem? Faktem jest, że nie mam jeszcze projektu płyty. Jak będzie, to się okaże, co projektant wymyśli. Ale słyszę, że tak si4 robi, choć podnosi koszty. Wolę się przygotować na gorsze a potem ewentualnie się pozytywnie zaskoczyć, jeśli ta papa nie będzie potrzebna.
> Natomiast faktem są okresowe wody gruntowe już 0,5 metra poniżej powierzchni terenu.


Czasami "pomysły" projektantów wręcz szokują ...
W większości "szokują" projekty płyt "projektantów" którzy nie mają żadnego pojęcia o konstrukcji , budowie płyt i oni "projektują" płyty bunkry baaaaaardzo mocno przezbrojone i przedrożone ...

Czasami lepiej zamiast takiego bardzo kosztownego koszmarka zlecić projekt płyty komuś kto ma pojęcie o płytach bo szkoda kasy na takie "koszmarki" ..

Przy normalnym domu i normalnych warunkach gruntowych starczy płyta z 20-25cm betonu B25 , zbrojenie z gotowych siatek fi8 co 15cm , pod płytą EPS200/XPS bezpośrednio na piasku/żwirze.pospółce i tyle.
Jedynie później albo dalej wszystko w płycie (ogrzewanie , instalacje wodne) albo później robi to na płycie ...

Przy dobrych warunkach glebowych , przy dobrze zaprojektowanej płycie cena płyty będzie w cenie zbliżonej lub niedużo wyższej od zwykłych fundamentów (tak samo ocieplonych)

----------


## Lukasz11

Ale jakaś hydroizolacja będzie potrzebna. Folia raczej nią nie jest. 
A co jeśli wilgoć wyjdzie po kilku latach? Jak to potem naprawić?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ale jakaś hydroizolacja będzie potrzebna. Folia raczej nią nie jest. 
> A co jeśli wilgoć wyjdzie po kilku latach? Jak to potem naprawić?


A skąd ta wilgoć ?

Zobacz najpierw jak wygląda przekrój płyty a jak zwykłych fundamentów ...

Dom na płycie jest całkowicie inaczej osadzony niż w przypadku zwykłych fundamentów. Budowę płyty rozpoczyna się od "poziomu zero gruntu" i później daje się najpierw ocieplenie a później robi płytę żelbetonową i dopiero wtedy po około kilkudziesięciu centymetrów wyżej mamy dopiero końcową posadzkę.
Tak naprawdę nie jest wymagana żadna hydroizolacja , bo nie występuje podciąganie kapilane przy płycie fundamentowej a zgodnie z prawami fizyki i grawitacji woda wnika w głąb ziemi ...

Tak naprawdę folię jaką się daje "pod zbrojenie" służy tak naprawdę po to aby beton się nie wylał "poza formę" ...

----------


## stingeros

Słuchajcie. Z tego co obserwuję i czytam to faktycznie rozbieżność cen materiałów i robocizny w zależności od regionów Polski jest ogromna. Z tego tez wynika koszt budowy domu forumowiczów. Prawdą jest, że po SSZ jest totalny rozjazd w wykończeniówce bo jeden robi panele za 50zł a inny deski za 300zł. Lecz nie mogę przeżyć jak ludzie wypisują, że płyta fundamentowa i papierologia wyszły ich 180tyś ! To jakiś kosmos. Tak samo jak rozjazdy cenowe już w SSO. Piszecie, że bez okien i drzwi już macie prawie 200tyś za domki 100-120m2. Ja za SSO (czyli bez okien i drzwi) wydałem 75tyś. ( w tym robocizna za dach) metodą gospodarczą. Nie wiem z czego to wynika czy z ceny materiałów czy z tej drogiej robocizny ale może pochwalcie się ile daliście za podstawowe materiały SSO to może trochę się rozjaśni. U mnie wyglądało to tak:
- Beton B25 z certyfikatem = 220zł/m3
- XPS Prime S = 416zł/m3
- Stal Polska = 2700 tona
- Pustak Porotherm = 4,45 sztuka
- Więźba impregnowana = 850zł/m3
Stan na 2017r.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ale po co podawać ?

Już wielokrotnie tu pisano że dom domowi nie równy , warunki gruntowe też często różne , zastosowane rozwiązania i technologie też mocno się różnia i mocno wpływają na cenę ...
Dużo też zależy też od zaangazowania inwestora i jego umiejętności negocjacyjnych i wiedzy.

Często to pozwala znaleźć niedrogich wykonawców i uzyskać dobre ceny w hurtowni ...

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak myślicie, czy ja zostałem oskubany na swojej płycie? 
> 
> Koszt 70tyś PLN!


Klik w sygnaturce płyta vs ławy.

----------


## Lukasz11

Trochę muszę uscislic. Jestem na etapie szacowania budżetu, jeszcze nic nie wybudowałem. Szacunek 180 tyś to 100 tyś CALA papierologia do końca budowy, a nie tylko na stan 0.
Kilka najdrozszych:
- projekt indywidualny 20 tyś. W gotowych ciągle mi coś nie pasuje.
- podłączenie prądu, wody i kanalizy - 10 tyś
- kierbud (taki co jest i się czepia) 10 tyś
- utwardzenie 65m (3,5m szeroka, przed domem szerokość 8m) - 30 tyś

Płyta fundamentów- kolejne 80 tyś
- wykop 2 tyś
- pospółka - 5 tyś
- chudziak - 4,5 tyś
- xps (12cm) - 13 tyś
- beton (25 cm) - 9,5 tyś
- robocizna - 22 tyś
- drenaż opaskowy - 9 tyś

Takie dostaję ceny niestety. Może są wysokie, może trzeba szukać innych tańszych wykonawców
 Ale tak to na razie wygląda

Uparlem się na płytę fundamentową, ale jeśli to będą takie koszty, to przemyśle zwykle ławy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale jakaś hydroizolacja będzie potrzebna.


Wyszukaj "hydroizolacja" w megawątku o płytach. Większość uznaje ją za zbędną nie wiem czemu (w swoich wyliczeniach też jej nie uwzględniałem). Przy ławach większość twierdzi, że ściany fundamentowe trzeba dobrze izolować (dysperbit to za mało) i dać dobrą izolację poziomą (najlepiej papę termozgrzewalną) na chudziaku. Z tym pierwszym się nie zgadzam, bo IMO to drugie załatwia wszystko jak nie ma piwnicy.
Przy płycie robi się ciekawa dyskusja. Jak idzie na płytę EPS i wylewka - to można zrobić jak na chudziaku. Ale nie zapewnia to odcięcia od wilgoci termoizolacji pod płytą - więc lepiej byłoby papę położyć na chudziaku pod XPS i i wywinąć na ściany ze 20-30cm powyżej poziomu gruntu.

----------


## Lukasz11

> ...  lepiej byłoby papę położyć na chudziaku pod XPS i i wywinąć na ściany ze 20-30cm powyżej poziomu gruntu.


Też tak myślę. Tylko do papy potrzebny jest w tym wypadku chudziak. Chudziak plus papa to kolejne kilka tysięcy. I stąd się potem robi spory koszt stanu 0.

----------


## Slyder

chudzial 1680zł. Papy nie dawałem. położyłem kawałek foli na chudziaku. wilgoć się nie zbierała więc dałem 2 warstwy foli budowlanej. Jeżeli tak liczysz to przy zwykłych fundamentach musisz doliczyć styropian na posadzkę i wylewkę z miksokreta (choć nie wiem czy udaje się zrobić idealną płytę aby przy niej nie trzeba bylo wylewać posadzki)

----------


## Frofo007

Moim zdaniem jak kogoś płyta ma kosztować 80tyś  (za 100m2) to lepiej zrobić zwykłe fundamenty. Każdy chce zrobić jak najlepiej, ale trzeba podejmować mądre decyzję. Ja zrobiłem płytę, ale o ile one będzie lepsza od sąsiada co ma ławę? Że na ogrzewania pójdzie 30zł rocznie mniej? U mnie wygrała chęć grzania pompą ciepła w nocnej taryfie i magazynowanie ciepła w płycie i tylko dlatego się na nią zdecydowałem. Jakbym miał płacić teraz 80tyś za 100m2 płyty i alternatywnie 40tyś za 100m2 fundamentu na ławach to napewno bym wybrał ławy bo płyta nigdy się nie zwróci przy takich kosztach. Trzeba we wszystkim zachować rozsądek i umiar. Mnie dom 190m2 po podłodze z prostym dwu-spadowym dachem wyjdzie około 650tyś przy średniej i dobrej jakości materiałach (rolety, rekuperacja, pompa ciepła, inteligentny dom).

Także moim zdaniem ceny na rok 2018 to okolice 2500zł za stan deweloperski i 3500zł pod klucz przy domu około 200m2. Za płytę wydałem więcej niż przeciętna, za rolety itp. również, ale część rzeczy robię sam, także uważam, że tak trzeba liczyć.
Dostałem wycenę np. 24tyś za rekuperację, sam kupiłem materiał, poszukałem dobrych cen i wyszło 15tyś. Będę robił sam, jak się uda to 9tyś w kieszeni. Tyle nie zarabiam aby komuś za 2 dni pracy 9 tyś płacić.

----------


## Kaizen

> Też tak myślę. Tylko do papy potrzebny jest w tym wypadku chudziak. Chudziak plus papa to kolejne kilka tysięcy. I stąd się potem robi spory koszt stanu 0.


Jest tu jeden haczyk logiczny. Przyjmujemy, że papa będzie szczelna? Jeżeli tak, to można dać EPS - ale AFAIK tylko jeden (Neopor) ma zadeklarowane parametry potrzebne do obliczeń konstruktorowi. Jednak wielu daje nawet bez hydroizolacji zwykły EPS. Więc można rozważyć, czy środków na papę nie znaleźć w oszczędności na termoizolacji. Temat do przeanalizowania i przegadania z konstruktorem płyty, kierbudem i wykonawcą.

----------


## Busters

Ja tez nie wiem skad te ceny niektorzy biora. 170m2 parterowki 3lata temu kosztowalo mnie 140k, ssz z papierologia i przylaczami kolo 200k.
Obecnie byloby to okolo 20-25%wiecej (zaczynam budowac nastepny dom i mam aktualne wyceny)

Lukasz11, zacznij myslec bo samodzielnie, bo jak bedziesz sluchal innych to sie w ogole nie wybudujesz. Jak to jeden szanowny forumowicz mawia jestes/bedziesz typowa owca do strzyzenia.
PS ta droge mozesz zrobic bez problemu za 10k a nie za 30.

----------


## kaszpir007

Przy rozsądnym projekcie płyty i przy wybraniu wykonawcy który będzie nam budował dom od razu do stanu SSO czy SSZ kwota robocizny za płytę powinna być dużo dużo niższa niż kwota robocizny za zwykłe fundamenty.
Przy zwyklych fundamentach jest sporo więcej pracy , sporo więcej robót ziemnych i itd więc jest dużo więcej roboczo-godzin i sporo więcej pracy wiec i wycena musi być dużo wyższa , no chyba że jakiś wykonawca robi wolontariat  :wink: 

Znajomy deweloper który buduje osiedle domków od kilku lat i domki te robi na płycie powiedział mi że w jego przypadku płyta kosztuje go mniej niż zwykłe fundamenty , bo sporo mniej robót ziemnych i płytę robią mu w 2-3 dni ...

Oczywiście u niego płyta jest raczej niezbyt "przewymiarowana" bo wiadomo koszty i w jego przypadku jest 20cm betonu B20 , zbrojenie z gotowych siatek fi8 i pod płytą styropian EPS100 i co ciekawe domy stoją już kilka lat i się nie zawaliły  :wink: 

Przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych i przy dobrym projekcie płyty cena za płytę powinna być w cenie zbliżonej do zwykłych fundamentów albo zbliżona.

Niestety często dla wykonawców jak słyszą że inwestor chce płytę to znaczy że kasiasty , wiec trzeba go "skroić" ...

----------


## vvvv

> Przy rozsądnym projekcie płyty i przy wybraniu wykonawcy który będzie nam budował dom od razu do stanu SSO czy SSZ kwota robocizny za płytę powinna być dużo dużo niższa niż kwota robocizny za zwykłe fundamenty.
> *Przy zwyklych fundamentach jest sporo więcej pracy , sporo więcej robót ziemnych i itd więc jest dużo więcej roboczo-godzin i sporo więcej pracy wiec i wycena musi być dużo wyższa , no chyba że jakiś wykonawca robi wolontariat 
> *
> Znajomy deweloper który buduje osiedle domków od kilku lat i domki te robi na płycie powiedział mi że w jego przypadku płyta kosztuje go mniej niż zwykłe fundamenty , bo sporo mniej robót ziemnych i płytę robią mu w 2-3 dni ...
> 
> Oczywiście u niego płyta jest raczej niezbyt "przewymiarowana" bo wiadomo koszty i w jego przypadku jest 20cm betonu B20 , zbrojenie z gotowych siatek fi8 i pod płytą styropian EPS100 i co ciekawe domy stoją już kilka lat i się nie zawaliły 
> 
> *Przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych i przy dobrym projekcie płyty cena za płytę powinna być w cenie zbliżonej do zwykłych fundamentów albo zbliżona.*
> 
> Niestety często dla wykonawców jak słyszą że inwestor chce płytę to znaczy że kasiasty , wiec trzeba go "skroić" ...


Czekaj, czekaj. Nie rozumiem. Strasznie mieszasz . To jak to jest fundamenty droższe czy płyta?

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja tez nie wiem skad te ceny niektorzy biora. 170m2 parterowki 3lata temu kosztowalo mnie 140k, ssz z papierologia i przylaczami kolo 200k.


Różnice w kosztach budowy zależą od:

1. Lokalizacji budowy i cen robocizny w danym rejonie. Np. w Szczecinie obecnie nie ma w ogóle wykonawców. Jak rozmawiałem jednym z nich to mówił, że ludzie go proszą aby wszedł na budowę właśnie do nich. Chciałem zrobić kostkę to dzwoniłem do około 10 firm i "oddzwonimy do pana w przyszłym tygodniu" i oczywiście brak kontaktu. Jak dzwoniłem drugi raz to samo. Także w chwili obecnej trudno w ogóle znaleźć firmę, która przyjdzie wycenić, także zapewne gdybym taką firmę znalazł to cena zwaliłaby z nóg. Tak wstępnie jak z jednym facetem rozmawiałem to coś mówił o 200zł za m2 a mam 160m2 kostki do położenia. Ostatecznie po prostu wysypie jakiś kamień i poczekam aż boom się skończy. Także robocizna tego samego domu SSO w jednym rejonie kraju może kosztować 40tyś jak i 100tyś.

2. Warunki na działce. Jeśli warunki są słabe to za fundament można zapłacić dwa razy więcej niż w przypadku dobrych warunków.

3. Jakości użytych materiałów. O ile ceny materiały na ściany, stali, więźby dachowej i betonu są mniej więcej podobne to już membranę dachową można kupić po 1zł m2 jak i po 10zł. Na dachu można zastosować blachę ale też i dachówkę ceramiczna. Komin może kosztować 1500zł jak i 4000zł. Tak jest praktycznie ze wszystkim. Najtańsze rzeczy są 1-2 razy tańsze od materiałów średniej jakości. 

4. Zastosowanych rozwiązań. Jeśli budujemy dom na "obecne czasy" to powinien on być bardziej komfortowy od domów budowanych w latach 90-siątych a niestety każde udogodnienie kosztuje. Rekuperacja, rolety zewnętrzne, system inteligentnego domu, czy nawet obieg CWU aby od razu leciała ciepła woda - to wszystko są dodatkowe koszta. Podobnie z ociepleniem, czym wyższy standard energooszczędności tym wyższe koszty.

5. Projekt i jego skomplikowanie.

Także każdy dom jest inny bo ludzie budują domy w różnych miejscach kraju i z różnej jakości materiałów. Jeśli udało się komuś wybudować dom za 200tyś a ktoś inny ten sam metraż zrobił za 500tyś to nie znaczy, że ten drugi to jakiś idiota, który dał się "wycyckać" z kasy. Po prostu mogą to być 2 zupełnie różne domy. Mam np. sąsiada, który buduje teraz dom i wełna na dach najtańsza (6zł za m2 15cm, ja płaciłem 20zł), połowę okien wstawił takich, jakie dostał od znajomych za darmo, drzwi wewnętrzne też używane, wszystko od podstaw robi sam. Szanuje jego wybór bo buduje się bez kredytu i w jego wypadku jest to dobra alternatywa do małego mieszkania. Jednak jego dom, który zostanie wybudowany za niewiarygodnie niską kwotę nie będzie można porównać do domu wybudowanego ze średniej jakości materiałów i obecnych standardów. Dlatego takie porównywanie kosztów budowy bez uwzględnienia tego co to jest za projekt, gdzie jest budowa, warunki na działce, jakość materiałów nie ma sensu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Czekaj, czekaj. Nie rozumiem. Strasznie mieszasz . To jak to jest fundamenty droższe czy płyta?


Płyta to też są fundamenty  :big tongue: 
Płyta i fundament tradycyjnych na ławach - jedno i drugie rozwiązanie może być tańsze lub droższe w zależności od warunków na działce i zastosowanych rozwiązań (czy dajemy XPS30cm czy EPS100 10cm  :wink: ).

----------


## vvvv

> Płyta to też są fundamenty 
> Płyta i fundament tradycyjnych na ławach - jedno i drugie rozwiązanie może być tańsze lub droższe w zależności od warunków na działce i zastosowanych rozwiązań (czy dajemy XPS30cm czy EPS100 10cm ).


 :eek:   Dzięki nie wiedziałem, że płyta to płyta fundamentowa, a fundament to "fundament tradycyjnych na ławach ". Gość jesteś.  A ten EPS i XPS to chodziło płytę czy fundament?  :roll eyes:

----------


## karol_sc

> Także moim zdaniem ceny na rok 2018 to okolice 2500zł za stan deweloperski i 3500zł pod klucz przy domu około 200m2. .


W moim przypadku podany wyżej przelicznik mniej więcej się zgadza. Stan deweloperski prostej 138m2 parterówki wyszedł mnie 328 tyś., budowa (2016 - 2017), bez kosztów papierologi oraz przygotowania do budowy, przyłącza itp....

Co do utwardzenia terenu przez kolegę za 30 tyś., w zeszłym roku utwardzałem 80m2 drogi oraz 100m2  przed domem, teren przygotowany pod kostkę, trzeba dosypać drobnej trakcji i podbudowa gotowa. Kruszywa wyszło około 190T, miałem trochę terenu do wyrównania. Całość, łącznie z wybudowaniem zjazdu z drogi z kostki, szerokość 5m z łukowaniem wyszła mnie 12 tyś. 
Roboty wykonywał mój kolega który prowadzi dość dużą firmę więc podszedł do tego na zasadzie, pracownicy sobie dorobią. W 3 dniówki skończyli, wykorytowali, zagęścili, ubili i pojechali... Niezależne wyceny miałem około 5 tyś. droższe. 

Nie wiem ile bym zapłacił w tym roku ale sąsiad szuka firmy do wykonania kostki i zaczyna się powoli prosić wykonawców żeby ktoś raczył przyjść do niego robić o negocjacjach cenowy nie wspomnę. Jeden wykonawca na pytanie czy jest możliwość negocjacji ceny, parsknął śmiechem i się rozłączył.... Region Gliwice.

----------


## Frofo007

> Gość jesteś.


Dzięki za słowo uznania.




> A ten EPS i XPS to chodziło płytę czy fundament?


A co to za różnica? Przecież piałem że i jedno i drugie rozwiązanie może być droższe i tańsze w zależności od rozwiązań, które zostaną zastosowane. Przecież nie będziemy porównywać np. dobrze ocieplonej płyty fundamentowej XPS i tzw. tradycyjnych fundamentów słabo zaizolowanych zwykłym styro.

----------


## vvvv

> Dzięki za słowo uznania.
> 
> 
> 
> A co to za różnica? Przecież piałem że i jedno i drugie rozwiązanie może być droższe i tańsze w zależności od rozwiązań, które zostaną zastosowane. Przecież nie będziemy porównywać np. dobrze ocieplonej płyty fundamentowej XPS i tzw. tradycyjnych fundamentów słabo zaizolowanych zwykłym styro.


Nie ma za co. Proszę bardzo.
Daje ktos EPS 100 10 cm pod płytę? Znasz i polecisz takiego projektanta co się pod tym podpisze?

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie ma za co. Proszę bardzo.
> Daje ktos EPS 100 10 cm pod płytę? Znasz i polecisz takiego projektanta co się pod tym podpisze?


Ale kto każe dawać pod płytę? Możesz dać na płytę i zrobić wylewkę jak w przypadku fundamentów na ławie. Dlatego tak jak pisałem oba rozwiązania mogą być tańsze i droższe bo wiele zależy od tego jak zostanie to zaprojektowane.
Co do płyt to są również zwolennicy aby w ogóle ich nie ocieplać. Pod ziemią jest zawsze 8C. Także w lato w domu jest chłodno, natomiast zimą dużo więcej "podobno" się nie dopłaci do ogrzewania. XPS jest drogi więc być może jego zakup przy takiej koncepcji nigdy się nie zwróci. Ja się na takie rozwiązanie nie odważyłem bo jeszcze za mało osób je zastosowało abym mógł sobie wyrobić pogląd jak to jest w praktyce.

----------


## vvvv

> Ale kto każe dawać pod płytę? Możesz dać na płytę i zrobić wylewkę jak w przypadku fundamentów na ławie. Dlatego tak jak pisałem oba rozwiązania mogą być tańsze i droższe bo wiele zależy od tego jak zostanie to zaprojektowane.
> Co do płyt to są również zwolennicy aby w ogóle ich nie ocieplać. Pod ziemią jest zawsze 8C. Także w lato w domu jest chłodno, natomiast zimą dużo więcej *"podobno"* się nie dopłaci do ogrzewania. XPS jest drogi więc być może jego zakup przy takiej koncepcji nigdy się nie zwróci. Ja się na takie rozwiązanie nie odważyłem bo jeszcze za mało osób je zastosowało abym mógł sobie wyrobić pogląd jak to jest w praktyce.


No ale "wannę" chyba trzeba zrobić też EPS 100 10cm. Ja się na tym nie znam, więc pytam. Po to robię płytę, aby nie było mostów itp itd. Dobra, bo i tak to do niczego nie prowadzi, bo takie gdybanie.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Czekaj, czekaj. Nie rozumiem. Strasznie mieszasz . To jak to jest fundamenty droższe czy płyta?


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz dokładnie co napisałem ...

Przy zwykłych fundamentach dużo wyższa cena robocizny (bo sporo więcej pracy) , sporo więcej robót ziemnych i wymiany gruntu - czyli znów drożej ...

Przy płycie więcej stali i trochę więcej betonu ..

Więc pytanie czy wolimy więcej zapłacić za piasek , roboty ziemne , robociznę czy te pieniądze przeznaczyć na stal i beton i otrzymać w zbliżonej cenie dużo bardziej energooszczędną , dużo bardziej wytrzymały nowoczesny fundament ...

Bo szczerze mówiąc jak ktoś dobrze tu podsumował większość budowanych domów poza jedynie grubszym ociepleniem niczym nie różni się od domów budowanych kilkadziesiąt lat temu ....

----------


## Frofo007

> No ale "wannę" chyba trzeba zrobić też EPS 100 10cm. Ja się na tym nie znam, więc pytam. Po to robię płytę, aby nie było mostów itp itd. Dobra, bo i tak to do niczego nie prowadzi, bo takie gdybanie.


W tym sposobie ocieplasz tylko boki płyty + ospaska przeciwysadzinowa. Jak kiedyś sprawdzałem na cieplowlasciwe pl to różnica w moim budynku w kosztach ogrzewania pomiędzy płyta z 20cm XPS i bez 20cm XPS wynosiła 400zł rocznie. XPS kosztował załóżmy 12tyś. Także zwrot z tej inwestycji wynosi 30 lat. Tylko jeśli uwzględnimy koszt klimatyzacji, której używać będziemy znacznie mniej to pewnie różnica jest jeszcze większa. Ja się na to nie zdecydowałem, ale ogólnie koncepcje uważam za ciekawą.

Ok koniec offtopa.

----------


## vvvv

> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz dokładnie co napisałem ...
> 
> Przy zwykłych fundamentach dużo wyższa cena robocizny (bo sporo więcej pracy) , sporo więcej robót ziemnych i wymiany gruntu - czyli znów drożej ...
> 
> Przy płycie więcej stali i trochę więcej betonu ..
> 
> Więc pytanie czy wolimy więcej zapłacić za piasek , roboty ziemne , robociznę czy te pieniądze przeznaczyć na stal i beton i otrzymać w zbliżonej cenie dużo bardziej energooszczędną , dużo bardziej wytrzymały nowoczesny fundament ...
> 
> Bo szczerze mówiąc jak ktoś dobrze tu podsumował większość budowanych domów poza jedynie grubszym ociepleniem niczym nie różni się od domów budowanych kilkadziesiąt lat temu ....


No czytałem i nie zrozumiałem. Bo raz piszesz, że fundament droższy, a potem ze płytę można zrobić w cenie fundament. Jak to rozumieć?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie ma za co. Proszę bardzo.
> Daje ktos EPS 100 10 cm pod płytę? Znasz i polecisz takiego projektanta co się pod tym podpisze?


Znajomy deweloper robi płyty jak pisałem z 20cm B20 , 2 siatki gotowe z fi8 , a pod płytą 20cm styropianu EPS100.

Ktoś ten projekt wykonał , ktoś podpisał i na takiej płycie jest już kilkadziesiąt domów przez niego zbudowanych ...

----------


## vvvv

> Znajomy deweloper robi płyty jak pisałem z 20cm B20 , 2 siatki gotowe z fi8 , a pod płytą 20cm styropianu EPS100.
> 
> Ktoś ten projekt wykonał , ktoś podpisał i na takiej płycie jest już kilkadziesiąt domów przez niego zbudowanych ...


No fakt przy takie płycie to jest taniej niż fundamenty. Dzięki.

----------


## Lukasz11

Piszecie o owcach do strzyżenia, myśleniu i bulwersujecie się że piszę o takich, a nie innych cenach. Oczywiście, że nie mam ochoty tyle płacić. Ale takie wyceny niestety dostaję.
Wysyłam zapytania do różnych firm i osób. Większość pozostaje bez odpowiedzi. A tam gdzie ktoś raczy wycenić, to co zamierzam zrobić, to takie, a nie inne ceny.
Na tę przykładową drogę dostałem wyceny od 27 do 35 tyś. I nic nie niżej. A na plecach gruzu czy tlucznia nie przyniosę, muszę zamówić wywrotkę. I komuś zapłacić.

----------


## Frofo007

> Piszecie o owcach do strzyżenia, myśleniu i bulwersujecie się że piszę o takich, a nie innych cenach. Oczywiście, że nie mam ochoty tyle płacić. Ale takie wyceny niestety dostaję.


Ja Cię doskonale rozumiem. Buduje się w dużym mieście i wiem jak to jest teraz z cenami. Odnośnie drogi to ja na Twoim miejscu (o ile ma to być tymczasowe) to po prostu sam zamówiłbym ciężarówki z tłuczniem czy co tam chcesz rozsypać i koparkę. Wtedy sobie to sam ogarniesz w cenie materiałów, choć oczywiście nie będzie krawężników itp. Potem wypożycz zagęszczarkę 500kg, ubij to i myślę, że na tymczasową drogę wystarczy. Najlepiej poczytaj o tym jak to zrobić pod względem technicznym bo 30-35 tyś to sporo.

Od razu napiszę, że się na tym nie znam, ale szacuje tak plus minus - 65mb drogi szerokiej na 1m (nie pisałeś jak szeroka to sobie pomnożysz) to 65m2  :wink:  Zakładając, że tłucznia betonowego pójdzie 25cm to wychodzi 16,25m3. Zakładając, że m3 tłucznia waży 1,5 tony daje to 24,375 ton. Przy cenie z dostawą 40zł za tonę - 975zł. Nie wiem co tam dokładnie chcesz zrobić, także trudno mi wyliczyć koszt koparki, no ale załóżmy, że zajmie jej to 4h, no liczmy 500zł. W tym jest ewentualne wykorytowanie i rozparcelowanie tłucznia. Nie wiem jaka tam ziemia jest itd, także te szacunki są bardzo orientacyjne. Załóżmy, że koszt wypożyczenia zagęszczarki to + 125zł do tej kwoty i daje nam to 1600zł. Doliczmy do tego 400zł na niespodziewane wydatki typu geowłóknina i inne = 2000zł. Także 65mb drogi tymczasowej o szerokości 1 myślę, że można zrobić w cenie 2000zł.

Czasami tzw. "fachowcy" chcą po prostu zarobić 1-3 tyś dniówki i ja wówczas takie rzeczy wolę sam zrobić choć zajmie mi to więcej czasu to i tak wyjdę na tym na swoje.

----------


## Slyder

a może problemem jest pytanie jakie zadajesz. Jeżeli idziesz do jakiegoś murarza i mówisz że chcesz płytę o grubości takiej i takiej aby wylał za tydzień to już cena jest x2 albo i x3. Przy terminach pilnych często dają wyceny z kosmosu bo  dla nich to problem bo będą mieli opóźnienia na innych budowach więc cena zaporowa a jeżeli klient się jednak i tak zgodzi to za taką kase trochę nadgodzin warto złapać. Najlepiej pójść dużo wcześniej (najlepiej rok albo jeszcze więcej) z projektem, pokazać zapytać jak murarz to widzi czy może widziałby jakąś zmianę. Wtedy nie dość, że pochłepczesz jego ego jako specjalisty to i widzi, że nie ma do czynienia z zapaleńcem  który zapłaci ile sobie zachce.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Piszecie o owcach do strzyżenia, myśleniu i bulwersujecie się że piszę o takich, a nie innych cenach. Oczywiście, że nie mam ochoty tyle płacić. Ale takie wyceny niestety dostaję.
> Wysyłam zapytania do różnych firm i osób. Większość pozostaje bez odpowiedzi. A tam gdzie ktoś raczy wycenić, to co zamierzam zrobić, to takie, a nie inne ceny.
> Na tę przykładową drogę dostałem wyceny od 27 do 35 tyś. I nic nie niżej. A na plecach gruzu czy tlucznia nie przyniosę, muszę zamówić wywrotkę. I komuś zapłacić.


No cóż prawda jest taka że obecnie od około 2-3 lat ludzie budują się na potęgę. Powód tego to także 500+ i większe możliwości wzięcia kredytu a także sporo Polaków którzy pracują poza Polską a w PL się budują.
Fachowców mało , bo sporo pracuje poza PL. 
Zawodówki polikwidowane i nie ma fachowców ..

Wykonawcy teraz wybierają w ofertach i "testują" jak wysoko można podnosić ceny. Co póki będą chętni aby zapłacić czasami z kosmosu takie ceny a i chętnych do budowy będzie aż tylu to na "normalne" ceny nie ma już co liczyć ...

Jak to mówią , tanio to już było ...

----------


## Lukasz11

Z tą drogą jest tak, że jest to droga gminna. Oczywiście gmina (miasto) ma w poważaniu utwardzenie i zrzuca to na mnie. Ale droga jest ich i to oni muszą pozwolić utwardzic i mogą mieć wymagania, co do użytej technologii. Na razie jestem na etapie rozmów z miastem, może by się raczyli choć trochę dołożyć.

Te 30 tyś, to za 300 mkw. 65m x 3,5m szerokości plus jakiś plac manewrowy. Takie wymagania dostałem z pierwszej lepszej betoniarni, co by gruszka i pompa dojechały i się rozłożyły.
Pytałem o koszt wykorytowania na 40cm i wysypanie po 20cm tłucznia i klinca.
  Jeśli macie doświadczenia, to napiszcie, jakie wymagania drogowe ma najmniejszą(24m?)  pompa do betonu i grucha.

----------


## tabi88

Odnośnie płyty fundamentowej: liczyłem to dość dokładnie i w moim przypadku cena wychodziła w zasadzie taka sama za taki sam stan, tylko przy ławach miałbym więcej roboty i w trudniejszych warunkach (wysoko woda gruntowa).
Grunt miałem kiepski (nasypowe byle co, głównie glina) więc w obu przypadkach musiałem robić wymianę gruntu na 1,0-1,2m. Więc w oby przypadkach musiałem zrobić "dziurę w ziemi" do takiej głębokości. Przy płycie miałem tą zaletę, że mogłem to szybko zasypać piaskiem (z zagęszczeniem) i w krótkim czasie byłem 80cm wyżej, gdzie nie miałem już wody i mogłem sobie spokojnie xps układać. Przy ławach musiał bym kombinować z wodą gruntową (wypompowywanie, osypywanie się ścianek i inne kłopoty) żeby wylać ławy a potem wymurować ściany. A na koniec i tak bym musiał zasypywać wnętrze ław, żeby zrobić podbudowę. Przy płycie było łatwiej i szybciej. 
Dosłownie dziełkę obok sąsiad zaczynał budowę w tym samym czasie co ja. Ja robiłem płyte, on lane ławy. Efekt był taki, że ja zrobiłem dużo szybciej a do tego mam lepiej ocieplone fundamenty (bez mostków), już z wod-kan-co-cwu w płycie. Betonu poszło podobnie, zbrojenia w zasadzie też, wymiana gruntu była w obu przypadkach. Ja mam już docelową wysokość posadzki, przed sąsiadem jeszcze układanie styro, instalacji i posadzki. No i ocieplanie fundamentów  + zasypywanie ścian fundamentowych. 

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że ceny mogą być rzucone na odczepnego ale w moim przypadku raczej tak nie było bo godziłem się z późniejszymi terminami (np. wejście za rok albo półtora), ceny to nie zmieniało. 
Prawie sam robiłem to 3 tygodnie, ale np. we trzy osoby na spokojnie dało by radę tę samą robotę zrobić w 5 dni dużo mniejszym nakładem sił na osobę (łatwiej nosić i układać długie pręty zbrojenia [lub korzystać z siatek], szybciej idzie wiązanie zbrojenia, łatwiej łatą niwelować teren, robić pomiary i domiary, ot taki efekt synergii.

----------


## gkeb

> Oczywiście, że mam.
> Dachówka Creaton Goeteborg, 3 okna dachowe fakro, porządne okna Pagen bluevolution 3 szybowe z 3 uszczelkami i klamki secustick, porządne drzwi Mikea passive z ciepłą ościeżnicą oraz z progiem z przekładką.
> Jakbyś przeczytał cały wątek od początku to znajdziesz mój kosztorys szczegółowy.
> Musisz uwierzyć


*stingeros* dachówka Goeteborg Creatona to dachówka cementowa a nie ceramika. Tak gwoli wyjaśnienia. Z ich cementowych to chyba jedyna która ma tą powłokę a'la glazura. Jaki kolor wybraliście i czemu ta modna ostatnio czerń?  :wink:

----------


## stingeros

> *stingeros* dachówka Goeteborg Creatona to dachówka cementowa a nie ceramika. Tak gwoli wyjaśnienia. Z ich cementowych to chyba jedyna która ma tą powłokę a'la glazura. Jaki kolor wybraliście i czemu ta modna ostatnio czerń?


Nigdzie nie pisałem, że mam ceramiczną tylko dachówka a nie blacha  :Smile:  Kolor Grafit...taka moda. 
P.S. Wiecie czym różni się dachówka cementowa od ceramicznej? Ceną oraz gwarancją. Ceramiczna jest dwa razy droższa i ma gwarancję np. 50lat a ja mam "tylko" 30lat  :Smile:  Chciałbym zobaczyć klientów, którzy chwalą się swoją ceramiką i gwarą za 40 lat hehe. Nikt nie będzie takich rzeczy pamiętał. Cementowa też jest luksio.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ceną oraz gwarancją.


Czytałeś warunki gwarancji? Tak producenci blachy wszelakiej jak i dachówek cementowych chwalą się fafdziesiętoma latami gwarancji jednocześnie umieszczając w karcie takie zapisy, których praktycznie nikt nie spelnia. Bo nie wie albo zapomina - np. że trzeba zarejestrować gwarancję na stronie gwaranta bo inaczej jest tylko 5 lat. Czy np. wymóg stosowania wszystkich akcesoriów od gwaranta - a co, jak nie ma np. kominka do rekuperacji albo zbyt małe? A no gwarancja jest w całości nieważna. 

https://www.creaton.pl/pl-PL/downloa...c-4a598af81f3f

----------


## stingeros

> Czytałeś warunki gwarancji? Tak producenci blachy wszelakiej jak i dachówek cementowych chwalą się fafdziesiętoma latami gwarancji jednocześnie umieszczając w karcie takie zapisy, których praktycznie nikt nie spelnia. Bo nie wie albo zapomina - np. że trzeba zarejestrować gwarancję na stronie gwaranta bo inaczej jest tylko 5 lat. Czy np. wymóg stosowania wszystkich akcesoriów od gwaranta - a co, jak nie ma np. kominka do rekuperacji albo zbyt małe? A no gwarancja jest w całości nieważna. 
> 
> https://www.creaton.pl/pl-PL/downloa...c-4a598af81f3f


Akurat tak się składa, że mam pełną gwarę bo faktycznie tylko 5 lat jak nie wyczaisz. Brałem pełny system z creatona więc mam nadzieję uniknąć kruczków gwarancyjnych.
P.s. mam nadzieję, nie korzýstać z gwary. Dachówka to nie takie dziadostwo jak elektronika.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

> P.S. Wiecie czym różni się dachówka cementowa od ceramicznej? Ceną oraz gwarancją. Ceramiczna jest dwa razy droższa i ma gwarancję np. 50lat a ja mam "tylko" 30lat  Chciałbym zobaczyć klientów, którzy chwalą się swoją ceramiką i gwarą za 40 lat hehe. Nikt nie będzie takich rzeczy pamiętał. Cementowa też jest luksio.


 no na pewno  :smile:  , tak jak z tymi 15 cm styropianu  :wink:

----------


## Konat77

*Kaizen* ale każdy producent w dachówek ma takie zapisy w gwarancji. Brass w swojej "systemowej" na 15 lat którą się chwali, ma zapis że to obejmuje wybrane elementy i montowane przez ich specjalistów. Najciekawsze są właśnie te wybrane elementy. Poza drabinkami itd to tylko odpowietrzniki instalacji, kominki wentylacyjne, pierścienie uszczelniajace. Czyli jak będziesz chciał zamontować np fotowoltanikę albo panele to sie nie da, bo elementy z odpowiednim przejściem naruszają gwarancje systemową. W Creatonie chodzi o cały system bez wybierania które systemy są w tym uwzględnione. No i u Creatona widziałem odpowiednie elementy pod instalacje nadachowe.

----------


## Janekk1234

Tak się zastanawiam czy ktoś oprócz jakichś wyjątków korzystał kiedyś z gwarancji na materiały budowlane? Co tam może się zepsuć? Co mi po 30 letniej gwarancji na krycie dachu jak za 10 lat albo mniej wszystkie papiery zakupowe pójdą do kosza. Już widzę jak za 20 lat udam się do producenta i on uwzględni taką gwarancję... Dajcie spokój.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Trafione w punkt!

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen* ale każdy producent w dachówek ma takie zapisy w gwarancji.


Możesz zacytować z gwarancji Robena?




> Tak się zastanawiam czy ktoś oprócz jakichś wyjątków korzystał kiedyś z gwarancji na materiały budowlane?


Jakby to nie były wyjątki, to by firma poszła z torbami. Było trochę takich przypadków opisywanych na FM - np. tutaj

Pewnie, że gwarancja nie jest kwestia najważniejszą. Jednak stanowi IMO dobre źródło informacji o jakości produktu i jego trwałości. Jak np. jest warunek corocznego mycia i robienia przeglądu to znaczy dla mnie, że jest to produkt dla pracowitych i bez dbania ulegnie zniszczeniu.
A jak producent robi podchody typu konieczność zarejestrowania gwarancji w dwa tygodnie od nabycia żeby była ona na 30 lat to dla mnie informacja, że to gwarancja wymyślona przez dział marketingu nie jest to deklaracja działu technicznego a marketing liczy na to, że mało kto zarejestruje. Ale na reklamach można walić wielkie 30 LAT GWARANCJI.

----------


## Regius

> *Kaizen* ale każdy producent w dachówek ma takie zapisy w gwarancji. Brass w swojej "systemowej" na 15 lat którą się chwali, ma zapis że to obejmuje wybrane elementy i montowane przez ich specjalistów. Najciekawsze są właśnie te wybrane elementy. Poza drabinkami itd to tylko odpowietrzniki instalacji, kominki wentylacyjne, pierścienie uszczelniajace. Czyli jak będziesz chciał zamontować np fotowoltanikę albo panele to sie nie da, bo elementy z odpowiednim przejściem naruszają gwarancje systemową. W Creatonie chodzi o cały system bez wybierania które systemy są w tym uwzględnione. No i u Creatona widziałem odpowiednie elementy pod instalacje nadachowe.


Podejrzewam, że gwarancja to pic na wodę, ale mimo wszystko, żeby spać spokojnie kupiłem akurat Braas'a ze względu na warunki gwarancyjne (i kolor). W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji pokrywają koszty, transportu, wymiany dachówki, itp.

https://www.monier.pl/fileadmin/bu-f..._gwarancja.pdf

----------


## Kaizen

> Podejrzewam, że gwarancja to pic na wodę, ale mimo wszystko, żeby spać spokojnie kupiłem akurat Braas'a ze względu na warunki gwarancyjne (i kolor). W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji pokrywają koszty, transportu, wymiany dachówki, itp.


No właśnie tu masz haczyk. Masz standardowo "w okresie tym wydajemy bezpłatnie *loco zakład* ". A tylko dodatkowa gwarancja od mrozu (przy ceramicznej tylko na 5 lat) obejmuje transport. Czyli jak zacznie łuszczyć się powłoka - nie masz ani transportu, ani montażu - tylko materiał do odebrania w zakładzie.

----------


## Regius

Heh, teraz dopiero doczytałem (wyrwałeś mnie z błogiej nieświadomości) ... sprytnie wpletli tam te 5 lat. Wygląda troszkę nawet na celowe wprowadzenie w błąd (sprzedawca też był przekonany o obowiązywaniu dodatkowej gwarancji w okresie 20 lat). 

Ale trudno ... naturalny kolor Braas'a i tak mi się bardziej podobał niż w przypadku Koramic'a.

----------


## stingeros

Cze. Dawno mnie nie było a mieszkam też już kilka miesięcy. Pamiętam, że komuś obiecałem napisać i wysłać zdjęcie jak zrobię całe schody i zmieszczę się w 3tyś  :Smile:  Zdjęcie poniżej a koszt wykonania to 2300zł (materiał i praca własna). U stolarzy ok 8000-10000 za takie same. Schody całe bukowe z balustradą. Brakuje jeszcze zaakrylować w szparach między listwami ozdobnymi. Powodzenia w wydatkach  :Smile:  P.s. NO HEJT.

----------


## turalyon

Brawo Ty! W dzisiejszych czasach niestety robocizna jest bardzo droga

----------


## booot

Nie wiem jakim cudem zrobileś to za 2300 z buku jak sam jeden stopien surowy kosztuje najtaniej 120zł, a gdzie podstopnice, listwy, balustrada, slupki, pianki, kołki, i mega drogie lakiery jeśli ma to być przynajmniej na kilka lat. Jeśli to są schody samonośne to już w ogole cuda na kiju.

----------


## stingeros

> Nie wiem jakim cudem zrobileś to za 2300 z buku jak sam jeden stopien surowy kosztuje najtaniej 120zł, a gdzie podstopnice, listwy, balustrada, slupki, pianki, kołki, i mega drogie lakiery jeśli ma to być przynajmniej na kilka lat. Jeśli to są schody samonośne to już w ogole cuda na kiju.


Da się. Stopnie po 73zł. Dąb był po 99zl. Podstopnice z paneli (nikt się nie kapnął). Listwy mdf 200zł. Zeszlý 2 pianki i 80szt kolków do stopni. Lakier hartzlack 200zł malowany 3 razy. Lakier bialy specjalny do drewna.... Sam sie zdziwiłem, że materiał jest dość tani. Robocizna kosztuje 2 razy więcej, dlatego robiłem sam.

----------


## cactus

Ja nie wiem gdzie ty kupowałeś te stopnie. Ja byłem w najtanszej w regionie stolarni która zaopatruje duży procent wykonawców schodów w regionie i tam buk 1m x 30cm x 4cm kosztował dokładnie 110zł. Chyba że masz ciensze stopnice ale to już nie jest standardowy zalecany materiał. Różna jest też jakość klejów którymi łączą lamele stopnia ale to już wyjdzie po latach albo po pierwszej zimie kiedy zmieni sie wilgotnosc w domu diametralnie. Nawet odchudzona stopnica (35mm) w casto kosztuje ponad 140zł: https://www.castorama.pl/stopien-bukowy-kornik-1200-x-300-x-35-mm-id-19543.html
Rozmawiałem też z pracownikami gościa który robił mi schody i mówili że materiał na schody to okolo połowa ich kosztow. Czyli typowe schody za ktore chcą 10-12tyś kosztuje ich materiał ok 5tyś. Oczywiście podstopnice drewniane, tak samo jak listewki i slupy. 
Panele i mdf moze wyglądają tak samo ( z daleka) ale zobaczysz co im sie stanie po paru umyciach, strasznie ciagną wilgoć a silikon i akryl tego nie zabezpieczy na dłuzej. 
PRzygotowanie stopnic na wymiar, doszlifowanie, przygotowanie słupów, lakierowanie wszystkie 4 razy, suszarnia itp To wszystko trwa masę godzin i  potem jeszcze montaż - u mnie praktycznie poltorej dniowki dwuosobowa ekipa. Stolarze mało nie zarabiają ale uważam że te 3tyś ktore mają na czysto po odliczeniu podatkow itp to uczciwa cena za tą robote.

----------


## robos2234

1. cofnąłbym nadproże okien aby móc je ocieplić ( oczywiście kierownik budowy powinien to zrobić )a tak ocieplone tylko pomiędzy systemowymi nadprożami i 2cm między roletą
2. nie montował bym pompy ciepła powietrznej teraz tylko gruntówkę ( Panasonic T-Cap)
3. położyłem papę na chudziak nie robiłbym tego 2 raz teraz boje się że coś może śmierdzieć ( chociaż na razie nic nie śmierdzi ale...)
4. nigdy więcej tarasu nad garażem straszne koszta 
5. zrobiłbym tynk CW plus gładź wyjdzie taniej niż gipsowy plus gładź
6. na spokojnie bym się zastanowił co i jak ma byc zrobione w domu bo później przestawiliśy parę ścianek i znowu koszta
7. nie wiem czym ocieplić dach  :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

Jeden stopień fakt 120zl taniej można ale na pewno duże znajomości. Sam też 2 lata temu wykonałem schody do 3 tys. Firmy liczyły od 7 do 11 tys za wykonanie schodów zabiegowych.   Kumpel pół roku temu dał 12 tys z balustrada z buku małopolska.

----------


## libra100

"nie montował bym pompy ciepła powietrznej teraz tylko gruntówkę ( Panasonic T-Cap)"

Bo?

----------


## pablowaw

> Da się. Stopnie po 73zł. Dąb był po 99zl. Podstopnice z paneli (nikt się nie kapnął). Listwy mdf 200zł. Zeszlý 2 pianki i 80szt kolków do stopni. Lakier hartzlack 200zł malowany 3 razy. Lakier bialy specjalny do drewna.... Sam sie zdziwiłem, że materiał jest dość tani. Robocizna kosztuje 2 razy więcej, dlatego robiłem sam.


Brawo dla Ciebie kolego. Myślę, że wielu ma schody zrobione tak samo lub nawet gorzej niż Ty a zapłaciło "firmie" powyżej 10 tyś.




> Ps nie nazwałbym budujących samemu szczęśliwcami. Oni poświęcili masę czasu swojego, swojej rodziny, zdrowia żeby zyskać parę złotych których nie zapłacili komuś. Widziałem wpisu na forum ludzi którzy łopata ściągali humus co by na koparce zaoszczędzić , nie myśląc przy tym o swoim kręgosłupie. 
> Dla mnie rachunek jest prosty jeżeli ktoś kto przyjdzie zrobić robote w krótszym czasie i pewnie lepiej niż ja który musiałbym się pałować z czymś dłużej, dokupić narzędzia itd. to wolałem zamiast ten dluzszy czas marnować na własną pracę na budowie , poświęcić go swojej pracy zawodowej i zarobić wiecej tak że wystarczyło na to żeby zapłacić fachowcom


Ty byś nie nazwał, a ktoś inny by nazwał. A jak ktoś pracuje zawodowo po 16h, żeby zarobić na dom to też poświęca czas swój, swojej rodziny i zdrowie...
Niektórzy zamiast poświęcić czas pracy zawodowej lubią sobie zrobić taką odskocznie i popracować w innej branży.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Nie wiem jakim cudem zrobileś to za 2300 z buku jak sam jeden stopien surowy kosztuje najtaniej 120zł, a gdzie podstopnice, listwy, balustrada, slupki, pianki, kołki, i mega drogie lakiery jeśli ma to być przynajmniej na kilka lat. Jeśli to są schody samonośne to już w ogole cuda na kiju.


Paaanie... Tutaj ludzie mogą napisać, co tylko im się rzewnie podoba...
Poszedł do lasu, ściął buka, na krajzedze pociął na deski, wysuszył, postukał, popukał, płyty MDF białe sam sobie z mleka zrobił i MASZ PAN SCHODY JAK TA LALA! Balustrada z tych drągów, co nimi strop podpierali...
I się nie ma co kłócić. Tutaj multum jest takich aparatów, co to dom za grosze postawili. A terakotę ze szwagrem w jeden dzień położyli, przy okazji wiercenia otworów na gniazdka. :wink: 
Aaaa.. bo bym był zapomniał...
Po budowie jeszcze Passata B5 kupił, z przebiegiem 180 tys. km. po okazyjnej cenie  :wink:

----------


## redbox

> Paaanie... Tutaj ludzie mogą napisać, co tylko im się rzewnie podoba...
> Poszedł do lasu, ściął buka, na krajzedze pociął na deski, wysuszył, postukał, popukał, płyty MDF białe sam sobie z mleka zrobił i MASZ PAN SCHODY JAK TA LALA! Balustrada z tych drągów, co nimi strop podpierali...
> I się nie ma co kłócić. Tutaj multum jest takich aparatów, co to dom za grosze postawili. A terakotę ze szwagrem w jeden dzień położyli, przy okazji wiercenia otworów na gniazdka.
> Aaaa.. bo bym był zapomniał...
> Po budowie jeszcze Passata B5 kupił, z przebiegiem 180 tys. km. po okazyjnej cenie


ale was dupa piecze ze ktos zbudował dom taniej niz wy  :big grin:

----------


## Nurek_

Nikogo dupa nie piecze tylko temat jest za ile realnie można zbudować dom. I nie kosztuje to na pewno 80 tyś SSZ, jak niektórzy piszą.

Jak zaczynałem budowę to tez mi się wydawało, że za 300 tys zamieszkam i jeszcze garaż i działkę ogarnę. I dobrze, ze z taką kasą nie zacząłem budowy, bo już widzę że na pewno tyle nie starczy. Jak bym nie miał solidnego zapasu, to dopiero wtedy by mnie dupa piekła...

----------


## Frofo007

> ale was dupa piecze ze ktos zbudował dom taniej niz wy


Nie, po prostu ludzie podają jakieś śmieszne kwoty a okazuje się, że budowali od A do Z sami z pomocą rodziny, wujek miał koparkę, teść tartak a cała budowa miała miejsce 10 lat temu. To wprowadza innych ludzi w błąd.

Jeśli cena jest niska to znaczy, że coś kosztem czegoś - albo robocizna własna albo materiały z najniższej półki.

----------


## katka

> ale was dupa piecze ze ktos zbudował dom taniej niz wy


W normalnym świecie ludzi “dupa piecze” , że ktoś wydał kupe kasy na budowe i go było stać na luksusy. No ale już mówili, że to chory kraj  :wink: .

----------


## Misterhajt

W normalnym świecie, ludzi dupa z tego powodu nie piecze, że ktoś wydał więcej na luksusy.
W Polsce, i owszem.
Pewnie chciałaś napisać to samo, ale coś tam po drodze pomieszałaś  :wink:

----------


## brazylia29

Jasne ,że da sie się takie schody zrobić za 2300, trzeba tylko dobrze poszukać .Kupić w tartaku i dać do stolarni do obróbki. Jeden wybuduje dom za 700tyś ,wezmie firmę i postawi od a do z bo mu zwisa bo ma parę milionów na koncie i nie liczy kosztów a są tacy co wybudują ten sam dom za 350 tyś bo zrobili wszystko systemem gospodarczym i poświęcili dużo czasu na budowę .

----------


## Misterhajt

> Jasne ,że da sie się takie schody zrobić za 2300, trzeba tylko dobrze poszukać .Kupić w tartaku i dać do stolarni do obróbki. .


Taaa... jasne...
I jeszcze najlepiej, jak szwagier ma tę stolarnię i obróbkę za darmo zrobi...

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeden wybuduje dom za 700tyś ,wezmie firmę i postawi od a do z bo mu zwisa bo ma parę milionów na koncie i nie liczy kosztów a są tacy co wybudują ten sam dom za 350 tyś bo zrobili wszystko systemem gospodarczym i poświęcili dużo czasu na budowę .


Tylko pomyśl w ten sposób, że budowlaniec nie zarabia nie wiadomo ile kasy. Podczas mojej budowy wychodziło im różnie, ale np. przy stanie surowym, elewacji było to około 4tyś za miesiąc normalnej pracy po 8h dziennie z 2 dniami w tygodniu wolnymi (ogólnie to zarobili więcej bo robili nawet 12h i w soboty (szacun)). Czyli dajmy na to, że 4tyś zarabia taki budowlaniec, no ale musi mieć jakieś narzędzia, które się zużywają, często dojazdy do klienta to nie 10 kilometrów a kilkadziesiąt (koszt paliwa) i taki budowlaniec ma fach w ręku - czyli zrobi daną pracę dużo szybciej niż ktoś kto daną rzecz robi pierwszy raz.
Także jeśli mówimy o "oszczędności" budowy systemem gospodarczym to już zależy ile kogoś praca jest warta. Mi by się nie opłacało np. robić elewacji bo robiąc ją pierwszy raz zaoszczędziłbym może 3tyś za miesiąc mojej pracy na budowie. Pracując w swojej branży zarobię więcej. Część rzeczy robiłem sam po pracy bo nie miałem możliwości w tym czasie "dorobić więcej", ale to były rzeczy, które mi się finansowo opłacały, ale nie ma też ich jakoś bardzo dużo. Robiąc samemu to co się opłaca można zaoszczędzić kilkadziesiąt tyś. Także nie ma takiej opcji, że jeden wybuduje dom za 700tyś a drugi taki sam dom za 350tyś. Wszystko zależy od jakości materiałów oraz zastosowanych rozwiązań.

Miałem kosztorys realny domu, który buduje (projekt gotowy) i opiewał on na kwotę 450tyś, u mnie wyjdzie około 700tyś. Czy to oznacza, że jestem głupi i płaciłem wykonawcą tysiaka za dzień pracy? Nie, takie rzeczy robiłem sam (np. wentylacja mechaniczna), gro kosztów u mnie to materiały i zastosowane rozwiązania. Mam system inteligentnego domu, wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperacją, rolety zewnętrzne, parapety granitowe, tynk na elewacji Caparol Carbopor a np. w łazience baterię podtynkową termostatyczną Grohe (koszt 2000zł) + cyrkulacja. Ktoś powie, że kupił baterię za 2tyś i nic dziwnego, że dom kosztował 700tyś. Otóż moim zdaniem mnie nie stać aby kupować badziew. Mam szambo i zależało mi aby podczas brania prysznica możliwie szybko leciała ciepła woda bo po jakimś czasie zwróci mi się ta bateria w postaci niższych rachunków za wodę, podgrzanie jej oraz za szambo. Ponadto ta bateria ma 10 lat gwarancji producenta a ponieważ jest podtynkowa (czyli zamontowana pod kaflami) jej ewentualna awaria oznaczałaby spore koszta. Do tego wszystkiego dochodzi zwykły komfort - fajnie wejść pod prysznic, odkręcić wodę i mieć ją szybko ciepła i w odpowiedniej temperaturze nie musząc bawić się każdorazowo w ustawienia tych parametrów.

Także ja bym podzielił jeśli już ludzi na 2 grupy:

1. Budują dom za 350tyś robiąc większość prac samemu, przy zastosowaniu mało komfortowych rozwiązań oraz niskiej jakości materiałów.
W konsekwencji cierpi komfort eksploatacji budynku, człowiek taki nie ma świadomości, że w czasie pracy na budowie zarobiłby np. 100tyś PLN, czyli jego dom kosztował go jednak 450tyś. Natomiast z uwagi na zastosowane materiały i rozwiązania dom taki jest drogi w eksploatacji oraz podatny na awarie.

2. Budują dom za 700tyś z dobrej jakości materiałów. Ekipy robią prace, których nie opłaca się wykonać samemu. Stosują rozwiązania podnoszące komfort oraz energooszczędność. Nie tracą czasu na palenie w piecu, tylko w tym czasie zarabiają kasę robiąc jakąś fuchę. Zamiast wysokich rachunków płacą niskie rachunki. Ich dom jest mało awaryjny i komfortowy.

Po 20-30 latach uważam, że obie grupy ludzi na dom wydadzą podobną kwotę. Ta pierwsza grupa będzie dokładać kasę w postaci wyższych rachunków za media i remonty w stosunku do grupy drugiej. Oczywiście grupa druga wyjdzie na tym lepiej bo przez te 20-30 lat będzie żyła w bardziej komfortowych warunkach. A na stare lata grupie pierwszej przyjdzie remont dachu (z blachodachówki) natomiast grupie drugiej taki remont obciąży kieszeń dopiero przyszłych użytkowników nieruchomości  :wink: 

Dlaczego tak się rozpisuje na ten temat? Bo mam wrażenie, że osoby, które budują domy "za 80tyś" mają mnie za kompletnego kretyna, który dał się wydymać bez mydła bo kupił np. dobrej jakości dachówkę ceramiczną a oni blachę za pół tej ceny. Otóż ja uważam, że o tym kto dał się wydymać pokaże czas i kalkulator poniesionych nakładów. Natomiast komfort trudno jest podliczyć - ile warte jest mieszkanie np. 30 lat w komfortowym domu. Ja bym dopłacił około 500zł miesięcznie aby mieszkać wraz z rodziną w komfortowych warunkach. 500zł mc to jest 180tyś przez 30 lat.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Tylko pomyśl w ten sposób, że budowlaniec nie zarabia nie wiadomo ile kasy. Podczas mojej budowy wychodziło im różnie, ale np. przy stanie surowym, elewacji było to około 4tyś za miesiąc normalnej pracy po 8h dziennie z 2 dniami w tygodniu wolnymi (ogólnie to zarobili więcej bo robili nawet 12h i w soboty (szacun)). Czyli dajmy na to, że 4tyś zarabia taki budowlaniec, no ale musi mieć jakieś narzędzia, które się zużywają, często dojazdy do klienta to nie 10 kilometrów a kilkadziesiąt (koszt paliwa) i taki budowlaniec ma fach w ręku - czyli zrobi daną pracę dużo szybciej niż ktoś kto daną rzecz robi pierwszy raz.
> Także jeśli mówimy o "oszczędności" budowy systemem gospodarczym to już zależy ile kogoś praca jest warta. Mi by się nie opłacało np. robić elewacji bo robiąc ją pierwszy raz zaoszczędziłbym może 3tyś za miesiąc mojej pracy na budowie. Pracując w swojej branży zarobię więcej. Część rzeczy robiłem sam po pracy bo nie miałem możliwości w tym czasie "dorobić więcej", ale to były rzeczy, które mi się finansowo opłacały, ale nie ma też ich jakoś bardzo dużo. Robiąc samemu to co się opłaca można zaoszczędzić kilkadziesiąt tyś. Także nie ma takiej opcji, że jeden wybuduje dom za 700tyś a drugi taki sam dom za 350tyś. Wszystko zależy od jakości materiałów oraz zastosowanych rozwiązań.
> 
> Miałem kosztorys realny domu, który buduje (projekt gotowy) i opiewał on na kwotę 450tyś, u mnie wyjdzie około 700tyś. Czy to oznacza, że jestem głupi i płaciłem wykonawcą tysiaka za dzień pracy? Nie, takie rzeczy robiłem sam (np. wentylacja mechaniczna), gro kosztów u mnie to materiały i zastosowane rozwiązania. Mam system inteligentnego domu, wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperacją, rolety zewnętrzne, parapety granitowe, tynk na elewacji Caparol Carbopor a np. w łazience baterię podtynkową termostatyczną Grohe (koszt 2000zł) + cyrkulacja. Ktoś powie, że kupił baterię za 2tyś i nic dziwnego, że dom kosztował 700tyś. Otóż moim zdaniem mnie nie stać aby kupować badziew. Mam szambo i zależało mi aby podczas brania prysznica możliwie szybko leciała ciepła woda bo po jakimś czasie zwróci mi się ta bateria w postaci niższych rachunków za wodę, podgrzanie jej oraz za szambo. Ponadto ta bateria ma 10 lat gwarancji producenta a ponieważ jest podtynkowa (czyli zamontowana pod kaflami) jej ewentualna awaria oznaczałaby spore koszta. Do tego wszystkiego dochodzi zwykły komfort - fajnie wejść pod prysznic, odkręcić wodę i mieć ją szybko ciepła i w odpowiedniej temperaturze nie musząc bawić się każdorazowo w ustawienia tych parametrów.
> 
> Także ja bym podzielił jeśli już ludzi na 2 grupy:
> 
> 1. Budują dom za 350tyś robiąc większość prac samemu, przy zastosowaniu mało komfortowych rozwiązań oraz niskiej jakości materiałów.
> W konsekwencji cierpi komfort eksploatacji budynku, człowiek taki nie ma świadomości, że w czasie pracy na budowie zarobiłby np. 100tyś PLN, czyli jego dom kosztował go jednak 450tyś. Natomiast z uwagi na zastosowane materiały i rozwiązania dom taki jest drogi w eksploatacji oraz podatny na awarie.
> ...


Trochę racji masz ale... 
Dla mnie np. niska jakość materiałów, to drewno, które stosowałeś na dach, bo na 100% jest ono najsłabszym elementem konstrukcyjnym Twojego domu i co da dachówka na 100lat jak dach będziesz musiał wymienić po 50, WM to też dla mnie minus itp. itd. 
Moja budowa wyjdzie sporo więcej od Twojej, ale nie zawsze Ci, którzy wybudowali się tanio mają gorzej. Mają po prostu inaczej, a czasami nawet lepiej!
Gdybym jeszcze raz miał się w życiu budować też zaoszczędził bym sporo, na projekcie, trochę na materiałach. Zaczynając budowę nie miałem o niej żadnego pojęcia, więc dla bezpieczeństwa stosowałem wszystko z wyższej półki, a teraz jak sobie pomyślę to nie zawsze było to konieczne.
A niektóre rzeczy wręcz niemiłosiernie mnie wkur.... Mam np. okna renomowanego producenta za ponad 70tys. zł., a chodzą one tragicznie (będę je reklamował) i drugi raz na 100% bym już takich nie kupił. A ktoś mógł kupić tańsze, lżejsze i mogą chodzić mu idealnie. Jeden kupi jakaś drogą hydroizolacje na bazie wody, a ktoś inny najtańszą na bazie ropy i znów ta drugą będzie lepsza. 
Generalnie fajnie, że są osoby, które są w stanie tanio się wybudować. Dają one nadzieję innym, że też kiedyś będą mieszkać w domu, mimo często średnich dochodów.
To co mogę polecić to unikanie kredytów w bankach na długie lata. Mi udaje się to dzięki hurtowniom budowlanym, gdzie na płatności mam rok i więcej czasu. Daje to okres na zarobienie pieniędzy i potem jakoś się to kręci  :wink: 
 Jedynie na majstrów trzeba mieć w miarę płynność bo to często jednoosobowe firmy i muszą z czegoś żyć.
Także trochę kombinacji i jakoś da się radę to ogarnąć  :smile:  
I tego każdemu życzę z Was życzę, byście zarabiali, kombinowali, sami od rana do nocy pracowali na budowie lub każdy z Was robił co tam jeszcze potrafi, ale żeby finalnie Wam wszystko wyszło! A nawet jak czasami coś pójdzie nie tak to pamiętajcie, że po każdej porażce człowiek wraca silniejszy!

----------


## marcin225

Niepotrzebnie się rozpisujesz bo to i tak nie trafia do osób które za pół darmo wybudowały. Najwyżej ci którzy są przed budową mogą się zastanowić czy faktycznie uda im się zrobić tak tanio jak niektórzy tu podają.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ale to chyba oczywiste że jak ktoś bardzo dobrze zarabia i może "dorabiać" poza pracą będzie wolał to robić niż samemu robić za "robotnika" na własnej budowie i być na tym tak naprawdę ... stratny ...

Większość też nie chce robić czegoś czego nigdy nie robili , bo często takie "eksperymenty" później dużo kosztują czasu i pieniędzy ...

U nas większość prac zlecałem innym. Moim zadaniem było znalezienie wykonawców , podwykonawców , dostawców i negocjacje cen.
Tutaj można naprawdę dużo zaoszczędzić , tyle że wymaga to pewnego zaangażowania i pewnej ... wiedzy 

Nie zawsze tani wykonawca to zły wykonawca , tak samo najdroższy nie oznacza najlepszy ...

My wybudowaliśmy tanio.  Pracy własnej dość mało.

Każdy etap kontrolowałem i sprawdzałem. Materiały starałem się sam zamawiać i liczyć ilość..

----------


## dwiecegly

Trzeba jasno napisać że teraz takie cos jak negocjacja z wykonawcami nie istnieje. Jak ktoś się próbuje targować to rzucają sluchawką. Za mało ekip, za dużo budów. Wykonawcy mają w d... klineta, bo czeka na nich kilkunastu innych chętnych. Ja na brukarza czekam prawie dwa lata, bo pierwszy się zwinął, drugi po pol roku stwierdził że nie robi już prywatnych podjazdow do 200m bo woli ulice i parki po iles tma set metrow, a trzeci mnie zbywa od miesięcy. Nigdy sie z nimi nie targowałem...

----------


## Janekk1234

Czekać 2 lata na brukarza to gdzie ty mieszkasz? Na Grenlandii?
Zajrzyj na olx i zleć tą robotę. Nic prostszego.

----------


## Frofo007

> Dla mnie np. niska jakość materiałów, to drewno, które stosowałeś na dach, bo na 100% jest ono najsłabszym elementem konstrukcyjnym Twojego domu i co da dachówka na 100lat jak dach będziesz musiał wymienić po 50!


Mnie za 50 lat już pewnie nie będzie więc nie bardzo mnie obchodzi żywotność materiałów przekraczająca moją żywotność  :wink:  Poza tym być może o ile więźba będzie miała dobre warunki to przetrwa więcej lat.




> A niektóre rzeczy wręcz niemiłosiernie mnie wkur.... Mam np. okna renomowanego producenta za ponad 70tys. zł., a chodzą one tragicznie ... A ktoś mógł kupić tańsze, lżejsze i mogą chodzić mu idealnie


No tak, nie zawsze większa kasa oznacza, że coś jest lepsze, ale zazwyczaj jest poza pewnymi wyjątkami. Uwierz mi, że gdybyś budował z materiałów tanich to byłaby dużo większa szansa, że z czegoś nie będziesz zadowolony. Tylko jak ktoś kupi coś tanio to nie narzeka na forum, że kupił tanio i nie jest zadowolony. Narzekają zazwyczaj ludzie, którzy kupią coś drogo, spodziewając się wysokiej jakości a otrzymają szrot. Przy zakupach też trzeba sporo czasu poświęcić aby wybrać mądrze bo wiadomo, że jak ktoś kupi garnki za 5tyś z tej firmy co sprzedaje je starszym ludziom to nie koniecznie za tymi pieniędzmi idzie jakość. Dlatego kupując okna sprawdza się jaki to profil, jakie ma opinie w internecie itd. W zasadzie kupując wszystkie "grubsze" sprawy ja tak robiłem i fakt, też się nie ustrzegłem przed złym wyborem bo np. z drzwi nie jestem zadowolony. Jednak gdybym kupił drzwi 3 razy tańsze byłaby pewnie jeszcze większa szansa, że trafię na coś co nie spełni moich oczekiwań.

----------


## Frofo007

> Czekać 2 lata na brukarza to gdzie ty mieszkasz? Na Grenlandii?
> Zajrzyj na olx i zleć tą robotę. Nic prostszego.


Kiedy się budowałeś i gdzie? Jaką miałeś cenę? Teraz w sprawie kostki brukowej dzwoniłem do około 5 firm z OLX + kilku z Google. Tylko jedna firma w ogóle raczyła zrobić wycenę - cena 110zł za m2 sama robocizna, do tego dochodzi kruszywo, obrzeża, kostka itp. Pierwszy termin za 11 miesięcy.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Kiedy się budowałeś i gdzie? Jaką miałeś cenę? Teraz w sprawie kostki brukowej dzwoniłem do około 5 firm z OLX + kilku z Google. Tylko jedna firma w ogóle raczyła zrobić wycenę - cena 110zł za m2 sama robocizna, do tego dochodzi kruszywo, obrzeża, kostka itp. Pierwszy termin za 11 miesięcy.


Buduję teraz. Toruń. Nie mam żadnych problemów ze znalezieniem ekip. Kilka z ogłoszeń, kilka znanych z osiedla.
Akurat układanie kostki mam zaklepane u kolegi kolegi. Już ze 3 razy dzwonił kiedy będzie ta robota.

A ty gdzie się budujesz że trzeba rok czekać na ułożenie kostki?

----------


## vvvv

> Trzeba jasno napisać że teraz takie cos jak negocjacja z wykonawcami nie istnieje. Jak ktoś się próbuje targować to rzucają sluchawką. Za mało ekip, za dużo budów. Wykonawcy mają w d... klineta, bo czeka na nich kilkunastu innych chętnych. Ja na brukarza czekam prawie dwa lata, bo pierwszy się zwinął, drugi po pol roku stwierdził że nie robi już prywatnych podjazdow do 200m bo woli ulice i parki po iles tma set metrow, a trzeci mnie zbywa od miesięcy. Nigdy sie z nimi nie targowałem...


A ocieplenie i elewacje? Szok co się dzieje, a śmieszny program "czyste powietrze" jeszcze nie ruszył.

----------


## Frofo007

> A ty gdzie się budujesz że trzeba rok czekać na ułożenie kostki?


Szczecin, u nas na wszystko trzeba czekać :/

----------


## Janekk1234

> Szczecin, u nas na wszystko trzeba czekać :/


wysłałem jakieś 10 zapytań z olx o cenę i termin. Zobaczymy  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

Hehe powodzenia, podziel się wynikami, jak coś znajdziesz to biorę  :big grin:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Hehe powodzenia, podziel się wynikami, jak coś znajdziesz to biorę


Mam pierwsze trzy odpowiedzi. 
Jeden ma termin wolny, nie napisał kiedy dokładnie. Cena 55pln za m2. 
Drugi fachowiec ma termin na sierpień ( 2019)  :wink:  cena 70pln za m2.
Trzeci kazał dzwonić...

----------


## Frofo007

Podasz namiary na PW? Ja dziś rozmawiałem z 4 firmami i umówiłem się na przyszły tydzień na wycenę. Jakieś 2mc temu też tak zrobiłem to każdy znalazł jakiś powód aby się wykręcić i przyjechał tylko jeden dając zaporową cenę i termin.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Szczecin, u nas na wszystko trzeba czekać :/


 To wszystko wyjaśnia, niedaleko do granicy  a tam ceny w walucie europejskiej. Odnośnie ocieplenia to w Małopolsce czeka się rok chyba że extra zapłacisz. Pracowników brak. Młody jak przychodzi to na początek chce na rękę 3 . Takie czasy.

----------


## Busters

Jesli szef ma 10tys to dlaczego mlody mialby nie miec 3? Taki mlody przewaznie najbardziej zasuwa i nie rozumiem dlaczego mialby byc wyzyskiwany

----------


## marcin225

> Jesli szef ma 10tys to dlaczego mlody mialby nie miec 3? Taki mlody przewaznie najbardziej zasuwa i nie rozumiem dlaczego mialby byc wyzyskiwany


Widać nigdy firmy nie pyowadziłeś.  Młody niczym nie ryzykuje A szef całym majątkiem. Zresztą w budowlance pensje się od 3 zaczynają obecnie.

----------


## wikta13

> Jasne ,że da sie się takie schody zrobić za 2300, trzeba tylko dobrze poszukać .Kupić w tartaku i dać do stolarni do obróbki.


Chciałabym w Warszawie znaleźć taką firmę, która zrobi mi za tyle schody... najtaniej 10 tysięcy usłyszeliśmy.

----------


## brazylia29

> Chciałabym w Warszawie znaleźć taką firmę, która zrobi mi za tyle schody... najtaniej 10 tysięcy usłyszeliśmy.


Firma musi zarobić ,tyle kosztują schody wykonane własnoręcznie,trzeba tylko materiał znależć w dobrej cenie ,bo wiadomo jest boom budowlany i każdy chce z inwestora wycisnąć ile się da.

----------


## Busters

> Widać nigdy firmy nie pyowadziłeś.  Młody niczym nie ryzykuje A szef całym majątkiem. Zresztą w budowlance pensje się od 3 zaczynają obecnie.


Dziwne bo prowadze od 10lat. Szef ryzykuje dlatego zarabia 10, a nie 3. Niektorzy twierdza ze 3 to duzo gdzie budowlaniec przewaznie tyra na 1,5etatu

----------


## Misterhajt

Trzy tysiące, to rozumiem, że netto i do tego pracownik zarejestrowany?
Pytanie tylko, czy pracodawca odprowadza składki od faktycznej kwoty wynagrodzenia, czy od najniższej krajowej?

Napiszę tak:
Większej patologii, jak branża budowlana, to chyba w tym kraju nie ma! Są jeszcze warsztaty samochodowe, które jak ognia unikają płacenia podatków, ale to jednak nie ta skala.
Mam nadzieję, że w końcu tym "firmom" Zenek&Spółka, rząd dobierze się do tyłka i zyskają na tym uczciwi przedsiębiorcy (są jeszcze tacy w budowlance?). Bo to, co oni uskuteczniają, jak migają się od płacenia podatków i wykorzystują "roboli" płacąc im 120 zł. dniówki, w szarej strefie, sami budując sobie domy, to jest zwykłe sukinsyństwo! 
Rząd szuka pieniędzy na 500+?
Niech się weźmie za budowlankę i warsztaty samochodowe - tam są nieopodatkowane miliardy  :mad:

----------


## Busters

To ciekawe ile wtedy kosztowalby dom :d

Ja tam zaczalbym od lekarzy, chociaz za nich troche sie juz wzieli

----------


## Misterhajt

> To ciekawe ile wtedy kosztowalby dom :d


Nie drożej. Byłaby uczciwa konkurencja.
I szef, zamiast zarabiać na krzywdzie "roboli", zadowoliłby się tymi rzeczonymi 10-cioma tysiącami, a gdyby zaczął być uczciwy wobec inwestorów i pracowników, zarobiłby więcej.

Lekarze to pikuś - nie ta skala.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Nie drożej. Byłaby uczciwa konkurencja.
> I szef, zamiast zarabiać na krzywdzie "roboli", zadowoliłby się tymi rzeczonymi 10-cioma tysiącami, a gdyby zaczął być uczciwy wobec inwestorów i pracowników, zarobiłby więcej.
> 
> Lekarze to pikuś - nie ta skala.


Także ja czekam na ustawę, gdzie każdy metr budowy, czy remontu, będzie musiał być udokumentowany fakturą. 
Ty też, jako uczciwy przedsiębiorca, powinieneś się z tego cieszyć, nieprawdaż?

A co z tymi, którzy własnymi siłami budują?
Faktury na materiały, daty na fakturach i wtedy się zobaczy, czy cała rodzina budowała ten dom 24/h na dobę, czy też może ekipa, której podatki są obce...

Ja mam sklep i odprowadzam podatki uczciwie. I nienawidzę takich Januszów, kombinatorów. którym wydaje się, że są "mundrzejsi"od innych, bo mogą nie płacić podatków.
Całe szczęście, że ktoś się w Polsce za takich wziął. Bo ja płacę na 500+, na zarobki nie narzekam i tego samego wymagam od innych!

----------


## booot

Z mechanikami to już nie te czasy jak 5 lat temu. Teraz to już rzadkość, że którys chce dopłate jak sie poprosi o FV VAT. Niektorzy dają papier nawet bez pytania. Ostatnio przy wymianie opon, mówie gościowi że nie potrzebuje paragonu a on i tak mi drukuje i tekst "za 10zł się nie wzbogacę" Generalnie panuje strach przed kontrolami w tej branży. Ale wiem że na wsiach jest inaczej i tam wszystko idzie bokiem.
Co do budowlanki to tu jest podatkowe eldorado jeśli chodzi o jednosobowe działalności. Tutaj najczesciej tylko szefu ma działalność oficjalnie i placi sobie zus a reszta ekipy jedzie na lewo. Wystawiają jedną fakture na miesiąc dla ściemy. Fajnie jakby wszyscy płacili uczciwie podatki ale trzeba pamiętać o tym że wtedy budowa malego domu nie będzie kosztować 500tys tylko bliżej miliona.
W ekipach które robią na zewnątrz jest inaczej, bo też się boją np nie ma problemu na fakturę za elewację czy ogrodzenia.

----------


## Frofo007

> Mam nadzieję, że w końcu tym "firmom" Zenek&Spółka, rząd dobierze się do tyłka i zyskają na tym uczciwi przedsiębiorcy (są jeszcze tacy w budowlance?). Bo to, co oni uskuteczniają, jak migają się od płacenia podatków i wykorzystują "roboli" płacąc im 120 zł. dniówki, w szarej strefie, sami budując sobie domy, to jest zwykłe sukinsyństwo!


To co piszesz to jest szczyt głupoty a najgorsze jest to, że większość ludzi myśli podobnie.
Zastanów się na co idą pieniądze, które rząd zabiera przymusem ludziom w postaci podatków - np. 4mld zł idzie na same urzędy pracy a nie znam osobiście osoby, której urząd pracy znalazł dobrą pracę. Wiesz ile kosztowała np. informatyzacja ZUS? 3 mld zł. Portal dla bezdomnych? 50mln zł. Domek dla ptaktów jeżyków, z którego te ptaki nie korzystają? 30tyś zł. Wiesz dlaczego ta kasa jest wydawana bez sensu? Bo ktoś wydaje nie swoje pieniądze na zaspokojenie nie swoich potrzeb. Ty najlepiej wydasz swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze na własne potrzeby a nie urzędnik. Dlatego czym niższe podatki tym lepiej.
Co do wykorzystywania roboli za 120zł dniówki i to na czarno - Ty chyba nie wiesz kim jest robol, który za tyle pracuje na czarno? Zazwyczaj to patologia, która jak wyrwie od szefa zaliczkę to go 2-3 dni w pracy nie będzie a pracuje na czarno bo ma komornika za alimenty i pożyczki "chwilówki". Ale najważniejsze - czy pracodawca kogoś zmusza aby u niego pracował? Czy on pracownikom przystawia do łba pistolet i każe robić na czarno za 120zł dniówki? To pracownik dobrowolnie się zatrudnia i podejmuje pracy a jeśli pracuje na czarno to może następnego dnia nie przyjść, nikt go do pracy za taką kwotę nie zmusza.




> Także ja czekam na ustawę, gdzie każdy metr budowy, czy remontu, będzie musiał być udokumentowany fakturą.


Człowieku skończ tyle pić i przestań pisać takie bzdury.
Każda faktura dokumentowana no i nowy urząd + 10tyś etatów, który to będzie kontrolować? Wiesz ile to będzie kosztować? Wiesz ile to będzie nowych obowiązków dla inwestora (jakby teraz było ich mało)? Co Cię to obchodzi, że ktoś coś kupi/zrobi bez faktury za połowę mniej? W takiej fakturze na normalny VAT jest 23% VAT, 19% podatku dochodowego, koszt księgowości, ZUSu i pracowników. Aby zapłacić pracownikowi 3000zł to właściciel firmy musi wydać na niego około 5500zł. Ty naprawdę chcesz aby robocizna była 2 razy droższa i aby na budowę było stać tylko najbogatszych? Wiesz co w zamian dostaniesz? 13 emerytura+, krowa+ i inne "plusy", czyli w praktyce nic.

Różni nas podstawowe myślenie - ja chce dużooo mniej biurokracji i niskie podatki - bo sam wiem lepiej jak wydać własne pieniądze. Ty natomiast chcesz dużo biurokracji, kolejne setki tysięcy darmozjadów urzędników, dużą kontrolę Państwa i wysokie podatki na to.

----------


## Frofo007

> I szef, zamiast zarabiać na krzywdzie "roboli", zadowoliłby się tymi rzeczonymi 10-cioma tysiącami, a gdyby zaczął być uczciwy wobec inwestorów i pracowników, zarobiłby więcej.


Chłopie, kto by ryzykował majątek całego życia aby zarobić 10tyś mc?  :big grin:  Zatrudniasz np. 10 ludzi legalnie to musisz mieć 55.000zł na same wypłaty. Ktoś w chuja Cię raz zrobi, nie zapłaci za robotę - za pracowników musisz zapłacić, za materiał też no i podatek za fakturę za którą kasy nie dostałeś. W praktyce komornik licytuje chatę i tak się kończy taki biznes.
Ty tego nie rozumiesz, że jak płacisz kasę bez faktury i ktoś coś robi na czarno to może to zrobić za połowę ceny bo połowę zabiera państwo? Znam właścicieli firm, którzy robią bez faktur i często jeżdżą 10 letnim autem, więc oni już mniej nie będą zarabiać - wyjadą na zachód albo podniosą 2x ceny jakby ich opodatkować.

----------


## dwiecegly

Ludzie sie dziwią dlaczego zbudowanie czegoś z pieniędzy publicznych tak dużo kosztuje... bo w zamowieniach publicznych firmy muszą mieć wszystkich legalnie, płacić wszystkim zus, podatki i jeszcze utrzymywać związki zawodowe (jesli duża firma). Do tego dochodzi opłacanie audytorów itp itd i inwestycja która kosztowałaby normalnie 5mln, kosztuje 12. Takie są koszta biurokracji.

----------


## patrick99

to wersja oficjalna...  :wink: 
nieoficjalnie i tak 3/4 "przetargów" z góry jest ustawiona a każdy przy okazji swoje musi zarobić.  :smile:  ile to razy słychać jak wykonawcy znacząco odbiegają od "standardów" i tak walą lewizny...nawet na "państwowywch" zamówieniach.

----------


## marcin225

> to wersja oficjalna... 
> nieoficjalnie i tak 3/4 "przetargów" z góry jest ustawiona a każdy przy okazji swoje musi zarobić.  ile to razy słychać jak wykonawcy znacząco odbiegają od "standardów" i tak walą lewizny...nawet na "państwowywch" zamówieniach.


Bzdury. Tak było kiedyś ale ciemny lud nadal myśli , że wszystko się załatwia kopertami.  :big grin:  Akurat biorę udział w przetargach od ponad 10 lat i nie ma już żadnego ustawiania. Tyle tylko, że zamawiający może wymagania dać duże w kwestii doświadczenia firmy ( np w ciągu ostatnich 5 lat 3 roboty na ileś tam mln zł). Wtedy automatycznie odpadają wszystkie Ziutki i Janusze którzy założyli biznes miesiąc wcześniej a już chcieliby najlepiej budować autostrady  :big grin:  
Frofo dobrze pisze widać w kwestiach prowadzenia firmy itp.  Nikt nie będzie całego swojego życia ryzykował zarabiając tyle co pracownik (albo parę tyś więcej). Przy obecnym zapotrzebowaniu na pracowników na rynku ktoś dzisiaj pracuje w jednej firmie a jutro w innej i niczym nie odpowiada. Ty natomiast sraj pod siebie za każdym razem jak są opóźnienia w fakturach bo istnieje prawdopodobieństwo , że nie zapłacą . Poczekasz pół roku na płatność natomiast US nie będzie czekało nawet miesiąca tylko poblokuje konta.

----------


## Frofo007

Ludzie nie rozumieją jak są okradani przez państwo a potem jeszcze przekupywani podczas wyborów ich własnymi pieniędzmi  :big grin:  

Ktoś zarabia 3000zł brutto, na rękę ma 2 156,72 a pracodawca płaci za niego 3 614,40zł. Czyli 1457,68zł co miesiąc Państwo zabiera komuś kto zarabia trochę ponad 2tyś na "dzień dobry". Potem taki ktoś idzie i kupuje coś w sklepie to płaci od tego 23% VAT - kupi np. TV za 1230zł to 230zł idzie dla Państwa. Pozostałe 1000zł ceny TV to również jest zawarty w niej podatek dochodowy jaki zapłaci producent TV, sklep a także wszystkie inne podatki i daniny. Potem jedzie na staje paliw - paliwo kosztuje 2zł a paliwo + akcyza i reszta podatków 6zł. Nawet jak się kupi samochód to trzeba zapłacić 2% "od wzbogacenia". Jak dane auto będzie 10 razy sprzedawane to państwo inkasuje 20% tylko dlatego, że ludzie sobie coś sprzedają. A gdzie koszty rejestracji, czasami akcyzy itd?

No niestety i ta cała kasa idzie w dużej mierze na jakieś głupoty typu urzędy pracy. Koszt 4mld zł rocznie. Aby przedstawić ile to jest to np. w Poznaniu mieszka 551 627 ludzi. Gdyby tą kwotę podzielić na wszystkich mieszkańców Poznania wyjdzie 7251,27zł na głowę. Tyle każdy mieszkaniec Poznania mógłby dostać gdyby np. zamiast urzędów pracy pieniądze te byłyby rozdawane Poznaniakom  :wink:  Ja oczywiście jestem przeciwny rozdawnictwu, chciałbym tylko przedstawić jakie potężne pieniądze są wyrzucane w błoto.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Człowieku skończ tyle pić i przestań pisać takie bzdury.
> Każda faktura dokumentowana no i nowy urząd + 10tyś etatów, który to będzie kontrolować? Wiesz ile to będzie kosztować? Wiesz ile to będzie nowych obowiązków dla inwestora (jakby teraz było ich mało)? Co Cię to obchodzi, że ktoś coś kupi/zrobi bez faktury za połowę mniej?


Widzę, że w dupce się pali, skoro używasz z d... wziętych argumentów.
Tyle mnie to obchodzi, że ja (w przeciwieństwie do ciebie) płacę podatki i niejako siłą rzeczy, mam więcej do powiedzenia na temat, na co idą moje pieniądze, aniżeli ty, Januszu biznesu, który myślisz tylko o tym, jak tu zachachmęcić, byle tylko tobie się rachunek zgadzał. 
Czyli co? Ja mam płacić podatki, a ty nie musisz? I cała reszta ludzi zatrudnionych legalnie, też musi płacić podatki do skarbu państwa, żebyś ty mógł tymi samymi drogami jeździć na budowę?
A może tak bardzo dbasz o inwestorów, którzy ci kieszeń napełniają, że aż ci ich szkoda, że musieliby płacić za tę samą robotę 20% więcej? Ech... ty mój altruisto... egoisto...

EDIT:
I teraz postaw się na miejscu inwestora, który wybiera takie firmy Janusz&Nikt. A potem taki Janusz biznesu, bez podpisanej umowy, może się w każdej chwili wypiąć i odejść z budowy, bo co mu zrobisz, jak on coś źle wykona? Nic mu nie zrobisz, bo nie masz umowy. Ile to już takich przypadków na forum było opisywanych, że wykonawca ma w d... inwestora i stawia warunki? A chyba powinno być odwrotnie, nieprawdaż?
No ale takim podejściem, jakie tu uskutecznia Frofo007, to my do niczego nie dojdziemy. Patologia.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Z mechanikami to już nie te czasy jak 5 lat temu. Teraz to już rzadkość, że którys chce dopłate jak sie poprosi o FV VAT.


Oj, oj... obeszli to już dawno. Teraz w hurtowniach mają "lewe" konta pozakładane i tak jak wcześniej biorą części "na paragon". Być może w dużych miastach, kiedy nie znają klienta, wygląda to inaczej i wolą dać jednemu na trzech paragon. Ale w miasteczkach i na wsiach, gdzie ludzi się zna "z widzenia" wszystko idzie na lewo.
I dopóki w tym kraju się nie wezmą za takich cfaniaczków, to ty i ja będziemy bulić na ich dzieci, samochody i domy.

----------


## Frofo007

> Widzę, że w dupce się pali, skoro używasz z d... wziętych argumentów.


Ja przedstawiłem mocne argumenty a Ty zamiast je odeprzeć atakujesz mnie personalnie - typowe dla pewnych osobników.





> Tyle mnie to obchodzi, że ja (w przeciwieństwie do ciebie) płacę podatki


Chłopie ja też płacę wszystkie podatki bo jestem w branży, w której trzeba wystawić fakturę (współpraca z firmami i płatności przelewem na konto). Te Twoje wyobrażenia mojej osoby są nic nie warte. Poza tym nawet menel spod budki z piwem płaci podatki bo kupując alkohol płaci VAT i akcyzę. Niestety taki typ człowieka jak Ty tego nie rozumie.




> I cała reszta ludzi zatrudnionych legalnie, też musi płacić podatki do skarbu państwa, żebyś ty mógł tymi samymi drogami jeździć na budowę?


Ciężko w ogóle Ci odpowiedzieć aby Cię nie obrazić  :big tongue: 
To powiedz mi, jak taki szef firmy kupuje paliwo na stacji paliw to on nie płaci akcyzy, opłaty paliwowej, opłaty emisyjnej i VAT? Jak można pisać takie brednie i jeszcze samemu w to wierzyć  :big grin: 




> I teraz postaw się na miejscu inwestora, który wybiera takie firmy Janusz&Nikt. A potem taki Janusz biznesu, bez podpisanej umowy, może się w każdej chwili wypiąć i odejść z budowy, bo co mu zrobisz, jak on coś źle wykona?


Po pierwsze każdy ma wybór kogo zatrudnia. Jak Cię stać to bierz sobie drogą firmę. Po drugie kilka razy miałem na budowie tak, że legalnie działająca firma coś spaprała i miesiącami trwało (maile, telefony) aż raczyli przyjechać i poprawić.

Jesteś osobą, która nie potrafi zrozumieć prostej rzeczy - wpłacasz swoje pieniądze do wspólnego worka. Następnie ktoś (polityk/urzędnik) decyduje co z tych pieniędzy Tobie kupić. Problem w tym, że jak ktoś dostaje kasę za darmo i ma ją wydać na zaspokojenie nie swoich potrzeb to zrobi to byle jak. Także np. państwo weźmie od Ciebie 1000zł i wybuduje portal internetowy dla bezdomnych z tych pieniędzy. Prawdopodobnie nie jesteś w stanie tego zrozumieć - skoro na moje argumenty odpowiadasz atakiem mojej osoby, także nie będę się produkował  :wink:

----------


## Misterhajt

Przeczytałem to wszystko jeszcze raz na spokojnie i nie sposób odmówić ci części racji, bo teraz zacząłeś pisać rozsądnie, w przeciwieństwie do wcześniejszych niektórych zdań i wypowiedzi.
Twoje argumenty do mnie przemawiają, aczkolwiek mógłbym się czepić jeszcze paru kwestii, tylko że to już byłoby niepotrzebne kopanie się o pierdoły.
Także możesz poczuć się moralnym zwycięzcą, chociaż wiem, że nie taki był twój zamiar  :Smile:  Ja nie mam problemu z przyznaniem się do błędów.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za rzeczową argumentację!

----------


## Elfir

Frofo - zasiedlanie budki jerzyka trwa ok. 2-3 lat. To jest czas potrzebny ptakom na oswojenie się z nowym siedliskiem. To nie jest tak, że zawieszą budkę w maju a dwa tygodnie później ptak jajka wysiaduje. To nie kury.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Mój dom budowala firrna, która do domu miała prawie 300km..


Po pierwsze daruj sobie polityczne przytczki w nos, to forum budowlane.

Druga sprawa, to to co piszesz było przed boomem budowlanym. Robiłem wyceny budowy kilka miesięcy temu. Ja mam działkę w południowej części Wroclawia, a namiary miałem na murarzy z okolic Wrocławia (północ miasta). Nie byli zainteresowani budowa, dojazd 35-55 kilometrów to było dla nich za dużo. Argumentował to tym, że wokół ich miejsc zamieszkania mają tyle pracy, że nie muszą dojeżdżać.

Naprawdę niektórym ciężko zrozumieć, że dziś rynek usług budowlanych wygląda zupełnie inaczej niż kilka lat temu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Co do sedna Twojej wypowiedzi, mi budowlańcy z okolic Gliwic gdzie budowalem rzucali kosmiczne ceny typu 70-80tys.zl za SSO albo brak terminu(boom budowlany w 2009r.) Ale rzucalem zapytania również poza Śląsk, pewna firma spoza Śląska rzuciła mi ofertę 36tys.zl za SSO czyli prawie 50% mniej niż miejscowa dla mniej kumatych z obecnego pokolenia.. , zaklepalem i podpisałem umowę na prawie rok przed budową. Firma z okolic Radomia czyli do Gliwic prawie 300km.


Myślę, że wiele zależy od "szczęścia". Ja też szukałem ekip z "daleka", ale nie znalazłem żadnej. Teraz szukam ekipy od kostki, spotkałem się z 4 firmami, minął tydzień i wyceny nie otrzymałem od żadnej. Muszę dzwonić, prosić się i przypominać aby łaskawy wykonawca raczył podesłać mi wycenę. Oni chyba sprawdzają poziom desperacji i jak ktoś jest mocno zdesperowany to dopiero robią wycenę na odpowiednią kwotę.

----------


## marcin225

Zaraz przyjdzie Arturo i napisze że jesteście nieudaczni  ( I wyborcy PiSu) bo 8 lat temu u niego robiła ekipa z Rzeszowa   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, oni właśnie spod Radomia byli. A Arturo już przyszedł.

----------


## maaszak

No nie, mimo wszystko Arturo okazywał swój ból doopy z powodu pińcet plus jednak trochę bardziej wyrafinowanie... :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

Tak wyrafinowanie, ze łapał bana, za banem. Przecież Jurand to jego kolejne wcielenie.
Nawet pora ske zgadza - Arturo miał słabośc do póżnopiątkowych nocy

----------


## tkaczor123

Frofo007 żeby zrobić wycenę potrzeba poświęcić czas, najczęściej jest to niedziela.
Jeżeli wykonawca ma dużo pracy to kiedy ma to robić?
Też robię wyceny i żeby np. taki domek wycenić pasuje na miejsce pojechać a później policzyć.
 Wycenię a potem i tak Janusz z Kazkiem po znajomości zrobią.

Lepiej chyba rzucić cenę z kosmosu najwyżej jeleń odpowie.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Frofo007 żeby zrobić wycenę potrzeba poświęcić czas, najczęściej jest to niedziela.
> Jeżeli wykonawca ma dużo pracy to kiedy ma to robić?
> Też robię wyceny i żeby np. taki domek wycenić pasuje na miejsce pojechać a później policzyć.
>  Wycenię a potem i tak Janusz z Kazkiem po znajomości zrobią.
> 
> Lepiej chyba rzucić cenę z kosmosu najwyżej jeleń odpowie.


 rzucasz ceny z kosmosu i wprowadasz zaburzenie   w głowie budujacego. Trochę nie w porządku...

----------


## Slawskip

Jak ja rozglądałem się za ekipą do budowy domu to dwie firmy właśnie dały taką irracjonalną cenę z kosmosu, że zostałem samorobem. Jestem pewien że panowie nawet nie spojrzeli w projekt (który jest bardzo prosty i szybki w budowie, a do tego projektowany tak, żeby było też w miarę tanio). Do tej chwili nie wydałem takich pieniędzy jak oni chcieli tylko za SSO,  (do jednej mi brakuje 20 tysięcy, do drugiej aż 45 tysięcy złotych, a liczę do SSO, przyłącze wody i kanalizacji, zarurowanie rowu, całą papierologię i koszt zakupu działki, czyli dokładnie wszystko co wydałem do tej pory na budowę).

----------


## redbox

> Jak ja rozglądałem się za ekipą do budowy domu to dwie firmy właśnie dały taką irracjonalną cenę z kosmosu, że zostałem samorobem. Jestem pewien że panowie nawet nie spojrzeli w projekt (który jest bardzo prosty i szybki w budowie, a do tego projektowany tak, żeby było też w miarę tanio). Do tej chwili nie wydałem takich pieniędzy jak oni chcieli tylko za SSO,  (do jednej mi brakuje 20 tysięcy, do drugiej aż 45 tysięcy złotych, a liczę do SSO, przyłącze wody i kanalizacji, zarurowanie rowu, całą papierologię i koszt zakupu działki, czyli dokładnie wszystko co wydałem do tej pory na budowę).


fajnie ze masz jeszcze zapał, to się chwali. pamietaj tylko że im dalej w las tym gorzej  :smile:

----------


## brazylia29

> Jak ja rozglądałem się za ekipą do budowy domu to dwie firmy właśnie dały taką irracjonalną cenę z kosmosu, że zostałem samorobem. Jestem pewien że panowie nawet nie spojrzeli w projekt (który jest bardzo prosty i szybki w budowie, a do tego projektowany tak, żeby było też w miarę tanio). Do tej chwili nie wydałem takich pieniędzy jak oni chcieli tylko za SSO,  (do jednej mi brakuje 20 tysięcy, do drugiej aż 45 tysięcy złotych, a liczę do SSO, przyłącze wody i kanalizacji, zarurowanie rowu, całą papierologię i koszt zakupu działki, czyli dokładnie wszystko co wydałem do tej pory na budowę).


A co jak tak każdy sam będzie budował ,sam naprawiał swój samochód ,sam piekł chleb bo trochę taniej wychodzi jak w piekarni .Może wszyscy będziemy samowystarczalni i cofniemy się do epoki kamienia łupanego?

----------


## Slawskip

Czasem małżonka upiecze chleb, co mogę przy samochodzie robię sam, ale bez przesady, po prostu ją lubię dłubać przy aucie (a o tak wszystkiego nie zrobię), a małżonka lubi pięć (ciasta, czasem chleb). Co do budowy to chciałem aby dom stawiała firma (cały czas mówimy o SSO), ale jak dostałem dwie wyceny, które były z sufitu i przemyślałem sprawę, to stwierdziłem, że dam sobie sam radę z budową - wszystko do wieńca robię sam, wiązary i pokrycie dachu będą już firmy, z instalacjami, wykończeniem, elewacją, to zobaczymy jak będzie, chociaż na pewno też sporo zrobię sam. Jak by mnie było stać zlecić budowę domu firmie od a do z, to pewnie bym tak wolał, ale że jest inaczej, a co nieco umiem (w latach szkolnych pracowałem na wakacjach na budowach - tak w wykończeniówce jak i w budowie SSO), także sorry, taki mamy klimat i fakt że teraz są takie a nie inne ceny materiałów i robocizny (no i ciężko znaleźć kogoś sprawdzonego za przyzwoitą cenę) powoduje, że wolę sam zajadać rękawy i wykorzystać to czego nauczyłem się za małolata. Więcej na tym "zarobię" niż jak bym miał pracować na drugi etat gdzieś indziej. Także możesz uważać mnie za jaskiniowca, chociaż nic o.mnie nie wiesz, ale przecież ja nikomu nie mówię, że ma zrobić tak jak ja, a moja wypowiedź bardziej tyczyła się chorych wycen bez nawet spojrzenia w projekt, bo teraz tak mogą i na pewno będą mieli robotę. Dodam jeszcze, że mam kosztorys zrobiony przez mojego tatę (zajmuje się kosztorysami zawodowo) i wiem jak bardzo irracjonalne wyceny dostałem.

----------


## marcin225

> Dodam jeszcze, że mam kosztorys zrobiony przez mojego tatę (zajmuje się kosztorysami zawodowo) i wiem jak bardzo irracjonalne wyceny dostałem.


Nijak się mają kosztorysy do rzeczywistości bo 90% firm dla klientów indywidualnych nic nie kosztorysuje. Pomijam fakt, że większość Januszy tego robić nie umie.

----------


## Slawskip

nie spodziewałem się profesjonalnego kosztorysu, bo i nie o to chodzi, ale jeśli wycena za robociznę jest 100 % większa niż wychodzi z kosztorysu, to nawet nie ma o czym rozmawiać (kosztorys był robiony według aktualnych na tamtą chwilę cen z regionu).

----------


## ag2a

Jestem wykonawcą jak i skończyłem niedawno budowe i czasem czegoś nie rozumiem. Wyceny np murarza od 21 do 40 tys. dekarz od 7 do 23, elektryk od 5 do 13 tys. U mnie w branży(tynki) czasem słuchałem od klienta że to za drogo gdzie ceny  bo ktoś ma 1 zł za 1m2 taniej (czyli wychodzi od 400-500 zł różnicy)

----------


## Slawskip

> Jestem wykonawcą jak i skończyłem niedawno budowe i czasem czegoś nie rozumiem. Wyceny np murarza od 21 do 40 tys. dekarz od 7 do 23, elektryk od 5 do 13 tys. U mnie w branży(tynki) czasem słuchałem od klienta że to za drogo gdzie ceny  bo ktoś ma 1 zł za 1m2 taniej (czyli wychodzi od 400-500 zł różnicy)


jak by to było 1 zł więcej to bym nic nie mówił, w moim przypadku to było tak, że dajmy na to mam w kosztorysie tynki wycenione na 30 zł/m2 a dostaję oferty wykonawców na 55-65 zł/m2.

----------


## Bertha

> jak by to było 1 zł więcej to bym nic nie mówił, w moim przypadku to było tak, że dajmy na to mam w kosztorysie tynki wycenione na 30 zł/m2 a dostaję oferty wykonawców na 55-65 zł/m2.


Jaka jest sytuacja w budownictwie wie każdy.  Takie ceny podaje się aby nie lekceważyć klienta ( bo dostał wycenę)   i aby się od niego opędzić.  Jeśli któryś zgadza się na takie ceny to wykonawca ma bonusa. 
Czy się komuś to podoba czy nie, takie jest życie.

----------


## vvvv

> Jaka jest sytuacja w budownictwie wie każdy.  Takie ceny podaje się aby nie lekceważyć klienta ( bo dostał wycenę)   i aby się od niego opędzić.  Jeśli któryś zgadza się na takie ceny to wykonawca ma bonusa. 
> Czy się komuś to podoba czy nie, takie jest życie.


No to dlatego kolega chyba robi sam.  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Ciekawy temat, powiedzcie jeśli kupowaliscie gotowy projekt to czy koszt budowy pokrył się z kosztorysie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ciekawy temat, powiedzcie jeśli kupowaliscie gotowy projekt to czy koszt budowy pokrył się z kosztorysie?


Gotowce zazwyczaj nie mają kosztorysu - chyba, że zamówisz i zapłacisz. Kosztorys będzie wg cen z poprzedniego kwartał (albo i starszych) a budowę zaczniesz za ładnych miesięcy po zakupie (adaptacja, pozwolenie, czekanie na ekipę). Nie będzie uwzględniał zmian wprowadzonych na etapie adaptacji. Ceny tak sobie świrują, ze tak stara wycena może mieć niewiele wspólnego z rzeczywistością już w momencie rozpoczynania prac, a co dopiero pod koniec budowy, więc szkoda kasy na kosztorys. 
Nie wiem, czy ktokolwiek może porównać. A nawet jeżeli tak - to takie porównanie ma się nijak do tego, co będzie się działo z cenami w przyszłości.

----------


## Misterhajt

Gotowce zazwyczaj mają kosztorys, który jest zaniżony do granic możliwości, z wiadomego powodu. Gdyby był wyższy aniżeli inne, to nikt by tego projektu nie kupił.
I tak, jak napisałeś, to ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. Po to są właśnie wątki o budowie TEGO WŁAŚNIE projektu, aby pomagać sobie, z oszacowaniem realnych kosztów.

----------


## rafal3net

Ceny sa jakie sa. Wychodzi na to ze dniowka budowlanca kosztuje ok 500zl. Jesli ktos zarabia mniej niz tyle, a wiekszosc pewnie zarabia sporo mniej to warto samemu budowac.

----------


## Kemotxb

Samemu nie wybudujesz domu ot tak. Owszem gonię budwlańców i nie jestem za nimi, ale budowa to nie jest łatwa praca,  też się trzeba coś znać, trzeba się olatać, onosić, pracujesz w deszczu, w upale, na rusztowaniu, używasz niebezpiecznych narzędzi (pilarka, szlifierka), łatwo zrobić sobie kuku. Z resztą ekipa ekipie nierówna. Teraz obok mnie budują od podstaw dość spory dom, nie znam ekipy, 6 osób, inwestora nie widzę na budowie poza końcem prac co jakieś dwa trzy dni się pojawia. Ekipa zorganizowane ma wszystko, bo na budowie nie ma nic, ani wody, ani prądu. Przywieźli sobie agregat, mauzera, zamawiają bloczki, pręty, rozładowują towar, jak mrówki i dom idzie w górę jak szalony. Wydaje mi się że nawet za szybko bo po 12-14 h pracują. Jeden z nich nawet przyjeżdża żeby strop podlewać ... to już dla mnie szok.

----------


## ag2a

Skoro są takie dobre zarobki zapraszam do brania się za budowlankę przecież to sam miód  :smile:

----------


## rafal3net

Oczywiscie cos tam sie znajac trzeba cokolwiek, ale nie trzeba byc fachowcem. Duzo ludzi buduje domy po pracy i weekendami , nie sa typowymi budowlancami. Trwa to kilka lat a jakby poswiecili prace i robili na swojej budowie caly czas to moze w rok by to zrobili.

----------


## Frofo007

Koło mnie stawia dom facet ze swoją kobietą, głównie są w weekendy, dni wolne od pracy, czasami po pracy. Budowa trwa około 9 miesięcy i już jest stan surowy z dachem ale bez pokrycia. W moim rejonie firma za to pewnie by zaśpiewała 60tyś, daje to 6,666zł miesięcznie za dodatkowy wysiłek po pracy. Patrząc na to co ja u siebie robiłem sam to również wychodziły oszczędności rzędu 5-10tyś mc za robotę "po pracy", ale fakt, że pomagała mi kobieta. Jesteśmy młodzi, pracy nie mamy fizycznej, także dla nas trochę ruchu po pracy to nawet na zdrowie wyjdzie. Ja akurat SSZ, tynki wylewki, elewacje i inne "większe" prace zlecałem, ale np. wentylacje mechaniczną robię sam. Nie wiem czy dobrze co prawda a jest to proste jak układanie klocków lego  :wink:  A firma chciała 7tyś za 2 dni pracy. Nawet jak ja będę to robił łącznie np. 14 dni po 5h to i tak wychodzi 100zł na godzinę, więc nie najgorzej a taka praca we własnym domu jest naprawdę spoko. Nie ma jakiś stresów, zawsze można sobie jakiegoś grilla zrobić, robi się wtedy, kiedy się chce, nikt nad nami nie stoi i nie patrzy na ręce  :wink:  Ponadto mamy satysfakcje, że coś sami zrobiliśmy  :smile:

----------


## peter08

> Duzo ludzi buduje domy po pracy i weekendami , nie sa typowymi budowlancami. Trwa to kilka lat


A wiesz ile tych maratończyków dzis np nie jest rozwodnikami?Rodzina cierpi na tym najbardziej,wsyztsko jest fajnie na początku,kazdy jest pewnie pełny energi,optymizmu.Ale jak sie zaczyna juz to ciagnąc latami,czasami miesiacami nie widac efektu to można zwatpic,pewnie pożniej zaczyna sie "pójście na skróty" żeby tylko zakóńczyc budowe bo juz nie ma siły..Piszesz że nie trzeba być fachowcem,owszem może i nie ale Tobie zrobienie jakiegos etapu budowy zejdzie ze 2-3 razy dłuzej niż kazdej innej firmie licząc ilośc godzin,nie masz odpowiednich narzędzi,wiedzy i przede wsyzstkim doświadczenia,nie znasz pewnych trików,róznego rodzaju rozwiązan które trzeba podejmować codziennie na budowie,przeciez nie bedziesz co chwile zagladał w internet i szukał wiedzy na kazdym kroku,przeciez jeszcze masz prace podczas dnia....Tutaj też przekonanie coponiektórych że jak zrobi sobie sam to bedzie napewno lepiej...otóz nie do końca,to może być złudne bo przecież nie masz w tej kwestii tak bardzo ważnego elementu jak doświadczenie,nie powiesz że ty będziesz lepszym konstruktorem.budowlancem jak firmy co zajmuja sie tym np od 20 lat?Jak firma cos sknoci jest szansa wyegzekfować poprawke/naprawe usterki,ty jak cos sknocisz to co?
Ja osobiscie mimo jakiegos tam doswiadczenia z lat młodzieńczych na budowie,dzis skończyłem budowe domu ale nawet przez chwile nie przeszło mi do głowy żeby brac sie za jakikolwiek etap i robic cos samemu.....Cenie sobie bardziej uciekające życie,rodzine i frajde z życia codziennego z dzieciakami ale każy robi jak uważa  :smile:

----------


## R90

Podatki i inne badziewia windują ceny. Dlatego tak sporo firm robi to bez faktur. Niestety mamy w PL bardzo duże koszty prowadzenia DG, co nie sprzyja biznesowi.
Dlatego ja SSZ będę robił z lokalnymi murarzami, bez faktur a na materiały dogadam się z kolegą który ma firmę, że poprzerzuca mi materiały na 8% Vacie. 
Mam wstępne założenia jak będzie wyglądał dom. Około 135m2 z poddaszem, prosta bryła, prosty dach dwuspadowy (nic co generuję dodatkowe koszty związane z trudnością wykonania). I max za robociznę mogę dać 35 tys zł.

----------


## Frofo007

> I max za robociznę mogę dać 35 tys zł.


Hehehe, powodzenia  :smile:  Ja zakładałem 50tyś i że palcem nie kiwnę a wyszło koło 80tyś i się narobiłem jeszcze  :big tongue: 

Edit: i to było w 2018 roku.

----------


## R90

> Hehehe, powodzenia  Ja zakładałem 50tyś i że palcem nie kiwnę a wyszło koło 80tyś i się narobiłem jeszcze 
> 
> Edit: i to było w 2018 roku.


Który region? I ile m2? Naprawdę przy prostej bryle, dobrych warunkach gruntowych nie potrzeba niewiadomo jakiej ekipy. 
Tak na logikę. Ile potrzeba czasu żeby taki dom wybudować do SSO? 3 miechy? 2 murarzy, niech wezmą nawet po 5 tys/msc. To masz 30 tys. Cieśla za robociznę 15 tys. To masz 45 tys. Może przesadziłem z tym 35tys ale 80? Ktoś chciałby zarabiać pensje dyrektorską...

----------


## Slawskip

Jak znajdziesz ekipę która za 35tyś zrobi Tobie SSO to daj znać (mówimy o prostym domu w kształcie prostokąta o pow. Około 100-120m2). Jak za tyle zrobią fundamenty i ściany z wieńcem to bierz bo to dobra cena. Za robociznę spokojnie w tej chwili musisz przygotować minimum 60 tyś za SSO (fundamenty, ściany, kominy, dach z jego pokryciem i obróbkami).

----------


## Frofo007

> Który region? I ile m2?


Dach dwuspadowy bez lukarn, prosta bryła, brak balkonów itp.
190m2 po podłodze.
Szczecin.

Nikt Cię tu nie chce oszukać, teraz w Szczecinie firmy często wołają 100tyś za robotę przeciętnego domu (takie firmy, co wystawiają fakturę). Bez faktur nie wiem czy znajdziesz za 60tyś obecnie. Tylko bez faktur i umowy to jest tak, że dziś masz ekipę a jutro musisz szukać następnej. To w rzeczywistości nie jest takie kolorowe jak sobie człowiek wyobraża.

----------


## R90

W Szczecinie jest trochę inna sytuacja. Bliska odległość do DE powoduję, że wielu wykonawców pracuję tuż przy granicy DE-PL, bo zarobi tam kilka razy więcej niż w PL. Ja mam to szczęście, że mieszkam 40km na północ od Wawy i tutaj już ogólnie z zarobkami i zatrudnieniem nie jest kolorowo jak na zachodzie Polski więc jest większe pole manewru. 100 tys nigdy bym nie dał za robocizne. To wolałbym już chyba budować się rok dłużej a po godzinach i podczas urlopu bawić się w murarza zatrudniając np jakiegoś pomagiera który już jakieś pojęcie o budowlance ma.

----------


## Frofo007

> To wolałbym już chyba budować się rok dłużej a po godzinach i podczas urlopu bawić się w murarza zatrudniając np jakiegoś pomagiera który już jakieś pojęcie o budowlance ma.


Wszystko jest takie proste i fajne jak się pisze o tym na forum. W praktyce taki pomagier będzie chciał więcej kasy za robotę niż Ty zarabiasz. A jak dasz mniej to przepracuje 1-2 tygodnie i go więcej nie zobaczysz (+ ewentualnie części swoich narzędzi). Niestety tak to teraz wygląda w praktyce. Oczywiście możesz mieć szczęście do pomagiera, ale to w innych tematach Ci go zabraknie i tak licz conajmniej 30% więcej niż zakładałeś. Materiały i robocizna poszła sporo do góry. Jak ja budowałem to bloczek silikatowy kosztował 3,5zł teraz sprawdziłem w internecie 5,2zł! Za płytę OSB 22mm płaciłem 80zl, teraz 104zł. Prawie wszystko poszło do góry. Jeśli będziesz budować 135m2 po podłodze to licz na ten dom 500tyś zł pod klucz bez kostki, płotu itp - nie wierzysz, że tak dużo wyjdzie? Przekonasz się, chyba, że większość zrobisz sam i materiały niskiej jakości.
Ja budowałem jak jeszcze było tanio (np. tynki po 24zł brutto za m2, sąsiad obok rok później 36zł NETTO!), sporo rzeczy robię sam i wyjdzie około 3500zł za m2 pod klucz.

----------


## zachar121

Ja za SSO z całym podpiwniczenim wieźbą i deskowaniem daje 40 tys

----------


## R90

> Wszystko jest takie proste i fajne jak się pisze o tym na forum. W praktyce taki pomagier będzie chciał więcej kasy za robotę niż Ty zarabiasz. A jak dasz mniej to przepracuje 1-2 tygodnie i go więcej nie zobaczysz (+ ewentualnie części swoich narzędzi). Niestety tak to teraz wygląda w praktyce. Oczywiście możesz mieć szczęście do pomagiera, ale to w innych tematach Ci go zabraknie i tak licz conajmniej 30% więcej niż zakładałeś. Materiały i robocizna poszła sporo do góry. Jak ja budowałem to bloczek silikatowy kosztował 3,5zł teraz sprawdziłem w internecie 5,2zł! Za płytę OSB 22mm płaciłem 80zl, teraz 104zł. Prawie wszystko poszło do góry. Jeśli będziesz budować 135m2 po podłodze to licz na ten dom 500tyś zł pod klucz bez kostki, płotu itp - nie wierzysz, że tak dużo wyjdzie? Przekonasz się, chyba, że większość zrobisz sam i materiały niskiej jakości.
> Ja budowałem jak jeszcze było tanio (np. tynki po 24zł brutto za m2, sąsiad obok rok później 36zł NETTO!), sporo rzeczy robię sam i wyjdzie około 3500zł za m2 pod klucz.


Zgadza się. Ale my tu mówimy o kosztach robocizny. Myślę, że do 45-50 tys znajdę taką ekipę.

----------


## zachar121

> Zgadza się. Ale my tu mówimy o kosztach robocizny. Myślę, że do 45-50 tys znajdę taką ekipę.


Pewnie że znajdziesz tylko że prawie rok szybciej musisz się dogadać i do tego oczywiście to jest cena nett

----------


## kaszpir007

Wyceny obecnie są szalone ...

Jak szukałem wykonawcy w 2016r (rozpocząłem budowę pod sam koniec 2016) to miałem wyceny do stanu SSO + kompletny dach od około 24tys do około 80 tys.
Wybrałem lokalnego wykonawcę bo pewnych negocjacjach za chyba 26 tys ...
Dom po obrysie 135m2 ..

Później w 2017r. też nie miałem problemów ze znalezieniem w dobrych cenach wykonawców ...

Teraz to jest szaleństwo .. Ceny materiałów szybują w górę , ceny robocizny to już kosmos ..

Winni tak naprawdę sami inwestorzy bo akceptują te chore ceny , ale ten ilość inwestycji , zbyt duża na ilość wykonawców ...
I to nakręca ceny. Bo to że jeden nie akceptuje cen to drugi je zaakceptuje ...

Dodatkowo wiele ludzi to osoby które mieszkają/mieszkały w Anglii lub innych krajach i wracają do PL i mają spore oszczędności i dla nich jest "tanio".

Teraz jest najgorszy czas na budowanie , bo ceny dyktują producenci jak i wykonawcy a inwestor nie ma nic go gadania ...

----------


## R90

Ciekawe czy w 2020 się coś unormuję. Mam możliwość chwilowego przeczekania z budową ale jeśli nic nie spadnie to nie mam na co czekać.

----------


## martingg

nikt tego nie wie, może spadnie, może nie wzrośnie, a może pójdzie o 10% do góry  :wink:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Tendencja jest wzrostowa. Z roku na rok jest coraz drożej i nie spodziewalbym się obniżek cen. W Szczecinie gdzie mieszkam już zdarzają że ekipy niemieckie na budowach. 
Ps teoretykom z wątku polecam najpierw wybudować a potem krytykować innych za ceny.
To co ja 4 lata temu robiłem "drogo" jest dzisiaj tanio. Do tego stopnia że opłaca się wsiąść kredyt i wybudować się szybciej bo odsetki za te 3 lata są znacząco niższe niż wzrost kosztów robocizny, nie mówiąc o materiale.

----------


## casual

Dla czekających z rozpoczęciem budowy na spadki cen nie mam dobrych wiadomości. Rośnie akcja kredytowa, ilość pozwoleń na budowę i wartość kredytów. Schłodzić rynek może tylko jakieś poważne osłabienie gospodarki (co może i jest w perspektywie z uwagi na recesję w Europie) ale kiedy przyjdzie do nas, nie wiadomo. 
http://www.finanse.egospodarka.pl/15...19,1,63,1.html

----------


## patrick99

jak czytam, że ludzie za SSO płacą po 30.000zł za robociznę, to płakać mi się chce...u mnie SSO wyjdzie ok 100.000zł (parterowy, 155m2, dach kopertowy).
sama robocizna.
fundamenty, 
murowanie ścian nośnych + działowych
dach (pełne deskowanie) 

tańszej oferty nie znalazłem w okolicy, wszystko albo to samo albo drożej. (wklp, okolice Rokietnicy)

----------


## R90

Czyli wychodzi, że jak ktoś zarabia średnią krajową lub mniej to opłaca się rzucić pracę na etacie i robić samemu a część trudniejszych rzeczy typu dach podzlecać  :smile: 
Ceny to jakiś dramat.

----------


## marcin225

Więźba i dach to większość z kwoty. U mnie za 231 m2  użytkowej/ 322 m2 całkowitej wyszło 100 tyś za robociznę rok temu, a brałem najtańszą ofertę bo rekordzista sobie zażyczył ponad 130 tyś. Fakt , że u mnie ściany fundamentowe monolit + strop monolit i generalnie bryła nie taka prosta .

----------


## R90

Niestety widać jak na dłoni, że zachód PL odstaje mocno cenami od wschodu.

----------


## dwiecegly

Tak tylko z czego wtedy życ? I nie wsyzstko jestes w stanie zrobic sam nawet jak masz umijejetnosci i wiedzę. Np ile procent ludzi jest w stanie samemu zrobić dach i go pokryć? Jakoś też srednio widzę stawianie murów i zalewanie stropów przez typowych kowalskich. Zbrojenie niby można zrobić samemu jak sie potrenuje z drutem ale widziałem w akcji fachowca. To co mi zajmowało godizne on robił w pare minut a jego wiązania były dużo dużo lepsze. Ocieplenie mi zrobili w tydzien z rynnami itp. Sąsiad ociepłał sam przez 7 albo 8 tygodni przez cale wakacje. Zaoszczedził na robocie może z 5-7tys, chociaz tego nie jestem pewny bo za wypożyczenie rysztowania i niektore narzedzia ktore zniszczył musiał zapłacić. No i miał zero urlopu i odpoczynku a stawianie i rozbieranie rusztowania i dzwiganie klejow to nie jest przyjemnosc.
Wiadomo że prace wewnątrz ( z wyjatkiem tynkow) i wykonczeniowka są lżejsze ale na pewno nie szybkie. Ludzie wykanczają domy latami i często to domy wykanczają ich - zdrowie i rozpad rodzin.
Też jestem zdania że jak nie masz pol miliona (swoich albo z banku) to z budową nie startuj. Takie czasy.

----------


## patrick99

> Czyli wychodzi, że jak ktoś zarabia średnią krajową lub mniej to opłaca się rzucić pracę na etacie i robić samemu a część trudniejszych rzeczy typu dach podzlecać 
> Ceny to jakiś dramat.


no, no...a żywić się runem leśnym.
oszczędności liczone są w sposób zły i należy to zrobić inaczej.
większość samorobów liczy swój czas jako bezpłatny ale to nie prawda. 
należy liczyć, że czas który spędzasz na budowie poświęcasz na pracę i ZARABIASZ a różnicę pomiędzy wydatkiem na "robociznę" a zarobionymi pieniędzmi "po godzinach" liczysz jako oszczędność.
jeżeli dla kogoś strata 5 lat życia jest "oszczędnością" to należy współczuć. mieszkać gdzieś trzeba, jeść też, mieć czas i pieniądze na swoje potrzeby czy przyjemnośći również bo bez tego można zwariować.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Niestety, trzeba zdać sobie sprawę z tego że dom nie jest dla każdego. To już nie czasu że z pomocą rodziny na ojcowskim polu z byle czego dało się tanio postawić chałupę. Na świecie nie każdy mieszka w domu, to i Polska w tym względzie wyjątkową nie będzie. 
Patrząc obecnie na ceny robocizny, problemy z wykonawcami i terminami to decyzję o budowaniu samemu trzeba dwa razy przemyśleć.


Patrick99. Zgadza się , ludzie liczą własną pracę jako darmowa. Nie zastanawiają się że rezygnują z możliwości zarobiona w swojej branży, tracą czas wolny, czas z rodziną. Nadmiernie obciążają się fizycznie.

R90 , w mojej ocenie to jak ktoś zarabia średnia krajowa to nie stać go na dom.

----------


## Frofo007

> jeżeli dla kogoś strata 5 lat życia jest "oszczędnością" to należy współczuć. mieszkać gdzieś trzeba, jeść też, mieć czas i pieniądze na swoje potrzeby czy przyjemnośći również bo bez tego można zwariować.


Stawiać dom od podstaw w pojedynkę to hardcore. Chociaż to też zależy w dużej mierze od wybranej technologii. 
Ja jestem zdania, że SSZ + tynki + wylewki + elewacja warto zlecić firmom, montaż "kotłowni" na pompie ciepła również z uwagi na VAT8%. Czym droższe kupujemy rzeczy i czym krótsza robocizna tym bardziej opłaca się usługa z montażem (np. okna z 8% VAT wyszły z montażem w tej samej cenie co bez montażu z VAT23%). Resztę w zależności od czasu i nastawienia można spróbować samemu lub częściowo zlecić. Nie każdy na budowie się męczy i uważa ten czas za katorgę, ja autentycznie lubię coś porobić na budowie z uwagi na siedzącą pracę. Jeden ma satysfakcje jak np. biega a inny może mieć z wysiłku fizycznego na budowie zwłaszcza, że zawsze to jest jakaś satysfakcja jeśli coś się samemu zrobi no i dużym atutem są zaoszczędzone pieniądze. Tym większy to wszystko ma sens im mniej zarabiamy. Wiadomo, że jeśli ktoś zarabia 10 średnich pensji krajowych to zaoszczędzone na fachowcu pieniądze go nie motywują. Natomiast w moim wypadku gdy fachowiec potrafi sobie policzyć 7 tyś zł za 2 dni pracy... ja tyle nie zarobię więc mi się opłaca samemu przy tym dłubać. Akurat z tego co widzę to na ulicy, na której się buduje wszyscy robią coś samemu - jeden buduje dom od podstaw a inny sam sobie zrobił podjazd z kostki. Jednak każdy coś robi sam - takie czasy nastały dla budujących.

Rada dla ludzi, którzy chcą się budować - dobrze przemyślcie projekt i metraż bo każdy m2 kosztuje (oczywiście nie zalecam budowania klitek bo sporo kosztów jest stałych niezależnych od metrażu), weźcie pod uwagę, że wydacie sporo więcej niż zakładacie. W praktyce materiały zdrożeją, robocizna pewnie też, ale dochodzi sporo rzeczy, o których człowiek nie myśli, że na to wyda kasę. Ja np. na głupie kontenery na śmieci wydałem już ponad 2000zł i dziś zamawiam kolejny. W trakcie budowy okazało się, że jednak przyda się strych, także trzeba było kupić płyty OSB i schody - kolejne 2500zł sam materiał. Prowizoryczne zagospodarowanie wody deszczowej 3500zł. Przed samą budową, przed pierwszym wbiciem szpadla w ziemię przyłącza (prąd, woda, szambo), kierownik budowy, geodeta, projekt, adaptacja itd. kosztowały 30tyś. Podczas badań geotechnicznych okazało się, że ziemia nie sprzyja taniej budowie i za stan "0" musiałem doliczyć 20tyś więcej niż zakładałem. Albo umawiałem się z jakąś firmą na termin, nagle firma dzwoni i mówi "przepraszam, ale nasze koszty wzrosły i możemy do Pana wejść, ale cena +4000zł". Tak to wygląda w praktyce u mnie, może ktoś inny ma więcej szczęścia, jednak ja bym na szczęście nie liczył  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

Bo Polska to "dziwny kraj"  :wink: 

Na zachodzie wielu ludzi nie stać na zakup domu / mieszkania i je wynajmują ..
A u nas mimo że społeczeństwo sporo biedniejsze i zarobki dużo niższe to ludzie kupują na własność i budują.

Co do "samorobów" ..
Jak ktoś jest singlem i może poświęcić kilka lat na własnoręczne wybudowanie po godzinach swojego wymarzonego domu kosztem zdrowia i czasu wolnego to czemu nie. Nie każdy ma ten "komfort" .
Samodzielne wykonywanie prac jest kilka (naście) razy dłuższe niż skorzystanie z usług firmy (fachowca) który ma doświadcznie , odpowiedni sprzęt i itd ...

Każdy zawód wymaga doświadczenia i wiedzy i ... praktyki.

Ja budowałem ponad 2 lata temu. Wtedy były inne ceny i inne warunki. Można było negocjować ceny w hurtowniach i z wykonawcami. 
Przy obecnych cenach nie rozpoczął bym budowy , bo przy obecnych cenach nie bylo by mnie już stać ..
Wybudowałem dom tanio , naprawdę tanio. Dla wielu w cenie nierealnej ...

----------


## Frofo007

> Co do "samorobów" ..
> Jak ktoś jest singlem i może poświęcić kilka lat na własnoręczne wybudowanie po godzinach swojego wymarzonego domu kosztem zdrowia i czasu wolnego to czemu nie. Nie każdy ma ten "komfort" .
> Samodzielne wykonywanie prac jest kilka (naście) razy dłuższe niż skorzystanie z usług firmy (fachowca) który ma doświadcznie , odpowiedni sprzęt i itd ...
> 
> Każdy zawód wymaga doświadczenia i wiedzy i ... praktyki.


Nie rozumiem dlaczego wiele osób tak podkreśla, że budowa domu samemu jest kosztem "zdrowia", "rodziny", "czasu wolnego" itd. ?

Co do argumentu zdrowia - u mnie wyszło na plus. Wcześniej siedząca praca, mało ruchu, teraz kondycja lepsza i na pewno wyszło to na zdrowie.

Odnośnie argumentu rodziny - mi moja partnerka pomaga w pracach na budowie dzięki czemu jeszcze bardziej się z nią zżyłem. Dzieci jeszcze nie mamy, ale jak będą to dla nich lepsza będzie opcja mieszkania w domu niż 4 razy mniejszej w klitce w bloku.

Argument czasu wolnego - teraz zamiast grilla ze znajomymi robimy sobie grilla na budowie, zamiast chodzić po górach wchodzimy po drabinie hehe  :wink:  ale bez przesady, mamy też czas wolny, tylko mniej i ta budowa będzie trwała (taka podczas której my coś robimy) jakieś 2 lata. Przez te 2 lata będzie mniej opierdalania się przy komputerze, trochę mniej spotkań ze znajomymi, ale bez przesady. Nikt nie tyra po pracy codziennie kolejne 6h i w weekendy 12  :big grin: . Jest chęć to się coś robi, nie ma chęci to odwleka się przeprowadzka.

Jeszcze co do narzędzi - ja kupiłem sporo narzędzi używanych na olx czy allegro, jak skończę budowę to sprzedam je z niewielką stratą. Nie uważam, że robię kilka razy wolniej od fachowca. Teraz np. sufit podwieszany konstrukcja stelaży - 2 dni 25m2 (robota po pracy).

A w ogóle co ja będę podawał argumenty, skoro mam czas jeszcze aby pisać na forum  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego wiele osób tak podkreśla, że budowa domu samemu jest kosztem "zdrowia", "rodziny", "czasu wolnego" itd. ?
> 
> Co do argumentu zdrowia - u mnie wyszło na plus. Wcześniej siedząca praca, mało ruchu, teraz kondycja lepsza i na pewno wyszło to na zdrowie.


No cóż ...

Jedni wolą w czasie wolnym iść na siłownię i tam pod nadzorem trenera ćwiczyć lub iść na basen , a inni wolą przerzucać worki z cementem , dźwigać ciężki bloczki i je murować i w ten sposób nabierać "tężyzny" .

Jedni wolą wypić piwo z kumplami w knajpie a inni wolą wypić zgrzewkę piwa na budowie  :smile: 

Jedni wolą iść na spacer z dziećmi a inni siedzieć na budowie i murować  :wink: 

Ja bym chciał mieć tyle kasy aby zlecić wszystko fachowcom i aby nie musieć NIC samemu przy budowie czy urzadzaniu ogrodu robić , bo to wszystko jest czasochłonne i wykańczające ...

W poprzednim domu wykończeniówkę robiłem z teściem i z żona. Kasy malo a trzeba bylo zamieszkać i wyprowadzić się od teściów z dziećmi. Wykończeniówka zajęła nam kilka miesięcy bo robiliśmy tylko w weekendy. Efekty takie że schudzłem ponad 20kg , wracałem do domu w takim stanie że padałem na łóżko i od razu zasypiałem a później zacżełem się leczyć na kręgosłup i nerowbóle ...

Później sporo czasu zajęło urządzenie ogrodu i samego domu a dzieci rosły i rosły i wiem że wiele straciłem  :sad: 

W nowym domu większość prac zlecałem , choć niektóre prace sami wykonywaliśmy (z teściem lub żona). Dom powiedzmy urządzony a teraz zajmujemy się ogrodem. Większość wolnego czasu idzie na ogród. 

Oczywiście wolałbym zapłacić i aby zrobiła to firma , ale niestety nas na to nie stać i musimy sami wszystko robić ..

----------


## dwiecegly

> Co do argumentu zdrowia - u mnie wyszło na plus. Wcześniej siedząca praca, mało ruchu, teraz kondycja lepsza i na pewno wyszło to na zdrowie.
> 
> Odnośnie argumentu rodziny - mi moja partnerka pomaga w pracach na budowie dzięki czemu jeszcze bardziej się z nią zżyłem. Dzieci jeszcze nie mamy, ale jak będą to dla nich lepsza będzie opcja mieszkania w domu niż 4 razy mniejszej w klitce w bloku.


Takim sposobem, że budujesz sobie w wolnym czasie, dla relaksu i kondycji to możesz budować kilkanascie lat i nie skonczysz. Znajomi moga wpaść na grilla na budowę raz czy dwa, pod warunkiem że nie każesz im sie brudzić. Potem ich juz za czesto nie zobaczysz. Jak masz dzieci to żadna żona ci nie wybaczy, że cie nie ma w wekendy i wieczorami w domu. Przez pierwsze pol roku bedzie przymykać oko, potem beda klotnie a na koncu sam wiesz co będzie. 
 Budowa to nie  rzeżbenie mieśni na silowni, to harówka, nikomu nie wychodzi na zdrowie, nikomu. Bydowlancy zaprawieni w boju wytrzymuja kilkanaści lat, potem przerzucają się na lzejsze roboty albo zostają majstrami co wiecej pokazuja palcem niz robią. Zwykly człek nie zwyczajny do dzwigania, wieszania, mieszania i noszenia po skonczeniu swojego domu ma zdrowie zalatwione na cacy. Wiekszosc kasy którą zaoszczędzili na budowie zaplacą lekarzom specjalisom bo z NFZ dostaną conajwyzej karteczkę z terminiem na 2021r.

----------


## ag2a

Wg mnie wielu inwestorów popełnia wielki błąd na samym początku czyli przy wyborze projektu. Przecież taki ładnie wygląda na wizualizacjach. Mi na szczęście udało się przekonać żonę do prostego projektu. Rodzina 2+2 dom parterowy 106 m2 i wcale kosmosu nie musi kosztować.

----------


## Frofo007

> Budowa to nie  rzeżbenie mieśni na silowni, to harówka, nikomu nie wychodzi na zdrowie, nikomu. Bydowlancy zaprawieni w boju wytrzymuja kilkanaści lat, potem przerzucają się na lzejsze roboty albo zostają majstrami co wiecej pokazuja palcem niz robią. Zwykly człek nie zwyczajny do dzwigania, wieszania, mieszania i noszenia po skonczeniu swojego domu ma zdrowie zalatwione na cacy.


Ja ciężkich worków z cementem nie targałem, SSZ zleciłem, większość prac, które są trudne fizycznie czy wymagają drogiego sprzętu również. Natomiast nie wiem jak innym ale dla mnie to nie problem np. wejść na drabinę, coś tam wywiercić, pociągnąć rurę, kabel, przykręcić profil. Na budowie spędzam 15-20h tygodniowo.
Najcięższe co dźwigałem to kilkanaście płyt OSB przenosiłem z jeszcze jednym kolegą. Ale to było z 15min pracy. Wszystko zależy od zakresu i typu budowy.

I oczywiście nie wszystko opłaca się robić samemu, ale jeśli coś nie jest wyczerpujące fizycznie, możemy to zrobić w 2 osoby (ze swoją kobietą) po pracy i zaoszczędzić kilkanaście tyś w miesiąc to moim zdaniem się opłaca. U mnie już końcówka do wprowadzenia (na razie dół) i mam się pod względem zdrowotnym lepiej niż przed budową.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Tak pięknie się to czyta. Budowa domu samemu to relaks na popołudnia. Bez wysiłku, bez wyrzeczeń i straty wolnego czasu. Pomogą budować więzi rodzinne i tężyznę fizyczną. Taniej i lepiej niż wybudować ekipami. Czyli jednym słowem tysiące inwestorów to jelenie  :wink:

----------


## libra100

> Dla czekających z rozpoczęciem budowy na spadki cen nie mam dobrych wiadomości. Rośnie akcja kredytowa, ilość pozwoleń na budowę i wartość kredytów. Schłodzić rynek może tylko jakieś poważne osłabienie gospodarki (co może i jest w perspektywie z uwagi na recesję w Europie) ale kiedy przyjdzie do nas, nie wiadomo. 
> http://www.finanse.egospodarka.pl/15...19,1,63,1.html


Dlatego my stwierdziliśmy, że nie ma sensu czekać na lepsze czasy, czyli tańsze czasy, bo mogą nie nadejść tak szybko, a chemy budować się póki jesteśmy w miarę młodzi. U nas, pod Wrocławiem ceny za SSO (robocizna tylko) to widełki 70000 - 100000. powierzchnia netto 180m2. Powtrzam, SSO, czyli dach należy dopiero doliczyć.

----------


## Frofo007

> Tak pięknie się to czyta. Budowa domu samemu to relaks na popołudnia. Bez wysiłku, bez wyrzeczeń i straty wolnego czasu. Pomogą budować więzi rodzinne i tężyznę fizyczną. Taniej i lepiej niż wybudować ekipami. Czyli jednym słowem tysiące inwestorów to jelenie


Ludzie lubią robić różne rzeczy, tak jak już wielokrotnie pisałem mam pracę siedzącą, dokładnie to jestem programistą. Nie zarabiam wcale mało jak na Polskie warunki, pewnie większość nie lubi robić na budowie a ja po tylu latach siedzącej pracy przy komputerze lubię się poruszać na budowie. Ile ludzi tyle zdań na ten temat. Oczywiście nie robię prac trudnych fizycznie, nie miałem problemu w tym aby kupić narzędzia typu poziomica laserowa za 800zł, dalmierz 300zł, bruzdownica używana 800zł itd. Na narzędzia, które mi ułatwiają pracę poszło z 15 tyś, ale jak mi nie będą potrzebne to sprzedam je po niewiele niższej cenie.

Ja robiłem u siebie elektrykę sam a dokładnie to elektryka, sieć internetowa, alarm, monitoring, rolety, kable hdmi, głośnikowe itd wyszło około 7500zł za materiał razem z rozdzielnią i kablem przyłączeniowym do budynku. Sąsiad ma około 50m2 więcej powierzchni po podłodze i zapłacił 24tyś robocizna + materiał. Ja elektrykę robiłem jakieś 3-4 tygodnie po pracy. Różnica 17500zł. Wentylację mechaniczną - montaż skrzynek rozprężnych, rur oraz rozdzielaczy, nie wiem ile mi to dokładnie czasu zajęło ale obstawiam 4 dni po 8h. Jeszcze zostało podłączenie tego pod rekuperator, zrobienie wyrzutni i czerpni. Za ten zakres prac firma chciała 7tyś. Póki co najmniej opłacalne były kafle - 65m2 zajęło miesiąc roboty po pracy (z tym, że nie codziennie, też nie w każdy dzień weekendu). Fachowiec za to chciał 6500zł.
Przypomnę, że jestem ze Szczecina i ceny są oderwane od rzeczywistości. Np. facet, który mi robił podłogówkę chciał 450zł za samo przykręcenie stelaża WC. Ja to zrobiłem w kilka godzin po pracy. Pracując w Anglii jako programista miałem stawkę 40 funtów na godzinę i mniej więcej tyle "zarobiłem" przykręcając pierwszy raz w życiu ten stelaż. Czy się z tym "namęczyłem"? Czy o mało mi się nie rozbiła rodzina? Czy żona była wkurzona? A może zrujnowałem sobie zdrowie? Nie  :big grin:  zarobiłem 450zł w powiedzmy niecałe 3 godziny i sprawiło mi to satysfakcje.

Jeśli jakiś budowlaniec za przykręcenie stelaża chce tyle ile zarabia programista w Anglii to niech się (przepraszam za wyrażenie) pierdoli, ja tyle nie zapłacę bo teraz pracuje w Polsce i nie zarabiam 200zł na godzinę.

Ja rozumiem, że jak ktoś ma niewyrozumiałą żonę, dzieci, pracę fizyczną z której jak wraca to nie ma na nic siły - dla niego robienie na budowie to byłaby katorga. Natomiast jeśli ktoś sam z siebie lubi pogrzebać przy aucie, motocyklu, czy zrobić jakiś remont mieszkania, nie ma 2 lewych rąk, ma kobietę, która nie tylko nie będzie krzywo patrzeć, ale jeszcze pomoże i doceni... niech część prac wykona sam - to się realnie powinno opłacić  :smile:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Nikt nie neguję że praca własna na budowie to oszczędność w wydanej gotówce. Zgadzam się że pogięło wykonawców z cenami bo za h pracy chcą lepszą stawkę niż neurochirurg czy dobry automatyk. 
Ktoś mi kiedyś powiedział że kto długo buduje ten drogo buduje. I z tym sie w pełni zgadza.
Bo budując samemu 3 lata zamiast rok ekipami ponosimy znacząco większe koszta na np dojazdy na budowę, czasami w mieście potrzebnego toi toia. Na wywóz śmieci, bo kontener podstawiony nie będzie stał tygodniami więc bierzemy częściej mniejsze. Do tego ceny materiałów rosną , więc łapiemy się na podwyzki.ceny robocizny też. Ja w Szczecinie w 2016 roku płaciłem za wykonanie elewacji 50 zł M2 , a za tynki 26 zł M2 z materiałem. Budujac samemu do tych etapów doszedł bym duzo później i zapłacił więcej. 
CZy da się samemu wytynkować dom  , albo zrobić ładnie elewacje ? 

Super że są ludzie którym chce się samemu. Fajnie że każdy sam decyduje k zakresie własnej pracy i kosztów poniesionych na budowę. Ten sam dom można postawić w standardzie podstawowym za x samemu albo na wypasie ekipami za 2 czy 3x. I każdy ma wolną drogę.

----------


## Robinson74

> Ja za SSO z całym podpiwniczenim wieźbą i deskowaniem daje 40 tys


I nie obawiasz się, że jakość będzie adekwatna do ceny?

----------


## zachar121

> I nie obawiasz się, że jakość będzie adekwatna do ceny?


Widziałem jak w zeszłym roku budowali u sąsiada i się zaskoczylem, że za taką cenę takie wykonanie może nie idealnie ale co najmniej bardzo dobrze

----------


## zachar121

Dodam tylko że u mnie będą  stawiać z silikatu,  jakby był gazobeton to by jeszcze mniej by wzieli

----------


## Kaizen

> Zgadzam się że pogięło wykonawców z cenami bo za h pracy chcą lepszą stawkę niż neurochirurg czy dobry automatyk.


Budowa domu to dla wielu osób nieznane wcześniej doświadczenie - staja się, w pewien sposób, pracodawcą.
I dziwią się, ileż to ten robotnik chce zarabiać. Przecież "ja dostaję 50zł za godzinę, a on chce tyle samo za taka prostą robotę? Rozbój w biały dzień".
Tylko, że te "swoje" 50zł to każdy ma na myśli "na rękę" (w najlepszym wypadku brutto - ale o tym, że to jeszcze nie wszystkie narzuty to już mało kto wie), a 50zł "do zapłaty" to jest brutto firmy, z VATem, kosztem narzędzi, transportu, ZUSami, księgowa i stertą innych rzeczy. I z tego właściciel firmy musi jeszcze opłacić przestoje, jak pogoda nie pozwoli pracować czy wypłacić zasiłek chorobowy, jak pracownik zachorzeje, wynagrodzenie w czasie urlopu itd. I okazuje się, że ta "lepsza stawka niż neurochirurg" to co najwyżej wychodzi minimalna krajowa.
Policzmy tak bardzo z grubsza. 
1. Odejmujemy VAT z 50zł robi się 46,3zł
2. W roku mamy dni roboczych 250. Z tego 26 pracownik jest na urlopie. Z tydzień albo i dwa będzie chory, kilka tygodni pogoda nie da popracować (u mnie były trzy tygodnie przerwy przez mrozy - a postojowe trzeba płacić), weźmie opiekę nad dzieckiem, odda krew czy z innej okazji będzie nieobecny. Więc jakieś 50/250=20% z tych 46,3 trzeba na te okoliczności odłożyć.  I mamy 37,04zł.
3. Transport z/na budowę, narzędzia, badania lekarskie, szkolenia BHP, księgowa itd. itp. koszty przedsiębiorca musi ponieść. Niech będzie te 2,04zł na to (jak ekipa liczy 5 osób to miesięcznie na te narzuty działania firmy odkładają 1713 zł). Zostaje 35zł.
4. Właściciel firmy też chce mieć coś z tego, że się w to bawi. Że ponosi ryzyko biznesowe. Niech będzie te 10% z przychodu netto czyli z 4,63zł. Niech nawet pokryje z tego swoje ZUSy i podatek dochodowy.  Zostaje 30,37 zł
5. Już był w ogródku, już witał się z gąska pracownik licząc, ze przy 168 godzinach pracy w miesiącu dostanie do łapki zawrotną kwotę 5102,16zł... I jakby pracował na czarno, to tyle by pewnie mógł dostać. Ale liczymy na legalu - bo przecież nie chcemy zatrudniać wyzyskiwaczy klasy robotniczej. Więc na różne składki i podatki państwo zabiera w pierwszym przedziale prawie połowę brutto brutto (kto nie wierzy, niech się pobawi kalkulatorkiem wynagrodzenia brutto brutto). I pracownik dostaje na rękę z 17zł/h... Zawrotne 2856zł miesięcznie. W sumie, to się dziwię, że są tacy, co tak ciężkiej roboty za taka kasę się podejmują. 
U mnie czteroosobowa ekipa  od SSO pracowała 32 dni licząc nawet po 8h (pracowali więcej) wychodzi 4 os x 32 dni x 8h x 50zł/h=51200 zł... Tyle powinienem zapłacić, żeby każdy z robotników dostawał co miesiąc 2856zł na rękę.

----------


## Bertha

Gdybyż to takiej kalkulacji uczyli w szkole na lekcjach z prowadzenia gospodarstwa domowego...   Do tego na arytmetyce zamiast zadań z basenem i dwoma rurami  (lub dwoma pociagami za stacji A do stacji B i z  B do A) niezbędne byłoby najprostsze zadanie na procent składany np. pożyczam 2000 zeta  chwilówki na 15%/r - czyli ile musze oddać pieniędzy?   Czasy zakładowych kas Zapom.-Poż. odeszły w niepamięć z ich zerowym oprocentowaniem.
Lecz obecnie preferuje się cuda - narysuj w zeszycie jakąś istotę ze skrzydłami...

----------


## R90

> Ludzie lubią robić różne rzeczy, tak jak już wielokrotnie pisałem mam pracę siedzącą, dokładnie to jestem programistą. Nie zarabiam wcale mało jak na Polskie warunki, pewnie większość nie lubi robić na budowie a ja po tylu latach siedzącej pracy przy komputerze lubię się poruszać na budowie. Ile ludzi tyle zdań na ten temat. Oczywiście nie robię prac trudnych fizycznie, nie miałem problemu w tym aby kupić narzędzia typu poziomica laserowa za 800zł, dalmierz 300zł, bruzdownica używana 800zł itd. Na narzędzia, które mi ułatwiają pracę poszło z 15 tyś, ale jak mi nie będą potrzebne to sprzedam je po niewiele niższej cenie.
> 
> Ja robiłem u siebie elektrykę sam a dokładnie to elektryka, sieć internetowa, alarm, monitoring, rolety, kable hdmi, głośnikowe itd wyszło około 7500zł za materiał razem z rozdzielnią i kablem przyłączeniowym do budynku. Sąsiad ma około 50m2 więcej powierzchni po podłodze i zapłacił 24tyś robocizna + materiał. Ja elektrykę robiłem jakieś 3-4 tygodnie po pracy. Różnica 17500zł. Wentylację mechaniczną - montaż skrzynek rozprężnych, rur oraz rozdzielaczy, nie wiem ile mi to dokładnie czasu zajęło ale obstawiam 4 dni po 8h. Jeszcze zostało podłączenie tego pod rekuperator, zrobienie wyrzutni i czerpni. Za ten zakres prac firma chciała 7tyś. Póki co najmniej opłacalne były kafle - 65m2 zajęło miesiąc roboty po pracy (z tym, że nie codziennie, też nie w każdy dzień weekendu). Fachowiec za to chciał 6500zł.
> Przypomnę, że jestem ze Szczecina i ceny są oderwane od rzeczywistości. Np. facet, który mi robił podłogówkę chciał 450zł za samo przykręcenie stelaża WC. Ja to zrobiłem w kilka godzin po pracy. Pracując w Anglii jako programista miałem stawkę 40 funtów na godzinę i mniej więcej tyle "zarobiłem" przykręcając pierwszy raz w życiu ten stelaż. Czy się z tym "namęczyłem"? Czy o mało mi się nie rozbiła rodzina? Czy żona była wkurzona? A może zrujnowałem sobie zdrowie? Nie  zarobiłem 450zł w powiedzmy niecałe 3 godziny i sprawiło mi to satysfakcje.
> 
> Jeśli jakiś budowlaniec za przykręcenie stelaża chce tyle ile zarabia programista w Anglii to niech się (przepraszam za wyrażenie) pierdoli, ja tyle nie zapłacę bo teraz pracuje w Polsce i nie zarabiam 200zł na godzinę.
> 
> Ja rozumiem, że jak ktoś ma niewyrozumiałą żonę, dzieci, pracę fizyczną z której jak wraca to nie ma na nic siły - dla niego robienie na budowie to byłaby katorga. Natomiast jeśli ktoś sam z siebie lubi pogrzebać przy aucie, motocyklu, czy zrobić jakiś remont mieszkania, nie ma 2 lewych rąk, ma kobietę, która nie tylko nie będzie krzywo patrzeć, ale jeszcze pomoże i doceni... niech część prac wykona sam - to się realnie powinno opłacić


Masz rację kolego. Ja rozumiem, że każdy chce zarobić ale niektóre stawki są tak wysokie, że kogoś po prostu popi*****. A wiem mniej więcej jak to wygląda. Sam pracuję u producenta instalacji sanitarnych, moimi klientami są między innymi firmy wykonawcze od hydrauliki. Nie raz to wygląda: "A dzwonił do mnie jakiś inwestor, żeby mu grzejnik podłączyć itp. Mam tyle roboty, że mu krzyknąłem 500zł za to, że niby po godzinach muszę przyjechać. Na początku się motał ale widocznie było go stać i zaakceptował koszt. " I to tak wygląda. I nie są to wykonawcy którzy zarabiają po 3-4 tys tylko co najmniej 4-5 razy więcej. Baranki się strzyże do oporu ile się da. Wiadomo, że np więźby sam nie zrobie i ścian nośnych z wieńcami też nie. Ale myślę, że umiem zazbroić pręty, zabezpieczyć wykop i zalac betonem. ściany fundamentowe też. Hydraulikę z wentylacją napewno sam będę robił z pomocą kolegi. Elektrykę z teściem (z zawodu elektryk). Może pokuszę się o ocieplenie (bez tynku). To już się robią kwoty 30 tys albo i więcej. Za 30 tys ja muszę pracować średnio do 5 miesięcy. Moja żona zrozumie napewno i nawet mi pomoże zwłaszcza, że za tę kasę będziemy mieć kompletną kuchnie i może na coś jeszcze wystarczy. Budowa to wyrzeczenie i poświęcenie. Narazie mam 29 lat i dzieci jeszcze przede mną. Więc jest na coś takiego czas. Ale tak jak powiedziałem, nie zamierzam płacić za coś co jest za drogie. To jest jak z towarem. Instalacje które sprzedaję do najtańszych nie należą, są tacy którzy kupują bo im się podoba jakość, moja osoba i marka. Ale jest masa konkurencji, która jakością nie odstaje, a klienci wolą tamte produkty, bo jest trochę taniej.

----------


## dwiecegly

Macie tylko jeden problem, jesteście na początku budowy i teoretyzujecie, coś tam już porobiliście i coś tam się udało. Moja rada - skonczcie budowe (wlasnymi siłami) wroccie tu i wtedy napiszcie czy warto było tracić zdrowie, rodzinę i tysiące godzin najpiekniejszego okresu w waszym życiu. Nie pisze tu o przykrecaniu karniszy czy rozprowadzeniu kabelkow po domu ani o malowaniu scian po gladziach. Bo to robi 80% inwestorow. Prawdziwe koszty budowy to uslugi przy instalacjach, dachach i bardzo długo ciągnących sie pracach typu płytki, schody, obróbki itp itd 
To co czytam to entuzjazm ludzi ktorzy osiągneli SSO lub w najlepszym razie SSZ czyli najszybszy i najprostszy etap budowy i stosunkowo przewidywalny. Budowa (wasze wyrzeczenia) zaczyna sie po wstawieniu okien. 
Na okolo mam kilkanaście domów ktory powstają własnymi siłami, powstają i powstają... latami. Konca nie widać.

----------


## Frofo007

> Masz rację kolego. Ja rozumiem, że każdy chce zarobić ale niektóre stawki są tak wysokie, że kogoś po prostu popi*****.


Teraz na rynku jest dużo "taniego" pieniądza z kredytów, mnóstwo ludzi, którzy się budują i niedostateczna ilość wykonawców. Działa prawo popytu i podaży. Ja nie mam zamiaru płacić facetowi co potrafi używać wiertarki i poziomicy stawek, które zarabia jakiś neurochirurg  :wink:  To są rzeczy banalnie proste i w internecie jest pokazane jak daną rzecz wykonać. Jak ja mam płacić kupę kasy ale nim to zrobię najpierw szukać wykonawcy, potem go pilnować aby robił dobrze a na końcu ewentualnie się wykłócać o poprawki to ja wolę już to sam zrobić. 
Chce Cię przestrzec, że nie wszystko będzie takie kolorowe jak się zakłada. Oblicz sobie ile "wydasz", dolicz minimum 30% i może się uda  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

> M Wiadomo, że np więźby sam nie zrobie i ścian nośnych z wieńcami też nie. Ale myślę, że umiem zazbroić pręty, zabezpieczyć wykop i zalac betonem. ściany fundamentowe też. Hydraulikę z wentylacją napewno sam będę robił z pomocą kolegi. Elektrykę z teściem (z zawodu elektryk). Może pokuszę się o ocieplenie (bez tynku).


Jak jesteś w stanie sam wymurować fundamenty, to i ze ścianami nośnymi sobie poradzisz. W szalowaniu wieńca też nie ma wielkiej filozofii i stosunkowo łatwo można to zrobić w dwie osoby, także też można zrobić własnymi siłami. Mi budowa domu od fundamentu do wieńca zajęła rok czasu, a większość prac robiłem w pojedynkę i przy słabej pogodzie, albo jak mi się nie chciało / trzeba było zająć się dziećmi, to po prostu budowę odpuszczałem.




> Macie tylko jeden problem, jesteście na początku budowy i teoretyzujecie, coś tam już porobiliście i coś tam się udało. Moja rada - skonczcie budowe (wlasnymi siłami) wroccie tu i wtedy napiszcie czy warto było tracić zdrowie, rodzinę i tysiące godzin najpiekniejszego okresu w waszym życiu. Nie pisze tu o przykrecaniu karniszy czy rozprowadzeniu kabelkow po domu ani o malowaniu scian po gladziach. Bo to robi 80% inwestorow. Prawdziwe koszty budowy to uslugi przy instalacjach, dachach i bardzo długo ciągnących sie pracach typu płytki, schody, obróbki itp itd 
> To co czytam to entuzjazm ludzi ktorzy osiągneli SSO lub w najlepszym razie SSZ czyli najszybszy i najprostszy etap budowy i stosunkowo przewidywalny. Budowa (wasze wyrzeczenia) zaczyna sie po wstawieniu okien. 
> Na okolo mam kilkanaście domów ktory powstają własnymi siłami, powstają i powstają... latami. Konca nie widać.


Tak mam dopiero SSO i teraz zacznie się wykańczanie (nie tylko domu, ale i inwestora). Wiem ile czasu to zajmuje, bo remontowałem mieszkanie praktycznie od zera (wszystkie instalacje były wymieniane). Uważam, że najłatwiej jest zaoszczędzić na robociźnie SSO,a przy instalacjach i wykończeniówce można wiele zrobić samemu, ale również dużo już mam zamiar zlecać innym osobom. SSO zrobiliśmy bez kredytu, może uda się jeszcze ogarnąć okna i drzwi wejściowe bez wizyty w banku, ale już na instalację i wykończenie weźmiemy kredyt i na pewno sporo rzeczy będziemy zlecać, albo brać usługę razem z materiałem, bo nie wszystko będę w stanie zrobić sam (nie tylko ze względu na brak umiejętności/odpowiednich narzędzi, ale również ze względu na ograniczenia czasowe). Z różnych względów do budowanego domu przeprowadzimy się najwcześniej za trzy lata, co daje nam pewną elastyczność i możliwość spokojnej pracy samemu, ale nie mam ochoty brać się za niektóre rzeczy, np. nie uśmiecha mi się robić elewacji (ocieplenie, tynk, parapety) i pewnie do niej wezmę ekipę. Na pewno posadzkę będzie robiła zaprzyjaźniona ekipa, jak również osadzenie drzwi wewnętrznych i wykończenie podłóg, co niby mógłbym zrobić sam, ale po prostu wiem, że mi się to nie będzie opłacało. Za to rekuperację, ocieplenie stropu/poddasza, rozprowadzenie wody i kanalizację zrobię sam. Podwieszane sufity razem z sąsiadem, elektrykę razem z kolegą. Własnej pracy nie traktuję jako darmowej na budowie, ale to co zaoszczędziłem i zaoszczędzę przez własnoręczne wykonanie SSO (bez dachu) czy niektórych prac instalacyjnych i wykończeniowych, to tak jakby dodatkowy zarobek i to w dodatku nieopodatkowany, a przy teraźniejszych cenach usług ogólnobudowlanych jest on niemały i jakbym miał na to wszystko zarobić to musiał bym i tak wziąć dodatkowy etat, przez co również nie było by mnie w domu i to nawet częściej, a i tak nie zarobił bym tyle co bym wydał na budowę, a nawet gdybym zarobił to musiał bym przywitać się z drugim progiem podatkowym. Także 50 tysięcy zarobione w rok na samodzielnym zbudowani SSO (bez dachu), to na drugim etacie musiało by być około 70 tyś brutto. Przy czym na drugim etacie nie było by mnie w domu praktycznie wcale, a przy budowie jednak jestem dużo częściej. Największym wyrzeczeniem dla mnie jest to, że w tym roku nie byłem na wakacjach, bo urlop spędziłem na budowie.

----------


## nowa7

To prawda , nowych domów jest od groma. Frofo007 my też budujemy sami, mąż też jest programistą, skończył jeden z 2 najtrudniejszych kierunków na politechnice i z obserwacji jego i dzienników budowy samorobów którzy najczesciej też mają wyższe wykształcenie techniczne rzuca sie w oczy za duza dokładność i dzielenie włosa na czworo. Za dużo rozkmin każdej pierdoły. Przykład maszynka do cięcia styro, profesjonalisci tną piłką a mój siedział i rozkminiał jak to zrobić ze śmieci. Za ten czas co ją robił dociąl by co trzeba 5 razy. Taki bajer. 
Mając może niewielkie, kilkumiesieczne doświadczenie mogę powiedzieć tyle : poczytać trochę (niekoniecznie 700stron wątku) coś wybrać i wiecej do tematu nie wracać. I podstawowa zasada na naszej budowie brzmi : Jesli coś sie spieprzy mowimy "no kto mógł to wiedzieć/pomyśleć" jeśli coś jest dobrze to "mieliśmy zajebisty plan".Jesli sam budujesz i nie masz na kogo zwalić to przynajmniej spróbuj przekonać siebie ze to nie twoja wina. Na spokojny sen.

----------


## Busters

> Macie tylko jeden problem, jesteście na początku budowy i teoretyzujecie, coś tam już porobiliście i coś tam się udało. Moja rada - skonczcie budowe (wlasnymi siłami) wroccie tu i wtedy napiszcie czy warto było tracić zdrowie, rodzinę i tysiące godzin najpiekniejszego okresu w waszym życiu. Nie pisze tu o przykrecaniu karniszy czy rozprowadzeniu kabelkow po domu ani o malowaniu scian po gladziach. Bo to robi 80% inwestorow. Prawdziwe koszty budowy to uslugi przy instalacjach, dachach i bardzo długo ciągnących sie pracach typu płytki, schody, obróbki itp itd 
> To co czytam to entuzjazm ludzi ktorzy osiągneli SSO lub w najlepszym razie SSZ czyli najszybszy i najprostszy etap budowy i stosunkowo przewidywalny. Budowa (wasze wyrzeczenia) zaczyna sie po wstawieniu okien. 
> Na okolo mam kilkanaście domów ktory powstają własnymi siłami, powstają i powstają... latami. Konca nie widać.


Mieszkam od 2 lat, moja budowa trwala 18miesiecy. na budowie zrobilem sporo - elewacja bez tynku, elektryka, went mechaniczna, gladzie, malowanie, ocieplanie podlogi, podlog osb na strychu, zakladanie trawnika i pelno drobnycj prac - przez 1/2 czasu mialem pomocnika zatrudnionego lub w postaci ojca, zaoszczedzilem pewnie z 50tys. Nie czulem sie tym zmeczony, moja rodzina na tm nie ucierpiala praktycznie w ogole.

Nie rozumiem tego durnego gadania, albo macie 2 lewe rece, albo wasze parnerki sa glupie delikatnie mowiac skoro nie rozumieja ze budowe to pewne wyrzeczenie. 
Przeciez 50tys nieopodatkowanej kasy to calkiem sporo nawet jak ktos duzo zarabia. Nie mowiac juz o tym jak ktos buduje dom na kredyt i do tej kwoty jesli musi je zarobic najpierw dolicza podatki a potem odsetki kredytu.

----------


## redbox

> Mieszkam od 2 lat, moja budowa trwala 18miesiecy. na budowie zrobilem sporo - elewacja bez tynku, elektryka, went mechaniczna, gladzie, malowanie, ocieplanie podlogi, podlog osb na strychu, zakladanie trawnika i pelno drobnycj prac - przez 1/2 czasu mialem pomocnika zatrudnionego lub w postaci ojca, zaoszczedzilem pewnie z 50tys. Nie czulem sie tym zmeczony, moja rodzina na tm nie ucierpiala praktycznie w ogole.
> 
> Nie rozumiem tego durnego gadania, albo macie 2 lewe rece, albo wasze parnerki sa glupie delikatnie mowiac skoro nie rozumieja ze budowe to pewne wyrzeczenie. 
> Przeciez 50tys nieopodatkowanej kasy to calkiem sporo nawet jak ktos duzo zarabia. Nie mowiac juz o tym jak ktos buduje dom na kredyt i do tej kwoty jesli musi je zarobic najpierw dolicza podatki a potem odsetki kredytu.


budowe zaczłaem rok temu w sierpniu, do konca roku mialem SSZ. w lutym zaczłąem rozkładc kable, pozniej hydraulikę pozniej przyeszdl pan tynkarz. Nastepnie zrobilem podłogówkę, panowie zrobili wylewki. Reszta robót: ocoeplenie poddasza, płyty KG, spoinowanie, Płytki, malowanie elewację (narazie bez tynku), kostka, ogród, robilem ja, żona czasami ojcowie. Ogolnie mam teraz stan do zamieszkania. Czy drugi raz bym sie budował? Napewno nie w takim tempie, albo nie własnymi rekami. Od 3 miesiecy praca po pracy, urlopy na budowie, soboty i niedziele też. Są plusy i sa minusy

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie rozumiem tego durnego gadania ... wasze parnerki sa glupie delikatnie mowiac skoro nie rozumieja ze budowe to pewne wyrzeczenie.


Hehe no inaczej tego nazwać nie można. To chłop ma ciągnąć etat, potem na budowie robić i kobieta ma jeszcze mieć o coś do niego pretensje? Przecież zazwyczaj robi to dla niej i dla dzieci, aby żyło się lepiej. Każdy kto się buduje chyba wie, że to nie zakupy bułek w lidlu  :wink: 

Nie rozumiem również argumentu, "że jak ktoś robi na budowie to się przez to może związek rozlecieć". Czyli, że co, jak będzie "trudno" w związku to się rozstajemy? No to chyba lepiej od razu niż jak zabraknie na ratę kredytu, czy tam jak ktoś straci prace/zdrowie.

----------


## kaszpir007

W większości powód że ludzie sami budują lub wykańczają dom jest ... brak kasy ...

I to jest główny powód ...

A takie gadanie że samodzielna budowa i wykańczanie domu to przyjemność i sielanka , że rodzina jest wtedy szczęśliwa i itd to jedna wielka bzdura i ściema w którą nie wierzą chyba nawet Ci co o tym piszą ...

Sądzę że gdyby było ich stać i mieli pieniądze to nie kiwnęli by palcem i zlecali wszystko wykonawcom/podwykonawcom i jedynie zajęli się nadzorem albo nawet i z tego by zrezygnowali bo zawsze można mieć inspektora nadzoru ...

U nas w domu też częśc prac sami wykonywaliśmy , ale nie dlatego że to fajne i przyjemne i świetnie się spędza tak czas ale ze względu na kasę. Stwierdziliśmy że niektóre prace możemy wykonać i trochę kasy zaoszczedzić ...

Kładliśmi sami styropian , szlifowaliśmy lekko ściany , gruntowaliśmy , malowaliśmy , kładliśmy panele i listwy , ja rozkładałem wentylację mechaniczną , robiłem z teściem "biały montaż" .
Teraz od dłuższego czasu zajmujemy się ogrodem - 3000m2 ..

Oczywiście wolałbym tych prac nie robić i sobie w tym czasie popijać piwko bujając się na hamaku lub robić coś innego ...

Tak samo ogród. 
Jak usłyszeliśmy ceny jakie trzeba zapłacić za aranżacje i wykonanie ogrodu to nasz szczęka opadła i stwierdziliśmy że trzeba samemu zrobić.
Kosztem mnóstwa czasu , siły i nerwów ...

Więc jak słyszę że to wszystko to jest łatwe , miłe i przyjemne to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać ...

Problem jest taki że wielu tak naprawdę nie ma kasy na dom jaki się im wymarzyło , wybrało za duży i  itd , a że cięzko się przyznać że po prostu nie mają kasy i muszą sami tyrać to później czyta się takie bajeczki  :wink: 

Ja gdybym miał kasę to bym nie nic nie robił przy budowie i ogrodzie. Po co się męczyć jak można w tym czasie wypoczywać  :wink: 

Oglądam czasami z żoną "Maję w Ogrodzie" i widzę ogrody jakie mają ludzie , tyle że nie ma się co oszukiwać te najpiękniejsze , te zadbane to nie projektuje i nie robi inwestor a projektant z wieloma wykonawcami i później cały czas sie tym ogrodem zajmują.
To kosztuje olbrzymie pieniądze i oczywiście ogarnia nas zazdrość , bo tez fajnie by było tylko podziwiać ogród a nie przy nich tyrać aby coś tam było ..

----------


## Slawskip

> W większości powód że ludzie sami budują lub wykańczają dom jest ... brak kasy ...
> 
> I to jest główny powód ...
> 
> A takie gadanie że samodzielna budowa i wykańczanie domu to przyjemność i sielanka , że rodzina jest wtedy szczęśliwa i itd to jedna wielka bzdura i ściema w którą nie wierzą chyba nawet Ci co o tym piszą ...


budowa i wykańczanie domu może być przyjemna nawet jak robisz to własnymi rękoma, ale sielanką nigdy bym tego nie nazwał. Nawet jak budujesz dom systemem zleconym (bo zawsze na budowie będą mniejsze lub większe dylematy, lub co gorsza błędy zrobione przez ekipę, które trzeba naprawić.) nie jest to sielanka (wiem jak to wygląda u mojej siostry, która się właśnie wprowadziła do domu wykonanego w systemie zleconym). 

Co do rodziny i jej szczęścia, to może nie jest szczęśliwa z powodu nieobecności jednego rodzica ze względu na budowę, ale już z zamieszkania w nowym domu jak najbardziej. Budowa nie trwa wiecznie, a jak musisz na nią dodatkowo tyrać na dodatkowym etacie, to i tak jesteś nieobecny, a i tak nie zarobisz tyle co samodzielnie budując. Każda rodzina, która chce zamieszkać w domu musi podjąć jakąś decyzję. U nas podjęliśmy decyzję, że zamiast ogromnego kredytu i budowie domu z ekipami, zrobimy to trochę wolniej w dużej mierze samemu (ale nie tak że wszystko) i z dużo mniejszym kredytem na wykończenie domu (kredyt mniejszy o co najmniej połowę). Gdybyśmy budowali tylko przy pomocy firm, to pewnie już byśmy się wprowadzali, albo byli blisko. Nie ma to wielkiego znaczenia, bo wybraliśmy taką drogę podjęliśmy tą decyzję świadomie. Mamy mieszkanie i budujemy dom, a jak się przeprowadzimy to będziemy mieli o wiele niższą ratę, którą w całości pokryje wynajem naszego mieszkania, w dodatku nie na 30 lat, tylko na okres połowę krótszy. Czy bywa ciężko? owszem, ale jak ostatnio zrobiliśmy grilla na budowie to wiedzieliśmy, że decyzja została podjęta słusznie, chociaż wymaga od nas wyrzeczeń i na pewno bywa męcząca, to wiemy że efekt będzie tego wart.

----------


## Busters

> W większości powód że ludzie sami budują lub wykańczają dom jest ... brak kasy ...
> 
> I to jest główny powód ...
> 
> A takie gadanie że samodzielna budowa i wykańczanie domu to przyjemność i sielanka , że rodzina jest wtedy szczęśliwa i itd to jedna wielka bzdura i ściema w którą nie wierzą chyba nawet Ci co o tym piszą ...
> 
> Sądzę że gdyby było ich stać i mieli pieniądze to nie kiwnęli by palcem i zlecali wszystko wykonawcom/podwykonawcom i jedynie zajęli się nadzorem albo nawet i z tego by zrezygnowali bo zawsze można mieć inspektora nadzoru ...
> 
> U nas w domu też częśc prac sami wykonywaliśmy , ale nie dlatego że to fajne i przyjemne i świetnie się spędza tak czas ale ze względu na kasę. Stwierdziliśmy że niektóre prace możemy wykonać i trochę kasy zaoszczedzić ...
> ...


Widzisz tylko biale i czarne? Moze cos posrodku? Widzisz moze sa rozne typy ludzi.
Wiadomo ze pewne pracy robi sie dla kasy, ale tez nie do konca. Ja wybudowalem sie praktycznie bez kredytu, moglem wszystko zlecac a mino to chcialem cos zrobic.
Moze mam problemy psychiczne ze chcialem cos zrobic samemu. Z tego co piszecie to pewnie tak.

PS na rowerze pojezdzic czy pobiegac tez lubie a przeciez to nie sielanka, lepiej byloby posiedziec przed telewizorem zeby sie nie zmeczyc.

----------


## dwiecegly

Proszę cie nie porownuj jazdy na rowerze do dzwigania na budowie, kucia pod instalacje albo wdychania oparów ze smierdzących pianek poliuretanowych. Na budowie nie ma nic zdrowego, ludzie to robia bo muszą a nie dla przyjemności. Troche przy wykonczeniowce swojego domu porobiłem i nie uważam żeby po nawdychaniu syfu z gladzi albo chemii z pianek silikonow itp stałem sie bardziej męski.
Tak kobiety doceniają to że konczysz im dom ale nigdy nie wybaczają że nie ma cie przy dziecku jak tego potrzebują a takie maluchy 0-8lat rodzicow (obu) potrzebuja prawie bez przerwy.
Chociaz wiekszosc roboty wykonały firmy to i tak mase czasu stracilem na zalatwianie materialu, wybieranie pierdol w sklepach albo sprawdzaniu czy fachowcy zrobili ok. Ani jeden dzien na budowie nie był przyjemny, chyba że pojechałem sobie tam pogadać z sąsiadem przy piwku. Moja budowa trwała poltora roku i to o tym okresie wole zapomniec, wszystko co po nim bedzie przyjemniejsze i latwiejsze dopoki mi zdrowia starczy.

----------


## tkaczor123

Gdybym miał kasę lub zarabiał 7 tyś to bym siedział i rozkazywał wykonawcom  :big tongue: .
Niestety kasy nie miałem i od fundamentów po wykończenie samemu z pomocą wujka.
Poświęciłem cały urlop z okresu 3 lat , a resztę po pracy (od 16 do 22).
Ciężko było ale dałem radę.
Starałem się aby nie było poprawek bo to strata czasu.
Dlatego dwa lata temu wybudowałem za 210 tyś , sama robocizna to dodatkowo +100 tyś.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Po co te nerwy i przepychanki. Zdecydowanie człowiek jest z natury zwierzem wygodnym i leniwym i jak nie musi to niepotrzebnie wysiłku nie ponosi. Po to się robi samemu na budowie żeby zaoszczędzić a nie z przyjemności robienia. Przyjemnie to się odpoczywam kiedy ktoś wykonuje dobrze zlecona robotę. Fajnie się czyta jak to miło i kolorowo samemu. Widziałem ile ludzi i przez jaki czas wykonywało u mnie zlecone prace. Jeżeli tynki np. przez 5 dni robi 5 ciu doświadczonych tynkarzy to ile czasu bedzie tynkować amator ? 
Jeżeli ktoś uważa że warto dla 50 tys zasuwać samemu przez 1.5 roki, rezygnować z wolnego czasu to jego wybor. 

Nawet pomijając fakt zmęczenia, straty własnego czasu to budowa samemu trwa dłużej niż zlecona. Zamiast rok, budujesz trzy a to już ma aspekt finansowy

----------


## Frofo007

> Więc jak słyszę że to wszystko to jest łatwe , miłe i przyjemne to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać ...


Czyli rozumiem, że każdy chodzi do pracy tylko dlatego, że jego praca jest łatwa, miła i przyjemna? Ja uważam, że główną motywacją wykonywania jakiejś pracy są zarobki.
Robiąc na budowie oszczędzamy/zarabiamy pewne kwoty, często jest to 5-10tyś mc (robiąc kilka h po pracy w zależności od regionu). 

Ja np. wczoraj naprawiałem swoje auto, cały byłem czarny i brudny od oleju (strzelił wąż doprowadzający olej od automatycznej skrzyni biegów do chłodnicy), lecz mi to sprawiło satysfakcję. Naprawa auta za 6zł + koszt oleju... w serwisie pewnie by zdiagnozowali niewiadomo co i chcieli grube tysiące. Jak pralka się popsuła to serwisant chciał za naprawę 800zł. Ja to zrobiłem za 2,5zł (klej super glue) i półtora godz czasu (posiłkowałem się forum elektrody). Skleiłem jakieś gówno odpowiedzialne za liczenie obrotów silnika i pralka popracowała kolejne 2 lata.
Pojutrze będę wymieniać olej + filtr w motocyklu. Czy to mi się finansowo opłaci nie wiem, ale robię to aby mieć świadomość, że na pewno będzie tam zalany pełny syntetyk, przy okazji popodziwiam moją bestię i będę miał jakąś z tego satysfakcję. Podobnie mam z budową. Nie robię nic wbrew sobie, nie jest to sielanka, ale jestem przy końcówce a rodzina mi się nie rozsypała (jak niektórzy sugerują), w sumie tak szczerze to jestem z siebie dumny, podjąłem wyzwanie i (chyba) się uda to wszystko doprowadzić do końca. Taka fajna przygoda w życiu (oczywiście stresów, wysiłku itp było mnóstwo). Ale co nie zabije to wzmocni, wszystko to kwestia podejścia. Dzięki mojemu wkładowi w budowę mam niską ratę kredytu i jakąś tam satysfakcję.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja przystepując do budowy bylem nastawiony na prace typu polozenie paneli, pomalowanie pomieszczeń, przykrecenie lamp i karniszów.
Niestety, z uwagi, ze jeden z wykonawcow ukradł mi blisko 20 tys zł,  aby zm9eścić sięw określonym budżecie bylem zmuszony zalożyć (podjąć  :smile:  ) rękawice i pare etapów zrobic sam.
Klejenie styropianu na elewacji, wentylacja mechaniczna, częsciowe ocieplenia stropu, kafelkowanie pom. technicznego Pózniej "terraformowanie" działki, zakladanie trawnika, ogrodzenie z gabionów.
Satysfakcji bylo dużo, ale wyrzeczeń rownież. 
Ocieplenie elewacji to prawie 5 tygodni pracy. Pierwszy tydzien, dwa - pełen werwy.
Kolejny - rutyna
Ostatnie dwa - zmęczenie i zniecierpliwienie.
Ok, jestem zadowolony, ze zrobiłem to sam, nawet nie tyle tym, ze troche zaoszczedzilem, co tym, ze zrobione jest to starannie.
Ale nie wyobrazam ,sobie ciągnąć budowy od fundamentow, po dach, plus wykończenie. To nie "siłka",  to niewygodna i  niezdrowa robota.
I wiele popołudnie wycietych z życia rodziny.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Frofo007, tylko jak długo tak można ? 
Dom budować samemu, samochód naprawiać samemu. Samemu naprawiać RTV, AGD. Może samemu też piec chleb i wytwarzać własne wędliny, piwo itd. 
Życie jest jedno, na wszystko czasu nie wystarczy. Jeżeli nie pogodziemy się z tym że czasem przepłacimy, damy zarobić komuś innemu to stracimy duzo więcej niż kasę. Stracimy czas na życie rodzinne, czas dla bliskich  czas dla siebie.

----------


## Slawskip

Jak długo tak można? Całe życie. Ja lubię grzebać przy samochodzie i to co potrafię to staram się robić sam, a to czego nie potrafię, nie mam specjalistycznych narzędzi, czy nawet zwyczajnie chęci, to oddaję do zrobienia innym. Tak samo z budową. Wiedziałem że fundamenty, kanalizę czy ściany nośne z wieńcem dam radę zrobić, to zrobiłem. Stropu monolitycznego, czy nawet systemowego nie miałem ochoty robić, to mam wiązary, nie lubię skakać po dachu  więc zleciłem pokrycie dachu. Nikt nie mówi że samodzielna budowa domu to sielanka i lekka praca, ale jak się do tego podejdzie już od etapu projektu i zrobi tak aby projekt był łatwy do wykonania, to potem jest lżej i z satysfakcją patrzy się na efekty swojej pracy. Poza tym jak wiesz od początku co będziesz robił sam to można to wcześniej zaplanować i spokojnie osiągnąć wyznaczony cel przy okazji nie stracić zbyt wiele czasu z życia własnej rodziny. Na pewno więcej czasu straciłbym chcąc zarobić większe pieniądze aby na budowę starczyło.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Nikt nie mówi że samodzielna budowa domu to sielanka i lekka praca,.


NO jak to nie, poczytaj posty powyzej np z wczoraj. Niektorzy piszą że to przyjemnosc i jeszcze na zdrowie wychodzi bo sport i rekraacja... Ciekawe co powiedza za kilka lat jak skoncza w poczekalni izby przyjęć lub moze szczesliwie tylko przychodni specjalistycznej.

----------


## karol_sc

Mnie się wydaję że ameryki tutaj nikt nie odkryję ale uważam że porównywanie okresu budowy do naprawy samochodu czy innych „bładych prac naprawczych” to nieporozumienie.

W tym roku w jednym aucie felgi zmieniłem sam, ale już w następnym aucie pojechałem na wymianę, bo sam nie miałem kiedy tego zrobić. Czy dałem się naciągnąć na 100 zł? Nie wiem, wiem że nie było tego kiedy zrobić i czasem trzeba się liczyć z tym że musimy za coś komuś zapłacić bo sami nie mamy tego kiedy zrobić. Nie chodzi że ktoś ma dwie lewe ręce, tylko że czas nie jest z gumy, a są też w życiu rzeczy przyjemniejsze na które warto poświęcić czas.

Okres budowy to praca, dużo pracy, obowiązków wykonanych często na już. Teraz z perspektywy mieszkania w nowym domu i wykonania od czasu do czasu jakiś prac, nie mam z tym problemu, bo przede wszystkim mam na to czas i zakres prac jest dużo mniejszy.   
Problem z budową głównie jest taki, że trzeba zgrać dużo rzeczy na już, obowiązków jest masa, do tego dochodzi własna praca zarobkowa. Też pracuję we wspomnianej tutaj branży IT ,oprócz 8 godzin w pracy pozostaje telefon służbowy, dyżur VPN czy też kilkudniowa delegacja, żona jest architektem więc ma do czynienia z budową na co dzień. 

Powiem Wam że z perspektywy czasu, jak rozmawiamy z żona i odbiłoby nam, kiedyś wybudować drugi dom, to jeżeli nie miałbym środków, żeby palcem na budowie nie kiwnąć, to bym się nie zdecydował. 
Mam satysfakcje że zrobiliśmy dużo przy wykończeniówce sami ale miałem też pomoc od rodziny, która w budowlance siedzi, teść ma firmę budowlaną.  Miałem świadomość że oprócz zaoszczędzonego grosza, będę to miał zrobione dobrze.

Napisałem to głównie do osób, które czytają ten wątek mając w piwnicy parę śrubokrętów, kombinerki i wkrętarkę z parksida.  Jeżeli ktoś decyduje się na własną pracę musi się liczyć z zakupem narzędzi, pomocą od kogoś, bo sam wszystkiego nie zrobi, uciekającym czasem, dokształceniem się i oceniać czy jest w stanie to sam wszystko wykonać. 

Satysfakcja jest ale nie oszukujmy samych siebie że to cudowne chwile i nie zamienilibyśmy ich na nic innego …  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

> NO jak to nie, poczytaj posty powyzej np z wczoraj. Niektorzy piszą że to przyjemnosc i jeszcze na zdrowie wychodzi bo sport i rekraacja... Ciekawe co powiedza za kilka lat jak skoncza w poczekalni izby przyjęć lub moze szczesliwie tylko przychodni specjalistycznej.


Jeśli ktoś odczuwa przyjemność z pracy na budowie, to również nie oznacza sielanki. Niektórzy odczuwają przyjemność biegając w ultra maratonach, czy jakichś runmagedonach i robią to tylko i wyłącznie dla własnej satysfakcji nie mając z tego nic (to jest tylko moja opinia). Przy budowie domu poza wysiłkiem fizycznym i satysfakcją oszczędzamy sporą gotówkę i to w takiej ilości, której najprawdopodobniej nie zarobilibyśmy w czasie poświęconym na budowie. Dodatkowo jak ktoś pracuje głównie na siedząco i sporty wcześniej uprawiał okazjonalnie, to również może się okazać że budowa wyjdzie mu na zdrowie. Tylko tutaj nie ma reguły i każdy musi sam ocenić co jest dla niego ważniejsze i w jaki sposób chce spędzać swój czas.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Ludzie o czym Wy piszecie?
Teraz czasy są inne i oszczędzają Ci, co budują szybko a nie wolno.
Wszystko drożeje w gigantycznym tempie, na  tyle iż w ciągu 1,5 roku my osobiście zaoszczędziliśmy 22%, tylko dlatego że umowę mieliśmy podpisaną wcześniej na stan deweloperski.
Teraz nasz wykonawca podniósł ceny ok 22%. I tak jest w całej budowlance....tylko samorobi nie porównują cen obecnych z tymi, które by zapłacili choćby rok wcześniej.

----------


## Slawskip

Tylko jakbym miał się szybko wybudować to muszę jeszcze doliczyć koszt kredytu i w tym roku  musiało by to być około 500 tyś zł (do wprowadzenia), a tak jak skończę budowę w ciągu następnych dwóch lat to będę miał kredyt co najmniej o połowę mniejszy, także całe te oszczędności z szybkiego budowania oddałbym w postaci odsetek do banku. Każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć co mu się bardziej opłaca.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Tylko jakbym miał się szybko wybudować to muszę jeszcze doliczyć koszt kredytu i w tym roku  musiało by to być około 500 tyś zł (do wprowadzenia), a tak jak skończę budowę w ciągu następnych dwóch lat to będę miał kredyt co najmniej o połowę mniejszy, także całe te oszczędności z szybkiego budowania oddałbym w postaci odsetek do banku. Każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć co mu się bardziej opłaca.


Ale mieszkał byś w swoim domku od dwóch lat.

----------


## Slawskip

teraz mieszkam w swoim mieszkaniu od lat siedmiu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo007, tylko jak długo tak można ? 
> ... Może samemu też piec chleb...


No akurat piecze samemu chleb i bardzo dobrze na tym wychodzę  :big tongue:  Na zakupy jeżdżę raz w tygodniu, dlatego aby nie musieć specjalnie jechać po świeży chleb piecze go samemu. Mam automat do którego wrzucam gotową mieszankę z ulubionymi w smaku chlebami (nie do dostania w sklepie), szklanka wody + drożdże i nastawiam tak aby był gotowy na rano. Całe przygotowanie chleba to w porywach 2 minuty. Gdybym miał pojechać po niego do sklepu to straciłbym minimum pół godziny.

Ja nie zachwalam samodzielnej budowy domu od fundamentów po kafelki samemu. Ale jeśli ktoś lubi taką pracę (w sensie tak samo lub bardziej niż prace, którą wykonuje zawodowo), pracując na budowie zaoszczędza tyle samo lub więcej niż zarabia a do tego wie, że zrobi daną rzecz dobrze - to jak najbardziej ma to sens. Ja u siebie myślę, że wykonam z 25% pełnego zakresu prac. Zdrowotnie wyszło mi to na lepsze bo ruch to zdrowie (wcześniej praca siedząca, mało ruchu), sporo kasy zaoszczędziłem, to co zrobiłem myślę, że wykonałem z należytą starannością, nie traciłem czasu na szukanie ekip, nadzorowanie ich i ewentualnych nerwów gdyby coś było nie tak. Mam satysfakcję z tej pracy.
Dodam, że na budowie nigdy nie robiłem nic z "przymusem". Zazwyczaj cieszyłem się, że zaraz pojadę na budowę i coś porobię, byłem ciekaw jak mi pójdzie i jak po tych pracach zmieni się wygląd domu. Starałem się w sobie wzbudzać pozytywne odczucia. Jak był czas, że nie chciało mi się jechać na budowę to robiłem sobie kilka dni przerwy aż ochota wracała.

Są różni ludzie, jeden będzie się cieszył z tego, że biega, inny, że jeździ na rowerze, mi sprawia satysfakcje "majsterkowanie" i praca na budowie. Natomiast bardzo nie lubi np. siedzieć w kuchni przy garach a wiem, że są ludzie, którzy to bardzo lubią. Także ile osób, tyle punktów widzenia.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Tylko jakbym miał się szybko wybudować to muszę jeszcze doliczyć koszt kredytu i w tym roku  musiało by to być około 500 tyś zł (do wprowadzenia), a tak jak skończę budowę w ciągu następnych dwóch lat to będę miał kredyt co najmniej o połowę mniejszy, także całe te oszczędności z szybkiego budowania oddałbym w postaci odsetek do banku. Każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć co mu się bardziej opłaca.


Więc twierdzisz że zaoszczedzisz 250tyś na robociznie? w poltora czy tam 2 lata? Kurde moze powinienes otworzyc firme budowlaną skoro w dwa lata zarobisz 250tys to wychodzi po 10tyś na miesiac. A jak jeszcze wezmiesz znajomych do pomocy to bedziecie obracać grubymi milionami.

----------


## Frofo007

> Więc twierdzisz że zaoszczedzisz 250tyś na robociznie? w poltora czy tam 2 lata? Kurde moze powinienes otworzyc firme budowlaną skoro w dwa lata zarobisz 250tys to wychodzi po 10tyś na miesiac. A jak jeszcze wezmiesz znajomych do pomocy to bedziecie obracać grubymi milionami.


Mylisz różne rzeczy. Jak prowadzisz firmę to musisz zapłacić ZUS, podatek VAT, podatek dochodowy, opłacić biuro rachunkowe itp. Natomiast robiąc dla siebie masz czysty nieopodatkowany pieniądz. Jest możliwość przy niektórych pracach oszczędzić 10tyś mc.

----------


## dwiecegly

Daj spokoj, w budowalnce malo kto placi podatki, najwyzej jeden zus w fimie gdzie czasem robi 6 ludzi.

----------


## Slawskip

> Więc twierdzisz że zaoszczedzisz 250tyś na robociznie? w poltora czy tam 2 lata? Kurde moze powinienes otworzyc firme budowlaną skoro w dwa lata zarobisz 250tys to wychodzi po 10tyś na miesiac. A jak jeszcze wezmiesz znajomych do pomocy to bedziecie obracać grubymi milionami.


Nie, nie zaoszczędzę 250 tysięcy na robociźnie. W ciągu tych dwóch lat również zarabiam i sporo z tego również wydam na budowę. Ponieważ budowa trwa trochę dłużej, to mam również więcej czasu na myślenie i znajdowanie tańszych, a niekoniecznie gorszych rozwiązań. Gdybym miał wziąć rok temu kredyt na budowę domu w taki sposób, żeby już po roku w nim zamieszkać to musiał bym wziąć 500 tyś kredytu (na dom łącznie z wyposażeniem w stanie pod klucz), a dzięki temu, że nie mam teraz kredytu i będę go musiał wziąć dopiero w przyszłym roku na wykończenie, to wystarczy mi połowa z tej kwoty. Nie pytaj mnie dlaczego tak jest, ale tak wychodzi z moich wyliczeń oraz wycen które robiłem przed podjęciem decyzji o samodzielnej budowie w trzy lata zamiast zleconej w rok. Mój przypadek jest dość specyficzny, aczkolwiek jak się trochę pokombinuje to można dużo zaoszczędzić i u mnie to daje taką finalną różnicę w kredycie, co jednak nie oznacza, że sama budowa domu kosztowała mnie wspomniane wyżej 250 tysięcy.

----------


## patrick99

dywagacje kompletnie bez sensu...każdy przypadek jest inny.
niech każdy robi jak uważa...jedni przeklinają kredyty i unikają jak ognia, drudzy biorą i też żyją - obydwie strony zadowolone.
większość samorobów jak sądzę ma albo swoje mieszkania (nie wnikam skąd, nie obchodzi mnie to) to mogą sobie dłubać latami...kredytobiorcy często wynajmują za gruby hajs albo żyją z rodzicami/teściami itp. - gdybym miał wybierać wynajem/mieszkanie z rodzicami vs kredyt i swoje (nieważne czy mieszkanie czy dom) to sekundy bym się nie zastanawiał i brał kredyt. 

co swoje to swoje, chociaż większość "bezkredytowców" i tak wyśmieje, że nie swoje, tylko banku...  :big grin: 

gównoburza o nic bo każdy przypadek jest INNY, jeden jest zdrowy i mu się chce, drugi mniej, trzeci bogaty, czwarty biedny, ten ma dzieci ten nie ma, ten pracował za granicą i ma oszczędności ten nie ma... i tak bez końca....
internetowe przepychanki mają to do siebie, że każda ze stron będzie bronic swojej racji bo "moja jest najmojsza" i tyle. szkoda czasu na to. niech każdy robi jak mu się podoba i będzie zawodolony, bez patrzenia na drugiego, bo ten zrobi tak albo inaczej...

----------


## tkaczor123

Dokładnie każdy przypadek jest inny.  Ja wolę jednak chlebek na zakwasie drożdże to nie to. Ale każdy robi jak uważa. Dziś mi się nie chciało i kupiłem chleb niby na zakwasie za 5.89zl ale sprzedawczyni nie mogła znaleźć składu. Te bochenki po 2-3 zł to oni chyba pompują. Ktoś pomyśli że w głowie się poprzewracało ale jak się do czegoś lepszego przyzwyczailes to później ciężko to zmienić.  Samochodem jeżdżę od 8 lat i jak nie padnie silnik to go nie zmienię. W okolicy zmieniają co 2-3 lata ale co mnie obchodzi to że ktoś chce się pokazać.

----------


## brazylia29

Każdy myśli ,że budowlańcy zarabiają niewiadomo ile ,ale rzeczywistość jest inna. Sam prowadzę jednoosobową firmę i nie jest tak różowo ,zarobisz miesięcznie z 6000 ale prawie połowę pociągną koszta takie jak zus, paliwo ,narzędzia itp.Zostaje 3000-3500 tyś za ok 220godzin pracy .Jak zachorujesz siedzisz w domu i nie masz nic, urlopu też ci nikt nie opłaci.Zleceń mam na min rok do przodu ale co z tego jak nie da się więcej zarobić.Ci co się budują narzekają ale ja wiem ,że mnie nie stać na budowę i o budowie mogę tylko pomarzyć.

----------


## Frofo007

> Każdy myśli ,że budowlańcy zarabiają niewiadomo ile ,ale rzeczywistość jest inna.


Wszystko zależy od tego czym się zajmujesz i gdzie robisz. Chłopaki od elewacji tak jak sobie to obliczałem zarabiali około 4tyś mc, czyli mało jak za ciężką pracę. Ale już np. facet od podłogówki zarobił 4tyś ale w tydzień. I to robił w tym czasie na 2 zlecenia. Glazurnik chciał 100zl za m2 płytek. W praktyce na glazurę niewiele osób widzi potrzebę posiadania gwarancji, więc pewnie często nie wystawia faktur więc ta stówa jest bez podatków. Niech położy dziennie 6m2 płytek przez 22 dni - 13200zł, odliczając ZUS, paliwo itp. powinno zostać 10tyś.

Aby nie być gołosłownym dodam, że oprócz pracy w IT prowadzę też działalność gospodarczą właśnie w budowlance (sam nie robię), nie chce zdradzać szczegółów, ale chodzi o wykorzystanie nowych urządzeń, które znacznie przyspieszają prace. Tam wysyłając 2 ludzi na 2 dni wyciąga się około 3tyś brutto.

To tak jak w innych branżach, na stanowisku np. handlowca można zarabiać 3tyś jak i 30tyś. Wszystko zależy od tego co robimy, jak i gdzie  :wink:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Wszystko zależy od tego czym się zajmujesz i gdzie robisz. Chłopaki od elewacji tak jak sobie to obliczałem zarabiali około 4tyś mc, czyli mało jak za ciężką pracę. Ale już np. facet od podłogówki zarobił 4tyś ale w tydzień. I to robił w tym czasie na 2 zlecenia. Glazurnik chciał 100zl za m2 płytek. W praktyce na glazurę niewiele osób widzi potrzebę posiadania gwarancji, więc pewnie często nie wystawia faktur więc ta stówa jest bez podatków. Niech położy dziennie 6m2 płytek przez 22 dni - 13200zł, odliczając ZUS, paliwo itp. powinno zostać 10tyś.
> 
> Aby nie być gołosłownym dodam, że oprócz pracy w IT prowadzę też działalność gospodarczą właśnie w budowlance (sam nie robię), nie chce zdradzać szczegółów, ale chodzi o wykorzystanie nowych urządzeń, które znacznie przyspieszają prace. Tam wysyłając 2 ludzi na 2 dni wyciąga się około 3tyś brutto.
> 
> To tak jak w innych branżach, na stanowisku np. handlowca można zarabiać 3tyś jak i 30tyś. Wszystko zależy od tego co robimy, jak i gdzie


w temacie glazurnika - dwa lata temu facet wykańczał mi łazienki, pracował równo miesiąc - każdy weekend wolny, dni robocze od 8 do 17. Kilka zastrzeżeń po latach mam - ale na czas odbioru dużych problemów nie było. Zapłaciłem 9600 zł - oczywiście bez faktury. Patrząc na wzrost cen - teraz bym zapłacił około 13000-14000. Według mnie całkiem fajna stawka godzinowa wychodzi.

----------


## kubek86

> w temacie glazurnika - dwa lata temu facet wykańczał mi łazienki, pracował równo miesiąc - każdy weekend wolny, dni robocze od 8 do 17. Kilka zastrzeżeń po latach mam - ale na czas odbioru dużych problemów nie było. Zapłaciłem 9600 zł - oczywiście bez faktury. Patrząc na wzrost cen - teraz bym zapłacił około 13000-14000. Według mnie całkiem fajna stawka godzinowa wychodzi.


No to w czym problem. Zmień zawód jak w innym fajne stawki za godzinę.  :big tongue:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> No to w czym problem. Zmień zawód jak w innym fajne stawki za godzinę.


a czy ja pisałem, że gdzieś jest problem? gdybym chciał zmienić to bym zmienił. mój zawód i moje stawki mi się podobają. 
swoją wiadomość pisałem w celach porównawczo-informacyjnych. nie szukaj zawiści tam gdzie jej nie ma  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Według mnie całkiem fajna stawka godzinowa wychodzi.


Nawet, jak na czarno, to pamiętaj, że z tego musi coś sobie odłożyć na emeryturę, na czas choroby, na urlop...
Właśnie o tym wcześniej pisałem, że ludzie porównują to, co dostają na rękę (co miesiąc - niezależnie od tego, czy są na urlopie, zwolnieniu, czy mają roboty po pachy czy martwy sezon w firmie) z tym, co dostaje pracodawca czy przedsiębiorca jako swój przychód.

----------


## marcin225

Ehh jak zwykle najgłośniej szczekają Ci co nigdy własnej działalności nie prowadzili, nigdy nie zatrudniali ludzi, nie kupowali sprzętu drogiego itp. Dla nich jak weźmiesz więcej niż 20zł/h pracy to jesteś złodziejem  :big grin:  
Jaki urlop Kaizen?  :big grin:  Jak się prowadzi działalność i zatrudnia ludzi to o urlopie można zapomnieć, chyba. że nazwiesz tak wyjazd podczas którego połowę czasu spędzasz z telefonem przy uchu bo akurat wtedy nagle się pojawia multum problemów.

----------


## kubek86

> a czy ja pisałem, że gdzieś jest problem? gdybym chciał zmienić to bym zmienił. mój zawód i moje stawki mi się podobają. 
> swoją wiadomość pisałem w celach porównawczo-informacyjnych. nie szukaj zawiści tam gdzie jej nie ma


Jasne.  :wink:

----------


## brazylia29

> Wszystko zależy od tego czym się zajmujesz i gdzie robisz. Chłopaki od elewacji tak jak sobie to obliczałem zarabiali około 4tyś mc, czyli mało jak za ciężką pracę. Ale już np. facet od podłogówki zarobił 4tyś ale w tydzień. I to robił w tym czasie na 2 zlecenia. Glazurnik chciał 100zl za m2 płytek. W praktyce na glazurę niewiele osób widzi potrzebę posiadania gwarancji, więc pewnie często nie wystawia faktur więc ta stówa jest bez podatków. Niech położy dziennie 6m2 płytek przez 22 dni - 13200zł, odliczając ZUS, paliwo itp. powinno zostać 10tyś.
> 
> Aby nie być gołosłownym dodam, że oprócz pracy w IT prowadzę też działalność gospodarczą właśnie w budowlance (sam nie robię), nie chce zdradzać szczegółów, ale chodzi o wykorzystanie nowych urządzeń, które znacznie przyspieszają prace. Tam wysyłając 2 ludzi na 2 dni wyciąga się około 3tyś brutto.
> 
> To tak jak w innych branżach, na stanowisku np. handlowca można zarabiać 3tyś jak i 30tyś. Wszystko zależy od tego co robimy, jak i gdzie


Jeden glazurnik weżmie 100zł za metr inny 50 zł i zrobi dokładniej niż ten co kasuje 100. Jak ktoś zapłacił glazurnikowi 14000 za miesiąc pracy albo jest bardzo bogaty albo głupi,pracuje w branży i zwykli ludzie cięzko pracujący nie dali by takich stawek jak nieraz można usłyszeć na tym forum,to raczej skrajne przypadki.

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeden glazurnik weżmie 100zł za metr inny 50 zł i zrobi dokładniej niż ten co kasuje 100. Jak ktoś zapłacił glazurnikowi 14000 za miesiąc pracy albo jest bardzo bogaty albo głupi,pracuje w branży i zwykli ludzie cięzko pracujący nie dali by takich stawek jak nieraz można usłyszeć na tym forum,to raczej skrajne przypadki.


Tylko chyba tego nie rozumiesz, że w zależności od lokalizacji stawki są inne? Jeśli mieszkasz w miejscowości, gdzie mało się buduje i jest akurat wielu glazurników to faktycznie 50zł może to być już wysoka stawka za m2. Natomiast jeśli mieszkasz w dużym mieście, gdzie domy powstają jak grzyby po deszczu a okres oczekiwania na glazurnika to często ponad pół roku to stawki są w okolicach 100zł za m2.

https://kb.pl/porady/cennik-uslug-gl...ionach-polski/ - cennik układania gresu i płytek. Do tych cen należy doliczyć gruntowanie i często wyrównanie podłoża. No przykro mi, ale takie są obecnie ceny.

----------


## brencik

Glazurnik glazurnikiem. A co z terrakotą? Tu musiałby już działać terrakotnik  :yes:

----------


## brazylia29

> Tylko chyba tego nie rozumiesz, że w zależności od lokalizacji stawki są inne? Jeśli mieszkasz w miejscowości, gdzie mało się buduje i jest akurat wielu glazurników to faktycznie 50zł może to być już wysoka stawka za m2. Natomiast jeśli mieszkasz w dużym mieście, gdzie domy powstają jak grzyby po deszczu a okres oczekiwania na glazurnika to często ponad pół roku to stawki są w okolicach 100zł za m2.
> 
> https://kb.pl/porady/cennik-uslug-gl...ionach-polski/ - cennik układania gresu i płytek. Do tych cen należy doliczyć gruntowanie i często wyrównanie podłoża. No przykro mi, ale takie są obecnie ceny.


Akurat wykonuję usługi w bardzo dużym mieście i okolicach i popyt jest duży na usługi ale konkurencja też jest spora jeśli chodzi o wykonawców tak jak wszędzie ,a rozpiętość cen jest spora.A na stawkę 100zł za metr mało kto się godzi .Wiadomo słyszałem o stawkach 150zł za metr czy 16000 za średniej wielkości łazienkę ale przypadki rzadkie i płacą ludzie którzy są naprawdę bogaci. Dużo czytałem o stawkach na tym forum i dawałem podobne stawki do swojej wyceny i nikt nie godził się na mojej stawki ,bo znależli lepszą ofertę.

----------


## marcin225

> Dużo czytałem o stawkach na tym forum i dawałem podobne stawki do swojej wyceny i nikt nie godził się na mojej stawki ,bo znależli lepszą ofertę.


Oczywiście bo w większości ludzie biorą byle taniej a potem pojawiają się tematy takie jak sprzed paru dni z tą totalnie spartoloną łazienką. Lepsi wykonawcy muszą swoje kosztować bo przez lata budują swoją renomę.

----------


## agb

Gorzej jak zostaje tylko renoma, bo doświadczenie odeszło do konkurencji, albo poszło na własny rachunek. Co niestety zdarza się coraz częściej.

----------


## Nurek_

> Oczywiście bo w większości ludzie biorą byle taniej a potem pojawiają się tematy takie jak sprzed paru dni z tą totalnie spartoloną łazienką. Lepsi wykonawcy muszą swoje kosztować bo przez lata budują swoją renomę.


Guzik prawda, większość ludzi chętnie zapłaci więcej jeśli będą mieli pewność, że będzie zrobione dobrze. Co nie znaczy, że zgodzą się na każdą cenę. Akurat gość od łazienki nie zapłacił wcale mało.

----------


## brazylia29

Problem w tym ,że w renomowanych firmach wszyscy najlepsi pracownicy poszli na swoje ,wiem po sobie pracowałem u gościa który kasuje spore pieniądze za remonty np.wykończenie łazienki w mieszkaniu stan deweloperski ok.8000 ,pewnego razu fachowcy poszli na swoje oni kasują na swoim 3000 za taką łazienkę a on nadal prowadzi firmę tylko ,że ma tylko pracowników tylko z łapanki i paru ukrainców co nie mają pojęcia. I oczywiście pokazuje łazienki wykonane przez tych co już odeszli a robili idealnie a teraz nie znajdzie nikogo kto potrafi to choć w 10%. Prawda taka że ktoś kasuje dużo nie znaczy ,że robi dobrze.

----------


## Bertha

Szczególnie jeśli na swoim rzemiośle nie zna się lepiej, od najlepszych swoich byłych fachowców.

----------


## coachu13

Myślicie, że kto pracuje "na czarno" myśli o odkładaniu na emeryturę.
Sorry... nie..

----------


## Kaizen

> Myślicie, że kto pracuje "na czarno" myśli o odkładaniu na emeryturę.
> Sorry... nie..


Znam wiele osób odkładających z własnej inicjatywy na emeryturę. Oczywiście nie są to PPE ani fundusze - bo nie są naiwni. Głównie inwestują w nieruchomości. 
 Niektórzy w kruszce. Nie koniecznie pracują na czarno - ale spodziewają się (zgodnie z wyliczeniami ekonomistów i swoimi) że emeryturę z ZUSu dostaną głodową.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Myślicie, że kto pracuje "na czarno" myśli o odkładaniu na emeryturę.
> Sorry... nie..


Może nie doczekać emerytury, czy pracuje na najniższym ZUSie, czy na czarno to i tak dostanie ochłapy.
Ci odkładający to albo mają własną firmę albo dobrze zarabiają że udaje im się  odłożyć coś  z wypłaty.
Przy 2,5 tyś na  rękę nie jesteś w stanie chyba że jesteś na utrzymaniu rodziców.

----------


## Frofo007

> Akurat wykonuję usługi w bardzo dużym mieście i okolicach i popyt jest duży na usługi ale konkurencja też jest spora.


To jest proste jak konstrukcja cepa - prawo popytu i podaży. Jeśli jest dużo wykonawców i dużo chętnych to popyt równoważy podaż więc cena jest "niska". Natomiast gdy popyt jest dużo wyższy od podaży to cena potrafi urosnąć nawet kilkukrotnie. Wyobraź sobie np. sytuację, że wynajmujesz mieszkanie za 1500zł mc. Dom jest już gotowy do zamieszkania, ale trzeba zrobić łazienkę. Dzwonisz do 30 glazurników i pierwszy wolny termin jest za 6mc. Dla Ciebie 6mc to 6x1500zł + oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie się do domu. Dlatego jesteś glazurnikowi w stanie zaoferować cenę z kosmosu typu 300zł za m2 bo i tak Tobie się to opłaci. Tak działa prawo popytu i podaży.

----------


## brazylia29

> To jest proste jak konstrukcja cepa - prawo popytu i podaży. Jeśli jest dużo wykonawców i dużo chętnych to popyt równoważy podaż więc cena jest "niska". Natomiast gdy popyt jest dużo wyższy od podaży to cena potrafi urosnąć nawet kilkukrotnie. Wyobraź sobie np. sytuację, że wynajmujesz mieszkanie za 1500zł mc. Dom jest już gotowy do zamieszkania, ale trzeba zrobić łazienkę. Dzwonisz do 30 glazurników i pierwszy wolny termin jest za 6mc. Dla Ciebie 6mc to 6x1500zł + oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie się do domu. Dlatego jesteś glazurnikowi w stanie zaoferować cenę z kosmosu typu 300zł za m2 bo i tak Tobie się to opłaci. Tak działa prawo popytu i podaży.


Dlatego glazurnika umawia się z wyprzedzeniem ,a nie na ostatnią chwilę .Wcale nie jest ciężko ze znalezieniem fachowca dużo osób wróciło z zagranicy i pracuje w polsce i nie mają jakiegoś nawału zleceń.Wiem bo dużo znajomych wróciło ostatnimi czasu i czasem dzwonią do mnie czy nie mam jakiegoś zlecenia dla nich.

----------


## Frofo007

> Wiem bo dużo znajomych wróciło ostatnimi czasu i czasem dzwonią do mnie czy nie mam jakiegoś zlecenia dla nich.


Zrozum, że Ty piszesz o swojej geolokalizacji a nie o całej Polsce. Ja w swojej geolokalizacji mogę zadzwonić do 100 firm i 2-3 z nich w ogóle podeślą wycenę prac.

----------


## brazylia29

> Zrozum, że Ty piszesz o swojej geolokalizacji a nie o całej Polsce. Ja w swojej geolokalizacji mogę zadzwonić do 100 firm i 2-3 z nich w ogóle podeślą wycenę prac.



To chyba na Grenlandii mieszkasz, że tak ciężko znależć Poza tym 95% fachowców nie ogłasza się nigdzie tylko ma zlecenia z polecenia ,tak samo wykonawcy szukają fachowca przez znajomych ,rodzinę itp.

----------


## Busters

> Dlatego glazurnika umawia się z wyprzedzeniem ,a nie na ostatnią chwilę .Wcale nie jest ciężko ze znalezieniem fachowca dużo osób wróciło z zagranicy i pracuje w polsce i nie mają jakiegoś nawału zleceń.Wiem bo dużo znajomych wróciło ostatnimi czasu i czasem dzwonią do mnie czy nie mam jakiegoś zlecenia dla nich.


Skad jestes?

----------


## brazylia29

> Skad jestes?


Gniezno-Poznań

----------


## Busters

To dziwne, to zachod polski blisko niemiec czyli rejon raczej jeden z drozszych

----------


## KUBEK1978

cholera.. w 2009/2010 r za łazienke 4x3m- robocizne płaciłem 4 tyś i wszystko szlifowane w kant, cała po sufit w płytkach + jeszcze mozaika na wannie i wymurowane pułki pod umywalkę też w mozaice .Dziś z 10 tyś może być mało.

----------

